# BURBUJA DEPORTIVA: >5 horas/semana de deporte PERJUDICA la salud + LISTA DEPORTES A EVITAR. Hilo con



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

Es una gran ironía: La mayor parte del planeta se divide entre quienes perjudican su salud haciendo NADA de deporte y quienes la perjudican haciendo DEMASIADO deporte.

Sólo una minoría ínfima hacemos el deporte Justo: Ni muy poco ni demasiado.

Pasa lo mismo con la comida: Millones mueren de hambre y millones mueren por comer demasiado.

Parece haber cierta dificultad en el ser humano para dosificarse COMIDA y ACTIVIDAD FÍSICA: Casi todo el mundo o se pasan o se quedan cortos.​
Abro este hilo para divulgar lo que dice _*La Cueva de Ali Babá*_ de datos científicos que es PubMed.Gov:

Home - PubMed - NCBI













Los tesoros de conocimiento de PubMed estan ocultos.

Les abro la puerta del tesoro en este hilo. Leanlo si quieren vivir más y mejor.​
Empiezo por el límite de máximo 4-5 horas/semanales de deporte de hacer sudar como dosis máxima de deporte a partir de la cual el deporte es MALO para la salud:

The Goldilocks Zone for Exercise: Not Too Little, Not Too Much

_*Abstract

Homo sapiens are evolutionarily adapted to be very physically active throughout life, and thus habitual physical activity (PA) is essential for well-being and longevity. Never the less, middle-aged and older individuals engaging in excessive strenuous endurance exercise appear to be at increased risk for a variety of adverse cardiovascular (CV) effects including atrial fibrillation, myocardial fibrosis, and coronary atherosclerosis. 

An emerging body of evidence indicates U-shaped or reverse J-shaped curves whereby low doses and moderate doses of PA significantly reduce long-term risks for both total mortality and CV mortality, however, at very high doses of chronic strenuous exercise much of the protection against early mortality and CV disease is lost. The optimal dose, or what we term ‘Goldilocks Zone,’ of PA may be: at least 150 minutes per week of moderate-intensity aerobic exercise or 75 minutes per week of vigorous-intensity aerobic activity, but not more than four to five cumulative hours per week of vigorous (heart-pounding, sweatproducing) exercise, especially for those over 45 years of age. It is also important to take at least one day per week off from vigorous exercise. There appears to be no concerns about an upper threshold for safety for leisure-time low-to-moderate intensity activities such as walking at a comfortable pace, housework, gardening, etc. After every 30 consecutive minutes spent sitting, stand up and move, ideally walking briskly for about five minutes.*_​
Resumiendo: La dosis exacta de ejercicio "de sudar" es entre 2 horas y media (los 150 minutos citados) y 4-5 horas.

O entre 20 y 42 minutos diarios, si se hace deporte los 7 días de la semana. Y NI UN MINUTO MÁS.

Con el ejercicio físico pasa como con la comida, el agua o el estar expuesto al sol: Son 3 cosas muy buenas para la vida pero que en dosis excesivas pueden matar.

La gráfica habla muy claro:







The Goldilocks Zone for Exercise: Not Too Little, Not Too Much

El que corre demasiado temina con mayor riesgo de muerte que el sedentario :8:

La "Gráfica en U" de los efectos sobre la salud del deporte:







De donde sale el dato del tope máximo de 4-5 horas de deporte por semana:







La actividad física moderada -por otra parte- no tiene tope en el número de horas que s epuede practicar sin riesgo para la salud:







Actividades como la jardinería o pasear son buenas para la salud y no entran dentro del límite de las 4-5 horas/semana.

Placa coronaria:







Los maratonianos tienen más placas coronarias que las personas sedentarias.​
La paradoja de nuestra sociedad es que unos mueren de sedentarismo y otros mueren por hacer demasiado ejercicio.

Después de décadas de repetirnos que "hagamos deporte"...







Sociedad: Propaganda Estatal del "DEPORTE DE RIESGO" y de la "AVENTURA" como herramienta de IMBECILIZACIÓN DE MASAS

...es hora de advertir de que hay que hacer deporte, PERO SIN PASARSE.

Y "pasarse" es hacer más de 42 minutos diarios de actividad que haga sudar, si se hace todos los días. O bien más de 4-5 horas/semana.

El Deporte es como la comida.

Demasiado poco es malo para la salud:







Pero demasiada comida también es mala para la salud:







La "Patata de Sofá"...







...se esta perjudicando seriamente la salud.

Pero el que ultra-deportista TAMBIÉN se la está pejudicando:

An Unforgettable Marathon Finish - Gabriela Andersen-Schiess | Moments In Time - YouTube

Como el que se destroza la salud esforzándose nos resulta "heroico", tendemos a perder de vista que se esta destrozando la salud tan ciertamente como se la destroza el sedentario o hasta el drogota.

Antonio Escohotado ha fumado como un carretero toda su vida, ha practicado cero deporte y se ha metido toda substancia psicoactiva conocida por el ser humano:

Escohotado: "Estamos hasta las pelotas de la corrección política" - YouTube

Ahí sigue, con sus 77 años.

Mientras, todas las semanas fallecen "en combate deportivo" jovencitos adolescentes y veinteañeros sólo jugando al fútbol. Por ejemplo:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7z2lMm2Uak

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Futbolistas_fallecidos_en_activo

https://listas.20minutos.es/deportes/futbolistas-fallecidos-en-plena-cancha-371045/

https://www.infobae.com/america/dep...-10-futbolistas-que-fallecieron-en-actividad/

Hay algo catastrófico en un deporte que mata a sus practicantes aún adolescentes:

https://elpais.com/deportes/2018/02/04/actualidad/1517739538_057425.html

https://okdiario.com/deportes/futbo...muere-durante-torneo-futbol-sala-lugo-2486298

https://www.lainformacion.com/depor...uerte-subita-cuando-jugaba-un-partido/6341507

https://www.lavanguardia.com/edicio...-chico-de-15-anos-muere-jugando-a-futbol.html

https://www.abc.es/deportes/futbol/20140921/abci-muere-joven-anos-201409211632.html

Barrunto que mueren más jovencitos jugando al fútbol cada año en España que por la _*Lacra*_ (Marca Registrada)

Desarrollo el tema de la comparación VIOGEN versus Fútbol:



IrvingWashington dijo:


> Me parece que el sedentarismo es una de las principales causas de muerte "prematura".
> 
> *Si todos jugásemos al futbol igual había 2 o 3 muertos al año por infarto* a los 30 y medio millón menos de muertos por infarto a los 50. Después de conocer a mucha gente que echa pachangas y ver su estado físico, mi conclusión es que el Futbol es muy saludable si se practica y muy poco si se es aficcionado a verlo.



La mortalidad por accidente cardíaco por jugar a deportes de equipo con balón es de 1 muerto por cada 67.000 deportistas/año:

Incidence and Etiology of Sudden Cardiac Arrest and Death in High School Athletes in the United States. - PubMed - NCBI

_*The rate of SCD was 1:101,082 AY and of SCA/D 1:67,064 AY. Eighty-eight percent (92) of events occurred in male athletes. The rate of SCA/D in male athletes was 1:44,832 AY and in female athletes 1:237,510 AY (incidence rate ratio, 5.3; 95% CI, 2.9-10.6; P<.001). Men's basketball was the highest risk sport with an SCA/D incidence of 1:37,087 AY followed by men's football at 1:86,494 AY. Men's basketball and football athletes accounted for 57% (39) of deaths*_​
Dejemos la del fútbol en 1/100.000 porque en las estadístics incluyen al "fútbol americano" y al baloncesto, que son peores aún.

Si 40 millones de expañoles jugasen al fútbol, habría por lo tanto 40 millones /100.000 = *400 :8: muertos* por jugar al fútbol *al año*, sólo por accidentes cardíacos.



D4sser dijo:


> Aquí estás exagerando mucho Ayn.
> 
> 1 muerte por cada 67.000 es algo que entra dentro de que alguien de esos 67.000 tenga patologías de nacimiento (de hecho muchos más de 1/67k tendrán patologías).
> 
> Esa muerte no se debe al fútbol, sino a que su cuerpo no aguanta determinados esfuerzos. ¿Si no hubiera hecho fútbol se hubiera salvado? Puede ser, pero quizá un día subiendo las escaleras le hubiera dado el patatús.



Pues no señor.

La incidencia de la muerte súbita cardíaca en la población total (deportistas incluidos) es 1 / 180000-250000 al año

_*The current annual incidence of sudden cardiac death in the US is likely to be in the range of 180–250,000 per year*_

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2621010/​
Los deportes de equipo con balón TRIPLICAN ese riesgo.

Creo que por muchos datos que presente no acaba de entrarles a ustedes en la cabeza que el fútbol (el europeo) es MUY MALO PARA LA SALUD. la preconcepción de que es "deporte" y de que "el deporte es bueno para la salud" vicia toda su visión sobre esta clase de actividades, que si examinamos los datos NO PROPORCIONAN BENEFICIO DE NINGÚN TIPO.

_*Es el tercer deporte más practicado de forma recreativa habitual —en 2017 lo practicaba el 6,5% de los españoles*_

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fútbol_en_España​
El 6.5% de los españoles son 2.6 millones de personas.

Entonces morirían sólo por accidentes cardíacos unos 26 futbolistas/año en expaña.

Por VIOGEN mueren más mujeres, sí...pero es que la población expuesta son 20 millones de mujeres.

Por lo tanto el fútbol viene a ser UN ORDEN DE MAGNITUD (X10) más peligroso que la VIOGEN.​
En los años 1980 Escohotado ya criticaba que el Estado reprimiese el uso de drogas por malo para la salud (y lo es, ciertamente) pero al mismo tiempo nos vendiese el _*"Espíritu Olímpico"*_ y financiase _*"Centros de Alto Rendimiento Deportivo"*_ donde hornadas completas de jovencitos quedaban baldados de por vida.

Conocí una vez a un monitor de Gimnasio que repetía algunas frases ingeniosas que resumen muy bien el espíritu de este hilo:

_*La actividad física moderada en dosis adecuadas es BUENA para la salud.

El Deporte (=Competición, aún contra uno mismo) es MALO para la salud, ya que es actividad física INmoderada por definición: No compites "moderadamente". Compites al 100%, y eso es malo para el cuerpo.*_​
Tenía otra frase para madres que querían hijos "deportistas":

_*Señor Monitor, ¡quiero que haga usted un deportista de mi hijo!

¿Ah sí? ¿Y por qué quiere usted que su hijo sea un Yonqui :XX:?*_​
El buen monitor luego explicaba a las bienintencionadas madres que si quieres COMPETIR (=Deporte) el Doparte (=Hacerse un Yonki) es casi inevitable.​
Paso a analizar uno a uno los DEPORTES A EVITAR:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

*Maratón:*

Maravilloso. El Maratón causa daño renal

marathon kidney damage - Buscar con Google

El estudio original:

https://www.ajkd.org/article/S0272-6386(17)30536-X/fulltext

Lo gracioso es que los investigadores no querían investigar el Maraton per se. Querian usar el Maraton como modelo para entender la insuficiencia renal en cortadores de cana de azucar en Nicaragua:

https://www.ajkd.org/article/S0272-6386(15)01157-9/fulltext

Para su sorpresa se encontraron que el Maraton causa todos los indicadores de dano renal, celulas renales muertas en sangre incluidas.

Pero trnquilos, ¿eh? El daño renal por Maratón es "reversible". Los efectos a largo plazo sobre los riñones de hace rmaratones son DESCONOCIDOS. 

Testosterona disminuida por Maratón

Hormonal responses to marathon running in non-elite athletes. - PubMed - NCBI

Es algo maravilloso el Maraton. Te daña los rinones y te baja la testosterona.






Referencia de PubMed: El Maratón es un atentado contra la salud.

Marathon Running: An Unhealthy Addiction!

Lo llaman ADICCIÓN. 

Entrevista con Martin Fiz, practicante profesional de este disparate que tiene la rara virtud de decir la verdad:

Martín Fiz: "Correr un maratón es lo mejor para la cabeza y lo peor para el cuerpo"

_*Martín Fiz: "Correr un maratón es lo mejor para la cabeza y lo peor para el cuerpo"

Ver más en: Martín Fiz: "Correr un maratón es lo mejor para la cabeza y lo peor para el cuerpo"*_​
Allá por el 2000 leí una entrevista a este Maratoniano en la cual decía que tenía miedo a morir corriendo.

¿Por qué?

Porque -decía- cuando corres un Maratón tu cuerpo te avisa de que pares, que te estas muriendo.

El maratoniano ha de entrenarse para desobedecer esa voz y seguir corriendo...a riesgo de morir.

Pues los Hay-Untamientos dedican dinero público a fomentar este disparate:













Debe de ser -barrunto- que los Castuzos nos quieren a sus súbditos escuchimizados, agotados y con las articulaciones destrozadas, para controlarnos mejor:







La castuza probablemente tema una población de corredores de corta distancia, musculados y preparados para actividades explosiva.

Por eso fomentan fideos corredores de ultralarga distancia con sus analgésicos a mano en casa y su corazón con peor salud que la de personas sedentarias.​


Rex Getarum dijo:


> El cardio crónico es una locura... Inflamatorio y destructivo. Por algo el sistema fomenta el running y la bici, toda esta basura.
> 
> Existe una proteína molecular llamada troponina que el propio cuerpo eleva cuando hay un daño cardíaco en la zona del miocardio, pues bien. Los deportes de cardio crónico elevan esta proteína para reflejar que hay un DAÑO IMPORTANTE en el corazón.
> 
> ...



Brutal.

Paso a cabecera. Gracias.​
*Correr (larga distancia)*

El creador de la moda de Correr, allá por los lejanos años 70:







Jim Fixx - Wikipedia

En los años 1970 se "normalizó" el salir a correr a la calle. Se nos ha olvidado, pero en los años correr 80 era algo "Moderno". Se le llamaba "jogging" o "running", y se usaba hasta como elemento argumental para hacer bien que alguien era "moderno" o quería hacer "cosas de jóvenes":







Las calles se vieron invadidas por "gente sana" haciendo "lo nuevo":







_*The Jogging craze*_...ciertamente.

Los "runners" actuales son seguidores de Jim Fixx:

The beat goes on: three decades of stunning advances in cardiology. - PubMed - NCBI

_*When Jim Fixx's The Complete Book of Running became a best-seller, it helped fuel the physical fitness enthusiasm that swept the United States in the mid-to-late 1970s. *_​
El creador de la moda "sana" del "jogging" murió de un infarto a los 52 años:













Borrachines y gente de mala vida en general viven bastante más:













Un "estudio" de Jim Fixx demostrando que correr retrasa el envejecimiento...publicado -¡oh la ironía!- dos meses antes de su infarto mortal:







Referencia de PubMed con útil advertencia:

Running, heart disease, and the ironic death of Jim Fixx. - PubMed - NCBI

_*heart disease, and the ironic death of Jim Fixx.
Plymire DC1.
Author information
Abstract

Jim Fixx was one of millions ofAmericans who started running in the 1 960s, 1970s, and 1980s. Unlike other runners, however, Fixx wrote a best-selling book about running and, ironically, died of a heart attack at the age of 52 years while running. Fixx and the authors of other running books believed heart disease resulted from overcivilization and recommended running as a cure. Running was not merely a physical exercise, according to those authors, but also a way of life. Moreover, those running authors, who were often doctors themselves, advised their readers to listen to their bodies, instead of their doctors. Fixx's adherence to that philosophy offers an explanationfor his seemingly irrational behavior--running through chest pain and discomfort.*_​
Si al correr se sienten mal o notan dolor torácico, DEJEN DE CORRER. Es algo bastante obvio...pero desde el Colegio el profesor de "Educación Física" nos animaba a ignorar el dolor y seguir corriendo.

Otros consejos generales para que Correr sea BUENO para la salud y no MALO:

* No corra más de 20 minutos por sesión.

* Deje de correr y ande si le duele el pecho o se encuentra mal.

* Evite correr en lugares donde haya vehículos a motor funcionando.​
Lo terrible del caso es que la primera voz de alarma sobre el disparate que es correr largas distancias data de...1909:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21668469

La persona más Fitnes de la Morgue, jajajajaja, qué cachondos. Transcribo:

_*The fittest person in the morgue :XX:?

The cardiovascular benefits of regular physical activity are well established (J. Sci. Med. Sport,7, 2004, 6). James Fixx wrote the best-selling book on running entitled The Complete Book of Running (1977), which led to an increase in popularity. However, when Fixx collapsed and died suddenly while running in 1984, people began to consider the adverse effects of sport on cardiac conditions. 

Going back in time, in 490 bc Phidippides, a young Greek messenger, ran 26.2 miles from Marathon to Athens delivering the news of the Greek victory over the Persians, and immediately collapsed and died. This is probably the first recorded incident of sudden death of an athlete running a marathon. 

According to Noakes (Med. Sci. Sports Exerc.,19, 1987, 187), one of the earliest reports on the association between running and cardiac risk was published in 1909, which claimed that school cross-country races over one mile for boys below the age of 19 years were totally inappropriate, and that the associated stress will cause damage in the heart and other organs. Death in athletes is highly publicized and has a substantial emotional impact on the community at large, given that athletes are perceived as the healthiest segment of society.*_​
En efecto: El primer Maratoniano murió en la primera carrera de la disciplina:













https://www.google.com/search?clien...c.1.64.psy-ab..0.2.158...0i13k1.0.piOeq1YsfhY

Hay hasta crítica ideológica a las carreras de larga distancia:

https://www.google.es/search?q=Runn...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=fVgnV8K1BYfqasq4uKAK​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

*Ciclismo:*

Otro disparate de deporte de fondo.

Para colmo se hace casi siempre en carretera, sumando al riesgo cardiovascular el riesgo de tener accidentes de tráfico y la inhalación de gases de escape de los demás vehículos.

Anestesia genital por ciclismo:

The association of bicycle-related genital numbness and Sexual Health Inventory for Men (SHIM) score: results from a large, multinational, cross-se... - PubMed - NCBI

Impotencia idem:

Bicycle riding and erectile dysfunction: a review. - PubMed - NCBI

Impotence and genital numbness in cyclists. - PubMed - NCBI

Le dediquè hilo:

Sociedad: BICICLETAS ASESINAS: Bicis en USA c250 veces más letales por hora que Armas fuego,k son 2.5 veces más letales per capita

El Motociclismo es aún peor:

MOTOS ASESINAS: Todos los HILOS ANTI-MOTOS unificados y "encuadernados" en el PRIMER LIBRO PUBLICADO EN BURBUJA.INFO​
*Bodybuilding (que NO es lo mismo que "Musculación")*

*Bodybuilding*: Ejercitarse para tener lo que se considera un cuerpo "estético" dentro de los canones de este "deporte"

*Musculación*: Ejercitarse para ser más fuerte.

Son dos cosas completamente diferentes.

Parece casi hasta superfluo tener que explicar que el Bodybuilding es malo para la salud...pero el problema es que el ultra-dañino Bodybuilding se confunde en la mente de muchos con la muy conveniente Musculación.

El Bodybuilding no busca la fuerza ni la salud ni la eficiencia, sino un cuerpo "estético" según los muy discutibles canones estéticos actuales del deporte (un "campeón" de 1970 sería un alfeñique hoy, un "campeón" de hoy en 1971 hubiese sido una monstruosidad) 

Para lograr esa "estética" el Bodybuilder sacrifica TODO: Salud y Fuerza.

Por ejemplo:

_*While these athletes appear to be at the highest level of physical fitness and health while on stage, they are actually often on the brink of very serious health issues due to lack of hydration and electrolyte imbalances caused by the lack of bodily fluids.

All can be dangerous to a degree, as they strive to interfere with the body’s natural homeostasis of fluid and electrolyte balance and can disrupt multiple body processes. The body, however, is a master of keeping itself in a reasonable balance. It can adjust itself in most instances to this by adjusting electrolyte balances and holding on to just enough fluids to keep functioning properly. Diuretic drugs, however, are powerful enough to override the body’s defenses and create havoc.*_

Diuretics in Bodybuilding: The Good, the Bad, the Tragic​
Ha habido casos de Bodybuilders desmayándose en el escenario. Su aspecto es algo que sólo pueden mantener unas horas, a costa de maltratar su fisiología y debilitarse y ponerse en riesgo.

Además la "estética" moderna del Bodybuilding requiere de porcentajes de grasa corporal absurdamente bajos para conseguir la estética "ripped". Esos porcentajes de grasa son malos para la salud y al funcionalidad del cuerpo.

<10% de grasa corporal es un riesgo para la salud:







No es ya sólo que el Bodybuilding exija volúmenes musculares monstruosos incompatibles con la fisiología humana libre de drogas, es que además exije porcentajes de grasa corporal incompatibles con la salud o la mera funcionalidad.







Andreas Munzer:







Llegó a casi 0% de grasa corporal, lo cual le costó la vida:

https://www.news.com.au/technology/...l/news-story/09bbf254b392105616c7db352b4e874b

Munzer hacía algo insólito entre los Bodybuilders: Estaba siempre "listo para competir". No pasó de los 30 años. El "Look" de Bodybuilder es INCOMPATIBLE CON LA VIDA.​
Además (claro) han de consumir Anabolizantes, Hormona de Crecimiento y todo tipo de drogas con espantosos efectos sobre la salud.

Les invito a que lean las extrañisimas autopsias de Bodybuilders muertos:

https://www.google.com/search?q=bodybuilders+autopsy&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-ab

Son las autopsias más extrañas de la historia de la Medicina Forense: Veinteañeros con corazones propios de Octogenarios, Hígados de 3 Kg y extravagancias médicas jamás vistas anteriormente.

El culturismo empezó como algo muy loable: Desarrollar muscularmente al ser humano para alcanzar un ideal estético y de salud de la Grecia Clásica:







Los esteroides sintéticos (años 1940) han destruido este deporte, convirtiéndolo en una fábrica de freaks, cada vez más y más freaks:







Vean a un 8 veces Mr. Olympia rehabilitándose como si fuese un inválido:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronnie_Coleman

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKhAzFYlrek

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIkqJ9JXdp0



Turbamulta dijo:


> No obstante las lesiones de Coleman parecen más de powerlifter bestia que de culturista. Temas de columna sobre todo. De abuso de química que algo se habrá metido  creo que no tiene de momento ningún daño significativo.
> 
> Son mucho más representativos casos como el de Mike Matarazzo que se reventó el sistema circulatorio y el corazón a base de dieta de carne roja a toneladas y química. O Andreas Munzer que era una farmacia andante y entró en coma en un avión cuando iba de termogénicos hasta las cejas.
> 
> ...





El último horror estético de lo que nació allá por el 1900 como una disciplina que trataba de enrcarnar el ideal estético de la Grecia Clásica es la _*tripa de tortuga*_:

https://www.google.com/search?q=turtle+bell+bodybuilding&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-ab

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij7bfCK4pqQ

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR4a5S2iVgE

www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0ZtovcWG38

Parece que llevan un caparazón de tortuga en el abdomen. Es la consecuencia de la Hormona del crecimiento, que hace crecer las vísceras y estas ya no caben en el abdomen.

En los años 1970 ninguno de estos monstruos hubiese cualificado para competir. En los años 1970 se exigía un abdomen cóncavo.

No es un deporte ni para estar más fuerte, ni para ganar en funcionalidad ni que se pueda practicar muchos años.

Es un Circo. Un deporte para "quemarse" en unos años, arriesgar la salud y la vida y a cambio obtener sólo una "estética" altamente discutible.







Poses absurdas en tangas que dan vergüenza ajena, horripilante bronceado artificial y criterios "estéticos" altamente discutibles.

Al final no son capaces ni de mantenerse de pie en lo que se supone que es el momento cumbre de este extraño deporte:

Top 7 Stage Falls In Bodybuilding History - YouTube

BODYBUILDERS FAINTING ON STAGE || COMPILATION - YouTube

En este vídeo explican como un "campeón" de Bodybuilding (fallecido) apenas puede andar, lastrado por kilos y kilos de músculo supérfluo:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoYV85SN6jU

Vean a este tipo (también fallecido) contraer los cuádriceps:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssWCFofAEdM

Son cuádriceps de pesadilla de Lovecraft.​
NO haga Bodybuilding.

SÍ haga Musculación, pero para conseguir Fuerza antes que Volumen muscular. Y -por supuesto- sin ingerir Anabolizantes ni Hormonas ni competir.

Su objetivo final ha de ser el cuerpo de los "forzudos" del 1900:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsYlkW6E-aI

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugen_Sandow

Este es el cuerpo máximo alcanzable de forma natural, sin esteroides.

Hagan lo que hizo nuestro insigne Don Santiago Ramón y Cajal, Premio Nobel, científico de primera fila y pionero de la Musculación:

https://www.google.com/search?clien...1j0i131k1j0i22i30k1j33i10i160k1.0.Rw8yBwNYibE


----------



## Sean Thorton (9 Oct 2018)

DEJARE LA BICI PARA MONTAR EN MOTO.... AH NO QUE TAMPOCO !!!

En fin ya en serio vero octogenerios ciclistas haciendose 60-80 km el sabado y el domingo que los ves de espaldas y parecen uno de 40. Tengo amigos que solo levantan copas con 40 que esta mi padre jubilado mejor que ellos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

*Crossfit:*

Un disparate conceptual: Usar como ejercicio cardiovascular complicadas maniobras de levantamiento de peso, para colmo repetidas a alta velocidad y en grupo, en espacios atestados de lemmings haciendo el mismo disparate, encima contra reloj.

Y a un ritmo tal que las mascotas de este extraño deporte son "Rabdo" y "Puke":

​rabdo puke - Buscar con Google​​


​


​Vomitar por una actividad deportiva es señal cierta de que TE HAS PASADO en intensidad​​El que un deporte adquiera el vómito como "seña de identidad" es señal de que es un deporte A EVITAR.​​Lo de Rabdo es peor: Hace mención a la Rabdomiólisis.​​


​El payaso rabdo, mascota del Crossfit, está conectado a un Dializador renal:​​


​Claro, quien sufre rabdomiolisis ha de terminar Dializado:​​


​Practique este deporte sólo si tienen una veta masoquista y si quieren aumentar sus probabilidades de vivir menos.​​Al menos AVISAN:​​


​


​A mí me parecen TIROS DE JABALÍ:​​Hipótesis Conspirativa PREDATOR o "Tiro a errar de cazador de jabalís". Una posible explicación a cosas inexplicables.​

Citas de Pubmed:

Caso de rabdomiolisis:

​[Rhabdomyolysis in a well-trained woman after unusually intense exercise]. - PubMed - NCBI​

3 casos de lesiones carotídeas:

​CrossFit-related cervical internal carotid artery dissection. - PubMed - NCBI​

Otra:

​_*A total of 132 responses were collected with 97 (73.5%) having sustained an injury during CrossFit training. A total of 186 injuries were reported with 9 (7.0%) requiring surgical intervention. An injury rate of 3.1 per 1000 hours trained was calculated. No incidences of rhabdomyolysis were reported. Injury rates with CrossFit training are similar to that reported in the literature for sports such as Olympic weight-lifting, power-lifting and gymnastics and lower than competitive contact sports such as rugby union and rugby league. *_​​The nature and prevalence of injury during CrossFit training. - PubMed - NCBI​

75% de practicantes lesionados y 7% habiendo necesitado ya cirugía :8:

Otra cita de Pubmed:

​_*Current evidence suggests that the injury risk from CrossFit training is comparable to Olympic weightlifting, distance running, track and field, rugby, football, ice hockey, soccer, or gymnastics.*_​​Are Injuries More Common With CrossFit Training Than Other Forms of Exercise? - PubMed - NCBI​

Caracter lesivo del crossfit comparable al del rugby o el hockey sobre hielo.

Otra cita: El Crossfit no aporta ningún beneficio sobre el entrenamiento convencional "disociado" (pesas por un lado, cardio por otro, como se ha hecho toda la vida de Dios, y por muy buenas razones)

​Extreme Conditioning Programs: Potential Benefits and Potential Risks. - PubMed - NCBI​​_*improvements in CrossFit, in terms of muscular endurance (push-ups, sit-ups), strength, and aerobic capacity, appear to be similar to those seen in more traditional training programs*_​

Yo cuando vi mis primeras clases de Crossfit NO PODÍA CREERME que hubiese gente dispuesta a hacer lo que es un disparate obvio:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rB0ho4zp0s

www.youtube.com/watch?v=T74Xek-pDLM

Repeticiones de levantamiento de barra olímpica...contra reloj y en grupo.



Erasithanatos dijo:


> Cómo destruir tus discos vertebrales y hacer más rica a la industria, minuto 2:20, toda la presión de una carga máxima 1rmf cayendo sobre toda la columna y la zona lumbar . Mirad que sentadilla hacen estos del Crossfit.



Quizás merezcamos extinguirnos como especie.

Miren al fundador del Crossfit:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl8TfnXYfK0

Esta ruina física se ha hecho millonario vendiendo Crossfit.

Repito: El fundador del Crossfit es un gordo que lleva la gorra con la visera para atrás:







Greg Glassman crossfit - Buscar con Google

Tiene 61 años.

Stallone a los 62 años...sin CrossFit, por supuesto:









> ¿Qué se necesita para un gym casero?



Pesas de disco, barra larga y mancuernas.

Punto. No hace falta nada más.

Y los vídeos de Scooby:

Scooby's Home Fitness And Bodybuilding Workouts

scooby1961


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

*Submarinismo:*

Un deporte en un entorno hostil, incompatible con la vida. Sólo un complejo equipo separa al practicante de la muerte.

Riesgo por hora de práctica de 96 :8: veces el riesgo de la hora de conducir un coche, que es lo más peligroso que una persona normalmente hace.

Deaths During Skin and Scuba Diving in California in 1970

_*...diving was 96 times more dangerous than driving an automobile.*_​
Una simple hora de buceo equivaldría a 100 horas de conducción, que -a 100 por hora- supondrían recorrer 9600 Km.

Ergo UNA HORA de buceo supone el mismo riesgo de muerte que CONDUCIR MADRID MOSCÚ IDA Y VUELTA :8: (4098 Km X 2):

Google Maps

Adicionalmente el submarinismo tiene efectos negativos sobre la salud, por la compresión-descompresión y el entorno de sobrepesión, que dañan el Sistema Nervioso, cardíaco, respiratorio y el oído:

Growing Evidence about the Relationship between Vessel Dissection and Scuba Diving

Auditory Complaints in Scuba Divers: an Overview

Ear disorders in scuba divers. - PubMed - NCBI

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28641322

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/4035820

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5098272/

_*asymptomatic patients practicing scuba diving either professionally or recreationally, presented lesions of the central nervous system*_​
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15531999​
Los buceadores estan jodidos de salud, y se someten a riesgos inauditos.

Evite este deporte como a la peste si aprecia su Salud y su Vida.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

*Montañismo:*

Reposteo:

Sociedad: Propaganda Estatal del "DEPORTE DE RIESGO" y de la "AVENTURA" como herramienta de IMBECILIZACIÓN DE MASAS

DefiniciónRAE:

_*deporte.

Calco del ingl. sport, a partir del desus. deporte 'diversión', y este der. de deportarse 'divertirse'.

1. m. Actividad física, ejercida como juego o competición, cuya práctica supone entrenamiento y sujeción a normas.

2. m. Recreación, pasatiempo, placer, diversión o ejercicio físico, por lo común al aire libre.

deporte de aventura.

1. m. deporte que consiste en la práctica de una actividad física, a veces arriesgada, desarrollada en espacios naturales.

deporte de riesgo.

1. m. deporte que consiste en la práctica de una actividad física que supone un gran peligro. El montañismo es un deporte de riesgo.*_

http://dle.rae.es/srv/fetch?id=CFEFwiY​
Hilo sobre los riesgos de la Montaña:

Es la alta montaña el equivalente a las "motos asesinas"? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Mi post allí:



Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Pero qué dices. Si en el Everest hay más gente que en el metro en hora punta.
> 
> Iván Vallejo:
> 
> Por estadística es normal que mueran tantos y más cuando van a subir un 8000 con la misma actitud como si fueran a Disneylandia.



*The death rate during all descents via standard routes was higher for climbers than for sherpas (2.7% (43/1585) v 0.4% (5/1231),*

Mortality on Mount Everest, 1921-2006: descriptive study | The BMJ

Un 2.7% de mortalidad por un evento único es una salvajada, un riesgo de locos.

Las motos son un columpio de niños en comparación.

Pero esperen...es peor aún.

Si contamos sólo a los que suben realmente a la cima la mortalidad es de...



> Death Rate on Everest is 6.5% of Summit Climbers
> 
> How Do Climbers Die on Mount Everest?



Es un apeligrosida inaudita:







Charting Deaths on Mount Everest - The Atlantic

Sólo la montaña mata a más personas cada año en España que la _*Lacra Jenárica* (Trade Mark, All rights reserved Jenaro Industries Inc.)_

http://www.lainformacion.com/catast...-montana-durante-2015_rW40V3QRHmGyxVG7ZIlBh6/

Más de 100 muertes en 1 año por la montaña, versus una media de unas 60/año por la Lacra Lacrosa Lacreante Jenárica:







Según estas tablas el Alpinismo es más peligroso que el salto BASE o el Motociclismo:



















https://utahavalanchecenter.org/blog-what-risk-riding-avalanche-terrain​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

*Rugby USA (o "Fútbol Americano")*

Concussions in American football - Wikipedia

Steroid use in American football - Wikipedia



Cremilo dijo:


> De esto se han hecho varios estudios con exjugadores, observando _post-mortem_ cómo les había quedado el cerebro hecho papilla. En concreto lo que diagnosticaron en la inmensa mayoría de los casos fue CTE (encefalopatía traumática crónica), la típica demencia del boxeador sonado que se ha comentado ya en este hilo.
> 
> Estudio de 2015 - Incidencia de CTE:
> Almost every NFL player who donated his brain to science had brain disease
> ...





cesard dijo:


> Otro deporte sano
> 
> Biggest Football Hits Ever - YouTube
> 
> Los jugadores de la NFL tienen una carrera media de 3 años y viven unos 20 años menos que el americano medio, a pesar de solo jugar 16 partidos por temporada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

*Boxeo* (y cualquier deporte que considere normal un KO)

Copiosísima literatura médica sobre este disparatado deporte:

boxing - PMC - NCBI

A neurologist's reflections on boxing. V. Conclude remarks. - PubMed - NCBI

Boxing and chronic brain damage. - PubMed - NCBI

Intracranial injuries resulting from boxing: a review (1918-1985). - PubMed - NCBI

Acute traumatic brain injury in amateur boxing. - PubMed - NCBI



















Resumo:

* El Boxeo daña irreversiblemente el sistema nervioso. Aún en amateurs. Aún con protecciones. Es el clásico boxeador "sonado", del cual Poli Díaz es un buen ejemplo:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4NXg750Gmc​
* El Boxeo puede matar. Ha habido muchas muertes en el Ring.

* El boxeo no aporta nada que no den deportes más seguros: El fondo cardiovascular se puede adquirir de formas más seguras, y la capacidad de pelear se puede adquirir y practicar de forma más segura con Artes Marciales que NO vayan al KO.​
Ha habido desde hace décadas asociaciones médicas pidiendo la PROHIBICIÓN del Boxeo:

https://www.google.com/search?q=prohibición+boxeo&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-ab​
Pues bien, resulta que las sapientísimas autoridades estan dedicando dinero público a fomentarlo:

























Diríase que nos quieren a todos "sonados".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

*Fútbol *

El fútbol es especialmente propenso a causar muerte cardíaca súbita:

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/02640414.2013.796064

_*
Potential pathophysiological mechanisms in football

Football is characterized by a large aerobic component with mean heart rates of 80–85% of maximum heart rate, including high-speed runs, sprints, turns, jumps and tackles, which provide a high impact on muscles and bones 

It has been shown that at least in hot environments elite football can be associated with hyperthermia and dehydration 

Furthermore, it has been demonstrated that catecholamine levels are significantly increased in football players post game

In general, SCD is a result of complex interaction of factors such as arrhythmogenic substrate, regulator factors (i.e. autonomic nervous system or hydro-electrolyte disturbances) and trigger factors 

Emotional upset and physical activity are the most important triggers of acute myocardial infarction. Both factors are combined in football games. These conditions may lead to rupture of a plaque with subsequent thrombus formation and myocardial ischemia
*_​
El fútbol lleva a un corazón indistinguible del corazón enfermo, patológico:

_*
Cardiac remodelling and athlete's heart

Sporting disciplines with a high endurance component such as cycling, rowing or cross-country skiing are associated with a high degree of morphological cardiac remodelling, but even football with its combined endurance and strength components leads to significantly greater cardiac dimensions and left ventricular wall thickness and mass in football players when compared with a matched control group 

These morphologic adaptations may mimic cardiovascular diseases such as HCM or ARVC, thus making the distinction between a physiological athlete's heart and pathological conditions extremely difficult 
*_​
Los chavalines que caen muertos jugando al fútbol no mueren por casualidad: Mueren porque su deporte aumenta extraordinariamente el riesgo de muerte cardíaca súbita.



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mira, otra cosa que quería decir, un balón de reglamento pesa medio kilo, cuando un portero saca de portería el balón puede caer desde una altura de 25 metros, eso hace que en un despeje de cabeza típico (yo jugaba al fútbol) le pegues a un objeto de medio kilo que cae a unos 80 kilómetros por hora, lo cual debe ser bastante parecido a recibir una buena ostia en un combate de boxeo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso en algunos paises obligan a los niños a jugar con casco.​
*Baloncesto*



calzonazos dijo:


> Tambien el baloncesto es un deporte dañino investiga randiano, investiga



Vaya, no se me había ocurrido.

Hay cosas interesantes.

_*During live playing time across 40-min matches, male and female basketball players travel 5-6 km at average physiological intensities above lactate threshold and 85% of maximal heart rate (HR).*_

The Activity Demands and Physiological Responses Encountered During Basketball Match-Play: A Systematic Review. - PubMed - NCBI​
Esto supondría que en un partido de baloncesto los jugadores se hacen un 10K, esto es, corren 10 Km, que es demasiado.

Es una salvajada pasarse ese tiempo a esa Frecuencia Cardíaca:



















No se aconseja estar más de 1-5 minutos en esa zona, pero el partido de baloncesto exige pasarse mucho más tiempo en la Fc Max.

Más de lo mismo:

_*As a group mean, the basketball players covered 82.6 ± 7.8 m·min during the game with a mean heart rate of 89.8 ± 4.4% of maximal heart rate*_

Physical and Physiological Demands of Experienced Male Basketball Players During a Competitive Game. - PubMed - NCBI​
Los baloncestistas se pasan 90 minutos de media al 90% :8: de la Fc Máxima.

Esto es una salvajada para el sistema cardiovascular. Ni en CrossFit llegan a esto. Qué raro, no recuerdo a baloncestistas muriendo durante un partido, como los futbolistas.

Pero buscando resulta que sí, que también mueren baloncestistas jugando, exactamente igual que los futbolistas:

Hank Gathers' Death - YouTube

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hank_Gathers

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJBCiV2lCxg

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeke_Upshaw

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj-xL77wZaE

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reggie_Lewis

90 minutos corriendo 10 K a >85% de la Fc Max es JUGÁRSELA CARDIOVASCULARMENTE.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

Judo y Aikido

Las proyecciones son MUY peligrosas


----------



## Sean Thorton (9 Oct 2018)

El primer link que he encontrado

Estudio revela los beneficios de practicar ciclismo | Emol.com

Por eso solo por eso merece la pena hacer deporte... lo suyo es un poco de fierros y un poco de bici.

Pero que le vamos a pedir a Aynd Randiano que en medio del Mad MAx en vez de querer ser corredor de fondo quiere huir de los malos como Cumungus a base de esprints....

EN Fin Aynd tienes hilos cojonudos.. .pero de lo que no tienes ni puta idea mejor no hables.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (9 Oct 2018)

Veo que has tenido en cuenta mi petición, desde ya mis thanks y mis 5 estrellitas

Iniciado por AYN RANDiano2 Ver Mensaje
Un gran deporte para el NWO.

Ciclismo de fondo, Maratón, Crossfit... grandes deportes para destrozar a los lemmings.

Un bonito artículo científico en el cual califican de ADICCIÓN el correr Maratones:

Marathon Running: An Unhealthy Addiction!


AYN consideras el culturismo NWO???

Elabora una lista de deportes y actividades anti y pro NWO por favor.


----------



## Sean Thorton (9 Oct 2018)

Para Aynd fuera de los esprints para coger el autobus con el antibalas puesto y el ajedrez no hay mas deportes.


----------



## El_Niño_Del_Palo (9 Oct 2018)

El problema de los estudios de medicina y deporte es que los cientificos que lo realizan no practican ninguno.

Hacer 3 horas de ejercicio a la semana no es hacer deporte, pongas como te pongas. 

Ademas que no define que tipo de ejercicios, ni que intensidades... 

y sudar? 
Sudar no tiene que ver exclusivamente con el ejercicio que realizas. Mucho lo hacen las condiciones del entorno como temperatura y humedad, o la hidratación propia del cuerpo... incluso la respiración influye...

TODO es malo si se hace mucho o muy poco, eso es algo obvio. Evidentemente hacer muchisimo deporte y poquisimo deporte es malo pero las razones que da para determinar el numero de horas de ejercicio correcto es una puta broma.


----------



## ciberobrero (9 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Maratón:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no me falla la memoria el informante griego que llevó las noticias de la batalla de Maratón murió de extenuación tras comunicarlas.

He comprobado en la wikipedia y eso parece ser un mito, la versión real es que fue a Esparta a pedir ayuda. No obstante si el mito ha sido forjado para que el protagonista del maratón muera...


----------



## leuro_peo (9 Oct 2018)

Eso os pasa por ser pobres.... Joder, gastaros unas decenas de miles de euros y haceros socios de un buen club de TENIS....

Al final, haréis de todo... hasta follar...

::


----------



## Nico (9 Oct 2018)

Ayn... te han dicho que tú no quieres a nadie ? 



*PD:* Golf rules !


----------



## panxito komunista (9 Oct 2018)

Hipocondria MANDA. Miedito a todo MANDA. Mariconismo extremo MANDA.

Solo hay tres razones para hacer deporte:

1- Divertirse
2- Mejorar la salud
3- Mejorar estéticamente el cuerpo

En ninguno de los tres casos entran la maratón, el running, el crossfit, el ciclismo y todas esas cutradas de moda entre cutres. No son nada divertidos, no mejoran la salud, la machacan, y empeoran estéticamente un huevo.

Que se jodan por horteras.


----------



## celebro (9 Oct 2018)

Aynd quién te dijo que en el kárate que tú prácticas no hay lesiones?


----------



## Cremilo (9 Oct 2018)

Sean Thorton dijo:


> Para Aynd fuera de los esprints para coger el autobus con el antibalas puesto



No lo creo, por mucho antibalas que lleve puesto, el autobús a hora punta está petado y no se puede mantener el perímetro de seguridad. Tendría que sacar la linternaca y liarse a sprayazos con todo quisqui. :XX:


----------



## Beto (9 Oct 2018)

vela, tiro con arco, esos son seguros y se practican al aire libre...ademas con el ultimo aprendes a matar silenciosamente xD


----------



## ventxema (9 Oct 2018)

El_Niño_Del_Palo dijo:


> El problema de los estudios de medicina y deporte es que los cientificos que lo realizan no practican ninguno.
> 
> Hacer 3 horas de ejercicio a la semana no es hacer deporte, pongas como te pongas.
> 
> ...



Bueno, creo que si lo pone, sólo que al estar en inglés y mezclado con datos se puede haber pasado. Pone 4,5h max. A la semana de deporte que lleve al extremo de pulsaciones el corazón. 

No es lo mismo correr a 6 min el km a 135 pulsaciones que siempre intentar bajar marca y correr a menos de 4:30.

Si tienes una lesión en la rodilla o tobillo te va a ir bien la bici o nadar pero siempre a un ritmo cómodo.

Y como dices, en el punto medio esta la virtud. Ni mucho ni poco, y para más inri ese punto para cada persona se mueve un poco.

Por todo lo dicho el cross fit es una locura, ya que busca llevar siempre al extremo


----------



## sirpask (9 Oct 2018)

Pues nada, a practicar bicicleta.


----------



## -H- (9 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Antonio Escohotado ha fumado como un carretero toda su vida, ha practicado cero deporte y se ha metido toda substancia psicoactiva conocida por el ser humano:
> 
> Escohotado: "Estamos hasta las pelotas de la corrección política" - YouTube
> 
> Ahí sigue, con sus 77 años.



tienes razón en todo lo que dices, pero Escohotado, al que conozco personlamente, si hace deporte, desdehace unos años usa una maquinaa se compró de gimnasio, de las de pesas, y hace una media hora de deporte diaria para que no le coma la edad


----------



## semper paratus (9 Oct 2018)

Hay que hacer elíptica con chaleco antibalas.


----------



## etsai (9 Oct 2018)

Si mencionas las actividades deportivas recomendables terminas antes jajaja.

Buen hilo que nos confirma una vez más que debes hacer justo lo contrario de lo que recomienda la siempre paternalista administración pública.


----------



## Olduvai (9 Oct 2018)

El mejor deporte en cuestión tiempo/beneficios es el entrenamiento de fuerza. Con sólo seis horas a la semana ya se pueden obtener grandes resultados. (Y hay que decir, que de esas seis horas, en realidad al menos cuatro estás sentado descansando.)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

6 h/semana de entrenamiento de fuerza es una bestialidad.

Yo estoy bastante fuerte y no entreno más de 20 minutos/sesión, con unas 5 sesiones/semana.


----------



## SatanClaus (9 Oct 2018)

Omisión imperdonable: la PETANCA. La petanca es un deporte doblemente lesivo para la economía de un país. 

Por un lado, si se practica con moderación, ayuda a prevenir muchas patologías articulares y vasculares asociadas a la tercera edad. Ello permite a nuestros mayores vivir más tiempo, lo que repercute en una mayor carga para el sistema de pensiones que tenemos que mantener entre todos. 

Por el otro, si los viejos se enganchan a este deporte diabólico, aumenta el riesgo de sufrir lesiones óseas, lo que conlleva un mayor gasto sanitario (operaciones, hospitalización, prótesis, rehabilitación, medicación...), que también pagamos entre todos. 

Como veis, no es un tema baladí. La petanca es una actividad que ha sido cuidadosamente planificada por Soros para derroír el estado del bienestar. Y no contento con ello, está extendiendo esta práctica perversa también entre nuestros niños! :8:






Dios mío, ¿qué va a ser de estos pobres niños dentro de unos años? Por otro lado, ¿también tendré que pagarles la pensión de invalidez con mis impuestos?

Desde cualquier punto de vista, ilegalizar los clubs de petanca es aún más prioritario que desmontar el Estado autonómico. Fijaos el alcance de la conspiración petanquista, que han montado todo el tinglado de la independencia catalana para hacerla pasar desapercibida, no os digo más.

Disculpa el inciso, AYNRandiano, continua.


----------



## fennando (9 Oct 2018)

Tonto es el que hace tonterías.


----------



## Olduvai (9 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 6 h/semana de entrenamiento de fuerza es una bestialidad.



Como he dicho, en realidad estás la mayoría del tiempo escuchando música o de tertulia.

Si contamos únicamente el momento del levantamiento, no creo que sea más de una hora a la semana.


----------



## Andrespp (9 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Submarinismo:*
> 
> Un deporte en un entorno hostil, incompatible con la vida. Sólo un complejo equipo separa al practicante de la muerte.
> 
> Riesgo por hora de práctica de 96 :8: veces el riesgo de la hora de conducir un coche, que es lo más peligroso que una persona normalmente hace.



eh, eh, para el carro!!

Bajo el epigrafe comun de "submarinismo" se engloban diferentes actividades, cada una de ellas con una tasa de accidentalidad distinta.

Pesca submarina, apnea profunda: tasas medias altas. En España, cuando en las noticias sale algo de muerte de un buzo, mas del 90% de las veces es un pescasub.

Buceo recreativo (sin descompresion, en aguas abiertas, con Sistema de compañeros): Tasa muy baja de accidentes, en niveles similares al golf o la petanca, de hecho los indices son tan bajos que el seguro annual de accidentes -obligatorio en España para practicar la actividad- se puede conseguir por in precio tan modesto como 25 euros, no hay major indicador de que el buceo recre es muy seguro.

Buceo tecnico: tasa media.

Buceo tecnico en cuevas: tasas altisimas de siniestrabilidad, durante muchos años ha sido el deporte con mayor tasa de accidentes hasta la irrupcion del salto base. Por eso, el rescate de los niños de la Cueva inundada de Tailandia tenia tan malas perspectivas, pero salio bien entre otras cosas gracias a que convocaron a los mejores espeleosubs del mundo y al despliegue logistico proporcionado por las autoridades del pais.

Te lo dice uno que se saco el primer titulo de buceo en 1978.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Oct 2018)

El buceo en cuevas es una forma, como otra cualquiera, de suicidio


----------



## Cesare$pada (9 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 6 h/semana de entrenamiento de fuerza es una bestialidad.
> 
> Yo estoy bastante fuerte y no entreno más de 20 minutos/sesión, con unas 5 sesiones/semana.



Menos de 40/45 min en un entreno con cargas es bastante deficiente, no se como serán esas sesiones, hay programas de 20 min para gente con poco tiempo disponible y aun así no terminan de ser gran cosa, un parche temporal para periodos de baja disponibilidad.

6 horas a la semana entrenando fuerza es lo mínimo para competir.


----------



## Bloperas (9 Oct 2018)

Todo muy lógico y bien. Hay que hacer deporte pero sin fliparse. 

Fondo extremo, pesas con demasiado peso y mierdas así, hay que huir como de la peste.

No me refiero a que lo mejor es hacer deporte de mierda suave, pero algo relativamente intenso sin pasarse de 30-40 minutos 5 o 6 días es lo ideal.

Algo que te deje un cuerpo equilibrado y atlético que los haters pueden considerar de maricón es lo más saludable sin duda.


----------



## Funci-vago (9 Oct 2018)

El único deporte que practicamos en este foro es la apertura de bolsas de doritos, el cual además nos inmuniza contra el (ficticio) SIDA.


----------



## Olduvai (9 Oct 2018)

Nihilnovisubsole dijo:


> El único deporte que practicamos en este foro es la apertura de bolsas de doritos



Habla por ti, tengo más tetas que muchas mujeres.


----------



## pegaso (9 Oct 2018)

Sí te comes 10 kg de garbanzos seis días por semana seguro que mueres. Los garbanzos son malos? Los garbanzos matan? Los garbanzos los patrocina Soros? 
Comer un plato de lentejas a la semana es saludable. Que no te engañen come LENTEJAS.


----------



## Turbamulta (9 Oct 2018)

> Como he dicho, en realidad estás la mayoría del tiempo escuchando música o de tertulia



Entonces no vas a entrenar, vas a un club social y de vez en cuando meneas un par de mancuernas o tiras de una polea para decir que entrenas. Igual podías estar en un curso de pintura o de repostería.


----------



## visaman (9 Oct 2018)

lo mejor es entrenar el mortal kombat con moderación


----------



## Genis Vell (9 Oct 2018)

Olduvai dijo:


> Como he dicho, en realidad estás la mayoría del tiempo escuchando música o de tertulia.
> 
> Si contamos únicamente el momento del levantamiento, no creo que sea más de una hora a la semana.



Efectivamente, hay que diferenciar entre el tiempo que uno está en el gimnasio y el que entrena. Por ejemplo vamos 5 veces a la semana 1h30min a entrenar fuerza, a priori parece mucho y se pasa de esas 4,5horas max del estudio.
Pero si descontamos cambiarse, ducharse y calentamientos varios nos quedan sesiones de 45min en las cuales estaremos con la barra en las manos menos de la mitad.



Cesare$pada dijo:


> 6 horas a la semana entrenando fuerza es lo mínimo para competir.



Hombre se supone que el OP habla de salud y todos sabemos que competir, en general, no es saludable.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (9 Oct 2018)

Antes veías a un individuo todo derroído, en los huesos, con los ojos saltones y era un drogadicto con sidra. Ahora es un runner. No falla.


----------



## fieraverde (9 Oct 2018)

Tio mas perro que niebla abre hilo.


----------



## KinderWeno (9 Oct 2018)

Tambien hay que diferenciar a los que corren digamos 20km para hacer deporte y sentirse bien (sin vestirse de semaforo ni pulsometros de la nasa) y a los que van a las media maraton a batir a fulanito o a menganito, o a su propia marca. Yo no veo el problema en ir "normal" tanto como hacer la misma distancia con el pulso a tope a ver si bajo de tanto tiempo.


----------



## Hubardo (9 Oct 2018)

El tema de correr (que no running) da para mucho. 
En principio ya ni es un entrenamiento completo, en mi caso alterno un día correr con otro calistenia centrado en el tren superior y brazos (por ejemplo burpees y sobre unos 20 minutos). 
Segundo, si no vas competir profesionalmente meterte series de esprint y otros entrenamientos es riesgo de lesión.
Tercero . hay que calentar y enfriar , el entrenamiento "fuerte" nunca debe pasar los 15 minutos, antes calentar y luego enfriar (10 o 15 minutos). y el entrenamiento fuerte nunca debe tener una intensidad alta.
Si tienes problema articulares, directamente no corras.

O sea que más o menos estoy en las cifras, 2 o 3 días de calistenia y 2 o 3 de correr 45 minutos con sólo 15 minutos intensos el resto calentamiento. 

Por otro lado hacerse test de esfuerzo, cardiogramos, etc siempre.


----------



## SPAINHERO (9 Oct 2018)

No estoy de acuerdo con lon que dices sobre el ciclismo, no lo práctico como tal pero uso la bicicleta a diario para desplazarme y suelo hacer rutas con mis amigos, tengo muy buena resistencia y 53 pulsaciones de media en reposo.


----------



## mostacho (9 Oct 2018)

Como siempre he dicho con todos mis multis, ayn, el mejor forero de aquí con muchísima diferencia con el segundo.
Gracias amigo.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 12:33 ----------

Lo mismo que es la pinta de un corre maratones que de un 100m lisos por los guebos.
Al del marathon dan ganas de darle 2 euros pa un bocata.
En nada menos que tres conocidos míos, un infarto y dos amagos.
Uno haciendo carreritas por el monte pa competir en no sé qué carrera.
Los otros forzando hora y media de spinning .


----------



## etsai (9 Oct 2018)

Dinamo dijo:


> Como siempre he dicho con todos mis multis, ayn, el mejor forero de aquí con muchísima diferencia con el segundo.
> Gracias amigo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 12:33 ----------
> ...



Yo conozco a dos con cuarentaypocos que están en el cementerio criando malvas por darle a la bici. Ambos de infarto. 
Uno lleva ya un año con el pijama de pino y el otro desde la semana pasada.

Han dejado mujer e hijos.

Me podéis creer o no, me da igual. Pero es la realidad.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2018)

Ya me has fastidiado, ayn, pensaba que tenía la combinación perfecta.

- 1 hora bici estática diaria (ni humo de coches ni riesgo accidentes, ni lesiones).
- Estiramientos y fuerza en el suelo (planchas, triceps, abdominales).


¿Y resulta que 1 hora de bici es demasiado? 

Creo que hay que afinar más eso de 4-5 horas semana máximo porque también dependerá de la zona de pulsaciones en que lo hagas, yo hago 50 minutos a 110 pulsaciones y luego hago 3 o 4 minutos a 130-140 pulsaciones y no me parece que sea extenuante.

Pero claro, sudar, sudas, pero creo que también sudaría recogiendo hierba en el jardín y no creo que tuviera mucho menos de 100 pulsaciones y dices que ese tipo de actividad no está limitada.

Si hay que cambiar la rutina se cambia pero exijo aclaraciones, copón.


----------



## Chimpu (9 Oct 2018)

Menudo rollo de hilo...

Y lo de los ricos y pobres o que unos follen demasiado y otros sean virgenes o se tengan ir de putas?

O de que unos sin estudios lleguen a lo mas alto y otros con estudios esten en paro?


----------



## mostacho (9 Oct 2018)

Totalmente etsai.


----------



## enereo (9 Oct 2018)

leo todos estos temas, descarto las frecuentes falacias de libro pero no la totalidad del material, ni al autor que bastante hace compartiendolo


----------



## DANNY CACTUS (9 Oct 2018)

Vayamos por partes Ayn Randianito querido, que me da la sensción de que abres hilo para justificar tu físico:

Veamos unas definiciones.

ciencia
nombre femenino
1.
Rama del saber humano constituida por el conjunto de conocimientos objetivos y verificables sobre una materia determinada que son obtenidos mediante la observación y la experimentación, la explicación de sus principios y causas y la formulación y verificación de hipótesis y se caracteriza, además, por la utilización de una metodología adecuada para el objeto de estudio y la sistematización de los conocimientos.

experiencia
nombre femenino
1.
Conocimiento de algo, o habilidad para ello, que se adquiere al haberlo realizado, vivido, sentido o sufrido una o más veces.

Vamos que la "ciencia" no es más que como los vagos buscan la verdad, aunque a mi me suena más bien a la agrupación de palabras sin sentido para tratar de sonar ingenioso.

Luego veamos efectos negativos del ejercicio en la salud, porque veo que los que tu pones solo llevan el agua a tu molino.

PD Mangan, 63 años.







Homepage - Rogue Health and Fitness

Scooby 57 años;








Scooby's Home Workouts - Home Fitness & Bodybuilding Workouts

Me lo puedes explicar ????

Y por favor, no digas que son drogas/esteroides/sustancias ilegales que es lo que dice todo el que prefiere racionalizar su propia mediocridad.


----------



## Leunam (9 Oct 2018)

En cuanto a estar sano, sin destacar en ningún deporte, me gusta la idea del HIT (y acaban recomendando 15 minutos SEMANALES, eso sí, son jodidillos):

La Meteo que viene: LA FISIOLOGÍA DEL ENTRENAMIENTO INTERVÁLICO (HIIT) O ENTRENAMIENTO DE ALTA INTENSIDAD

La Meteo que viene: LOS BENEFICIOS PARA LA SALUD DEL ENTRENAMIENTO DE ALTA INTENSIDAD CON PESAS O CON TU PROPIO CUERPO (High Intensity Strength Training)

La Meteo que viene: ENTRENAMIENTO DE PESAS (HIST) PARA ANCIANOS, LA MEJOR FORMA DE MEJORAR SU ESPERANZA DE VIDA Y DE VIDA SANA E INDEPENDIENTE


----------



## Arshavin (9 Oct 2018)

padel 1:30/semana manda


----------



## McLovin (9 Oct 2018)

Vamos, que lo que viene a decir es que el único deporte que puedes practicar es machacártela en casa como un mono. Ese es el único ejercicio que se puede hacer. El enésimo hilo alarmista-demagogo de Ayn Randiano.

No voy a decir que no tenga razón en parte. Todos los deportes practicados en exceso son malos, aumenta el riesgo de infarto, lesiones o muerte. Pero una cosa es hacerte con la bici 1000 km a la semana o correr 3 maratones al mes, y otra hacer un poco de ejercico, como bien apuntabas al principio del hilo, hasta que te ha entrado la vena tremendista y todos vamos a morir por el sobre-esfuerzo al que obligamos a nuestro cuerpo al levantarnos de la cama.

Igual de malo que hacer ejercico en extremo, es el sedentarismo en extremo. Ni puedes salir a correr todos los días, ni puedes quedarte en casa sin mover un solo dedo durante meses. Termino medio, es sencillo. Con hacer un poco de deporte basta. 

Sin ser médico ni nada que se le parezca, me parece correctísimo esas 4-5 horas semanales que comentabas. Además, practicar más deporte que ese implica que: a) eres un rico heredero, no tienes que trabajar y tienes todo el tiempo del mundo. b) Tu afición está dando paso a obsesión. Si haces más de 5 horas a la semana, puede que te estés obsesionando...es cuando empiezas a emplear términos como..."hoy salgo a *entrenar*" en lugar de decir hoy voy un rato al gimnasio, voy a darme una vuelta con la bici o voy correr un poco.


----------



## Mardoqueo (9 Oct 2018)

amerindiado algunas partes del texto se ven en vertical, en móvil.


----------



## D4sser (9 Oct 2018)

SPAINHERO dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con lon que dices sobre el ciclismo, no lo práctico como tal pero uso la bicicleta a diario para desplazarme y suelo hacer rutas con mis amigos, tengo muy buena resistencia y 53 pulsaciones de media en reposo.




Un factor aislado no dice nada. 

Yo solo ando y musculación, y tengo entre 48 y 52 en reposo, y la tensión normal tirando a baja. Pero también tengo >200 colesterol, y se supone que es una cifra incompatible con lo demás que he comentado. 

Seguro que el maratoniano ese que palmó corriendo también tenía buenas pulsaciones :XX:


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (9 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La castuza probablemente tema una población de corredores de corta distancia, musculados y preparados para actividades explosiva.
> 
> Por eso fomentan fideos corredores de ultralarga distancia con sus analgésicos a mano en casa y su corazón con peor salud que la de personas sedentarias.



Lógico, el hombre del paleolítico estaba adaptado a la caza por agotamiento. Perseguía a los animales hasta extenuarlos andando o trotando de vez en cuando y podía hacerlo en las horas de más calor del día. Podían sudar para enfriarse mientras que los toros, por ejemplo, no, y esto hacía a los animales de más peso vulnerables y caían casi rendidos por la elevación de su temperatura interior en las horas de más calor.

Por lo que estamos adaptados para recorrer largas distancias andando, pero no corriendo.


----------



## hunter_pro (9 Oct 2018)

No sé, bro, yo me paso 12 horas en el templo semanalmente.

Es casi terapéutico.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (9 Oct 2018)

@aynrandiano2, qué ejercicios sí se recomiendan? Saludos


----------



## Balistica (9 Oct 2018)

Beto dijo:


> vela, tiro con arco, esos son seguros y se practican al aire libre...ademas con el ultimo aprendes a matar silenciosamente xD



Eso no son deportes, son hobbis.


----------



## Rojo amanecer (9 Oct 2018)

Ni siquiera la gran mayoría de "deportistas" llegan a esas 5 horas de entrenamiento cardiovascular INTENSO. No es nada alarmante. Y mejor que algún "entrenado" no lo lea, no vaya a ser que haga menos todavía.

Si es puramente por salud, lo óptimo es entrenar con resistencia moderada unas cuantas horas a la semana, mantenerse activo sin ejercicios extenuantes cardiovascularmente y cuidar hábitos posturales. Aparte de alimentarse bien, tomar el sol justo, respirar aire limpio, etc.


----------



## Cremilo (9 Oct 2018)

D4sser dijo:


> Un factor aislado no dice nada.
> 
> Yo solo ando y musculación, y tengo entre 48 y 52 en reposo, y la tensión normal tirando a baja. Pero también tengo >200 colesterol, y se supone que es una cifra incompatible con lo demás que he comentado.



Es que 200+ de colesterol no es necesariamente malo. Yo lo tengo por ahí también y no me preocupa. Fíjate mejor en este otro indicador, traigo de un comentario mío antiguo del hilo de la vitamina C.


Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - El Milagro de la Vitamina C – UNA EXPERIENCIA REAL –


Te has dejado por calcular el que quizá sea el cociente más significativo, el de *Triglicéridos/HDL*. En tu caso sale *1.14*. Se suele recomendar que esté por debajo de 2. De mi última analítica, yo lo tengo en *0.81*.


*
High Ratio of Triglycerides to HDL-Cholesterol Predicts Extensive Coronary Disease*
High Ratio of Triglycerides to HDL-Cholesterol Predicts Extensive Coronary Disease



> *RESULTS*
> 
> The subjects consisted of 220 males and 154 females, age 57.2 ± 11.1 years, with total cholesterol of 210± 50.3 mg/dL, triglycerides of 173.8 ± 169.8 mg/dL, HDL-cholesterol (HDL-c) of 40.1 ± 12.8 mg/dL, LDL-cholesterol (LDL-c) of 137.3 ± 46.2 mg/dL, TG/HDL-c of 5.1 ± 5.3, and a Friesinger index of 6.6 ± 4.7. *The relationship between the extent of coronary disease* (dichotomized by a Friesenger index of 5 and lipid levels (normal vs. abnormal) *was statistically significant for the following: triglycerides, odds ratio of 2.02* (1.31–3.1; p = 0.0018); *HDL-c, odds ratio of 2.21* (1.42–3.43; p = 0.0005); *and TG/HDL-c, odds ratio of 2.01*(1.30–3.09; p = 0.0018). However, the relationship *was not significant between extent of coronary disease and total cholesterol* [1.25 (0.82–1.91; p = 0.33)]* or LDL-c* [1.47 (0.96–2.25; p = 0.0842)]. *The chi-square for linear trends for Friesinger > 4 and lipid quartiles was statistically significant for triglycerides* (p = 0.0017), *HDL-c* (p = 0.0001), and *TG/HDL-c* (p = 0.0018), *but not for total cholesterol* (p = 0.393) *or LDL-c* (p = 0.0568). The multivariate analysis by logistic regression OR gave 1.3 ± 0.79 (p = .0001) for TG/HDL-c, 0.779 ± 0.074 (p = .0001) for HDL-c, and 1.234 ± 0.097 (p = 0.03) for LDL. Analysis of receiver operating characteristic curves showed that *only TG/HDL-c and HDL-c were useful for detecting extensive coronary disease, with the former more strongly associated with disease.*
> 
> ...



*
Association of arterial stiffness and diabetes with triglycerides-to-HDL cholesterol ratio for Japanese men: the Nagasaki Islands Study.*
Association of arterial stiffness and diabetes with triglycerides-to-HDL cholesterol ratio for Japanese men: the Nagasaki Islands Study. - PubMed - NCBI



> *RESULTS*:
> 
> We found that only diabetic patients *with high TG-HDL* were at a significant risk for *atherosclerosis *(diagnosed as CIMT ≥ 1.1 mm) and *increased arterial stiffness* (diagnosed as CAVI ≥ 8.0).
> 
> ...



*
Triglyceride to HDL-C ratio and increased arterial stiffness in children, adolescents, and young adults.*
Triglyceride to HDL-C ratio and increased arterial stiffness in children, adolescents, and young adults. - PubMed - NCBI



> *CONCLUSIONS*:
> 
> *TG/HDL-C*, an *estimate of small, dense low-density lipoprotein cholesterol, is an independent determinant of arterial stiffness* in adolescents and young adults, especially in obese youth.



*
Multimarker Analysis for New Biomarkers in Relation to Central Arterial Stiffness and Hemodynamics in a Chinese Community-Dwelling Population.*
Multimarker Analysis for New Biomarkers in Relation to Central Arterial Stiffness and Hemodynamics in a Chinese Community-Dwelling Population. - PubMed - NCBI



> *ABSTRACT*
> 
> Multimarker analysis in a Chinese community-dwelling population reinforced the potential clinical value of plasma* TG-HDL-c ratio* and homocysteine levels as the *biomarkers of increased arterial stiffness*.




También es interesante medir marcadores de inflamación. Para tener una referencia, yo me medí hace unos años la CRP (proteína C-Reactiva). Se recomienda tenerla al menos por debajo de 3 mg/l, considerándose muy buenos los valores por debajo de 1 mg/l, para cuya medición es necesario hacer el llamado test "ultrasensible", ya que los valores tan bajos están fuera del rango del test ordinario. Yo me hice el ultrasensible y me dió 0.3 mg/l, en el umbral de lo mínimamente detectable. 

Eso junto con el cociente Trigliceridos/HDL de 0.81 que mencioné antes, a pesar de tomar bastantes grasas saturadas y, sobre todo, hincharme a colesterol. Eso sí, huyo de la comida basura ultraprocesada. También me hice una ecografía de la carótida y me salió limpia de placa.

.


----------



## Cormac (9 Oct 2018)

¡Viva la Robolusión! dijo:


> Lógico, el hombre del paleolítico estaba adaptado a la caza por agotamiento. Perseguía a los animales hasta extenuarlos andando o trotando de vez encuando y podía hacerlo en las horas de más calor del día. Podían sudar para enfriarse mientras que los toros, por ejemplo, no, y esto hacía a los animales de más peso vulnerables y caían casi rendidos por la elevación de su temperatura interior en las horas de más calor.
> 
> Por lo que estamos adaptados para recorrer largas distancias andando, pero no corriendo.



¿Pero qué animal vas a cazar caminando? ¿Tortugas?


----------



## Turbamulta (10 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> ¿Pero qué animal vas a cazar caminando? ¿Tortugas?



Supongo que el truco estaría en rastrear andando a las piezas y cuando estuvieran a tiro una carrerita y jabalina/pedrusco/flecha contra el animal, si funciona vale y si no pues se les sigue andando a distancia hasta donde se paren a pastar o beber y se repite, si queda herido pues se le deja ir y se le sigue al paso que acabará cayendo por la hemorragia.


----------



## CUATERBAC (10 Oct 2018)

Lo del boxeo si que es lo mas SUBNORMAL que ha parido madre. Darse de ostias porque si, y quedarse mongolo de la cabeza. Por eso las elites lo promocionan tanto entre la chavaleria. Es una forma rapida y facil de subnormalizar. A saco.


----------



## El Gran Cid (10 Oct 2018)

Lo mejor es caminar mucho y hacer pesas. Digo pesas, no culturismo. Pero pesas como los hombres para subir la testosterona.Yo, en 20 años, no me he lesionado jamás; y he levantado, y sigo levantando, barbaridades de peso.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Oct 2018)

En jim fixx concurren otros factores determinantes en la formación de la arteriosclerosis, digan lo que digan los paleomagufos, como es la dieta alta en grasas y fumar dos paquetes de cigarrillos hasta los 35.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2018 at 06:12 ----------




DANNY CACTUS dijo:


> Vayamos por partes Ayn Randianito querido, que me da la sensción de que abres hilo para justificar tu físico:
> 
> Veamos unas definiciones.
> 
> ...




y no jodas que piensas que esa gente, pública, está fuera de toda sospecha. No peques de inocente. No digo que estén, pero hoy en día no se puede poner la mano en el fuego por nadie.

De todas formas si no entrenan hasta la extenuación no entran dentro de los criterios que del hilo.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2018 at 06:12 ----------




DANNY CACTUS dijo:


> Vayamos por partes Ayn Randianito querido, que me da la sensción de que abres hilo para justificar tu físico:
> 
> Veamos unas definiciones.
> 
> ...




y no jodas que piensas que esa gente, pública, está fuera de toda sospecha. No peques de inocente. No digo que estén, pero hoy en día no se puede poner la mano en el fuego por nadie.

De todas formas si no entrenan hasta la extenuación no entran dentro de los criterios que del hilo.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (10 Oct 2018)

100% de acuerdo. Las clínicas están repletas de subnormales que entrenan tropecientas horas semanales. 

Yo me he mantenido siempre en alrededor de 4/5 horas semanales también. No se que tipo de entrenamiento requiere mas de 1 hora, pero ese tipo de entrenamiento es desde luego, absurdo. 

Hay otro problema. Y es que gente que no está acostumbrada a hacer el mas mínimo deporte en toda su vida, llegan a los 50 y se meten a crossfit o hacen deportes de alta intensidad, o alto desgaste como maratones y ese tipo de ridiculeces.

Ya conozco a varios que con menos de 40 años están semi-inválidos. Pueden andar, pero tienen lesiones tan permamentes tan severas, que no les permite correr nunca más. Por ejemplo, algunos se han desgastado las rodillas, los cartílagos y zonas que no se regeneran.


----------



## Esflinter (10 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es una gran ironía: La mayor parte del planeta se divide entre quienes perjudican su salud haciendo NADA de deporte y quienes lo perjudican haciendo DEMASIADO deporte.
> 
> Sólo una minoría ínfima hacemos el deporte Justo: Ni muy poco ni demasiado.
> 
> ...



Nos congratula saber que pertenece ustec a esa ínfima minoría de iluminaos, pero lo dices y pista, no metas tanta chapa

---------- Post added 10-oct-2018 at 06:42 ----------




Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya me has fastidiado, ayn, pensaba que tenía la combinación perfecta.
> 
> - 1 hora bici estática diaria (ni humo de coches ni riesgo accidentes, ni lesiones).
> - Estiramientos y fuerza en el suelo (planchas, triceps, abdominales).
> ...



50 minutos a 110 es tirarte en el sofa a ver el teledirario, normal que no te parezca extenuante. Calcula tu fcm y luego ya si eso revisas tu "entreno"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Oct 2018)

Maravilloso. El Maratón causa dano renal

marathon kidney damage - Buscar con Google

Y Testosterona disminuida. 

Hormonal responses to marathon running in non-elite athletes. - PubMed - NCBI

Es algo maravilloso el Maraton. Te dana los rinones y te baja la testosterona.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Oct 2018)

Anestesia genital por ciclismo:

The association of bicycle-related genital numbness and Sexual Health Inventory for Men (SHIM) score: results from a large, multinational, cross-se... - PubMed - NCBI

Impotencia idem:

Bicycle riding and erectile dysfunction: a review. - PubMed - NCBI

Impotence and genital numbness in cyclists. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Barspin (11 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Ciclismo:*
> 
> Otro disparate de deporte de fondo.
> 
> Para colmo se hace casi siempre en carretera, sumando al riesgo cardiovascular el riesgo de tener accidentes de tráfico y la inhalación de gases de escape de los demás vehículos.




Se nota que no has cogido una bicicleta en tu puta vida. Existen los carriles bici y las rutas verdes.

Pero no, mejor aporreo el teclado y suelto lo primero que se me cruce por el entrecejo y si puede ser generalizando, mejor que mejor.

Estás como una puta regadera.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Oct 2018)

12.000 corredores de 54 países se citan en la EDP Bilbao Night Marathon. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

El desgobierno vasco bajando la testosterona a sus lemmings.


----------



## tothewebs (11 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Maravilloso. El Maratón causa dano renal
> 
> marathon kidney damage - Buscar con Google
> 
> ...



Tiene todo el sentido, según Hamer esto es tener activo el programa de los tubulos colectores del riñon, que lo dispara el síndrome del refugiado, sentirse como pez fuera del agua, que hace que se retengan líquidos , se acumule grasa y que la medicina lo catalogue de insuficiencia renal cuando están funcionando más de la cuenta, una marathon es un terreno abonado para que se active este conflicto.

[youtube]ZZPAZ0YUvcc[/youtube]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Oct 2018)

Barspin dijo:


> Se nota que no has cogido una bicicleta en tu puta vida. Existen los carriles bici y las rutas verdes.
> 
> Pero no, mejor aporreo el teclado y suelto lo primero que se me cruce por el entrecejo y si puede ser generalizando, mejor que mejor.
> 
> Estás como una puta regadera.



En los 80 hice horas y horas y horas de bici BMX.







Mapa, brújula y "perderme" horas por trochas forestales, con una BMX.


----------



## ch¡mo (11 Oct 2018)

Zorra que hace pesas sanas y alguna clase de zumba

Y retrasados que se matan a hacer running casi a diario :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Anestesia genital por ciclismo:
> 
> The association of bicycle-related genital numbness and Sexual Health Inventory for Men (SHIM) score: results from a large, multinational, cross-se... - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> ...



Bueno, ahí hay que decir una cosa, eso es por llevar el sillín en mala posición.

El sillín no debe estar horizontal, debe estar con la parte delantera apuntando ligeramente hacia abajo para que el apoyo se haga con los glúteos y no con el perineo.


----------



## Cesare$pada (11 Oct 2018)

Los que habláis tan bien del sprint no sabéis la cantidad de gente que se lesiona gluteos e isquiotibiales con los sprint, sobre todo a partir de ciertas edades. Es preferible hacer hiit en bici estática o si la espalda baja no molesta en ergómetro.



Campidoctor dijo:


> Lo del boxeo si que es lo mas SUBNORMAL que ha parido madre. Darse de ostias porque si, y quedarse mongolo de la cabeza. Por eso las elites lo promocionan tanto entre la chavaleria. Es una forma rapida y facil de subnormalizar. A saco.



Los boxeadores sonados son los que compiten, y sobre todo antes donde se hacían fácil 10 peleas en un solo año. Luego gran parte va ya sonada de fábrica. El practicante medio de boxeo ni compite ni hace sparring demasiado fuerte.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2018)

Cesare$pada dijo:


> Los que habláis tan bien del sprint no sabéis la cantidad de gente que se lesiona gluteos e isquiotibiales con los sprint, sobre todo a partir de ciertas edades. Es preferible hacer hiit en bici estática o si la espalda baja no molesta en ergómetro.
> 
> 
> 
> Los boxeadores sonados son los que compiten, y sobre todo antes donde se hacían fácil 10 peleas en un solo año. Luego gran parte va ya sonada de fábrica. El practicante medio de boxeo ni compite ni hace sparring demasiado fuerte.



Mira, otra cosa que quería decir, un balón de reglamento pesa medio kilo, cuando un portero saca de portería el balón puede caer desde una altura de 25 metros, eso hace que en un despeje de cabeza típico (yo jugaba al fútbol) le pegues a un objeto de medio kilo que cae a unos 80 kilómetros por hora, lo cual debe ser bastante parecido a recibir una buena ostia en un combate de boxeo.







80 kilómetros por hora son 22 metros por segundo, eso es una energía cinética de 1/2 X 0,5 X 22 X 22= 121 julios

Según esta página


> el puñetazo de un boxeador medio puede alcanzar una Energía cinética aproximada de 250 Julios



:

¿CÓMO FUNCIONA? (II) La física de un puñetazo - CANAL DE CIENCIAS

Es decir, cada cabezazo que la das al balón que saca el portero es medio puñetazo de un boxeador.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Oct 2018)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mira, otra cosa que quería decir, un balón de reglamento pesa medio kilo, cuando un portero saca de portería el balón puede caer desde una altura de 25 metros, eso hace que en un despeje de cabeza típico (yo jugaba al fútbol) le pegues a un objeto de medio kilo que cae a unos 80 kilómetros por hora, lo cual debe ser bastante parecido a recibir una buena ostia en un combate de boxeo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paso a cabecera.

Por eso en algunos paises a los niños les obligan a ponerse casco para jugar al fútbol


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Oct 2018)

El fútbol es especialmente propenso a causar muerte cardíaca súbita:

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/02640414.2013.796064

_*
Potential pathophysiological mechanisms in football

Football is characterized by a large aerobic component with mean heart rates of 80–85% of maximum heart rate, including high-speed runs, sprints, turns, jumps and tackles, which provide a high impact on muscles and bones 

It has been shown that at least in hot environments elite football can be associated with hyperthermia and dehydration 

Furthermore, it has been demonstrated that catecholamine levels are significantly increased in football players post game

In general, SCD is a result of complex interaction of factors such as arrhythmogenic substrate, regulator factors (i.e. autonomic nervous system or hydro-electrolyte disturbances) and trigger factors 

Emotional upset and physical activity are the most important triggers of acute myocardial infarction. Both factors are combined in football games. These conditions may lead to rupture of a plaque with subsequent thrombus formation and myocardial ischemia
*_​
El fútbol lleva a un corazón indistinguible del corazón enfermo, patológico:

_*
Cardiac remodelling and athlete's heart

Sporting disciplines with a high endurance component such as cycling, rowing or cross-country skiing are associated with a high degree of morphological cardiac remodelling, but even football with its combined endurance and strength components leads to significantly greater cardiac dimensions and left ventricular wall thickness and mass in football players when compared with a matched control group 

These morphologic adaptations may mimic cardiovascular diseases such as HCM or ARVC, thus making the distinction between a physiological athlete's heart and pathological conditions extremely difficult 
*_​
Los chavalines que caen muertos jugando al fútbol no mueren por casualidad: Mueren porque su deporte aumenta extraordinariamente el riesgo de muerte cardíaca súbita.


----------



## u n o (12 Oct 2018)

solo follo





y corro cuando me persiguen


----------



## rupertaaa (12 Oct 2018)

Os daré el truco definitivo para mantenerse en forma:

- Andar una horita diaria.
- Fortalecer un poquito tronco superior
- Estiramientos
- Comer poco


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Oct 2018)

Es que lo de matarse a hacer ejercicio tiene mucho menos que ver con un bienestar físico que con otros factores:Fardar ante las tías,conseguir determinados trabajos,si eres delincuente poder huir de los agentes,abusar de los débiles,dar respuesta a los abusones,etc.
Nadie se machaca en el gimnasio o se harta de correr porque le resulte agradable .Quien diga eso es más mentiroso que el que dice que va a la discoteca a bailar y a divertirse con los amigos.


----------



## patroclus (12 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 6 h/semana de entrenamiento de fuerza es una bestialidad.
> 
> Yo estoy bastante fuerte y no entreno más de 20 minutos/sesión, con unas 5 sesiones/semana.



Me gustaría saber cual es su tabla de ejercicios diaria, que músculo trabaja por sesión, series, repeticiones, pesos, etc.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Oct 2018)

Karate 2 veces a la semana. 90 minutos/clase.

Pesas 5 veces a la semana. 20 minutos. Ciclo Pecho, Espalda, Piernas, Hombros, Brazo.

Cuando me peta salgo a correr 20 minutos, series 1 minuto sprint --> 1 minuto trote suave.


----------



## wanamaker (12 Oct 2018)

Pero eso de las horas de pesas es el tiempo efectivo haciendo pesas?
Porque en 20 minutos no te da tiempo ni a hacer 5 series.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Oct 2018)

En 20 minutos hace 10 series de pesas.

1 minuto de levantar hierros, 1 minuto de descanso, cambiar de máquina, añadir discos...

Voy a muerte, con 20 minutos basta y sobra.

ULTIMATE EXERCISE-BULLETIN NUMBER 1

"Muscles IN MINUTES".

LA SESIÓN DE MUSCULACIÓN HA DE SER INTENSA, ERGO BREVE.

Si es prolongada ya no puede ser intensa.


----------



## wanamaker (13 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En 20 minutos hace 10 series de pesas.
> 
> 1 minuto de levantar hierros, 1 minuto de descanso, cambiar de máquina, añadir discos...
> 
> ...



Lo de un minuto de descanso y demas chorradas es una mongolada que se han inventado recientemente y parece mentira alguien se lo crea.
Para empezar, no tiene ninguna base cientifica de que eso tenga algun beneficio y carece de logica.
Pero sobre todo, cualquiera que haga pesas se dara cuenta de lo estupido que es ese sistema.
Si solo descansas un minuto, lo unico que consigues es que en la siguiente serie no hagas las suficientes repeticiones o no consigas el suficiente tiempo de tension. 
Tanto o mas absurdo es hacer 10 series en una hora, tipico de los que van al gimnasio a pasear, como hacerlas en 20 minutos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Oct 2018)

> Lo de un minuto de descanso y demas chorradas es una mongolada



Es una guía general de reposo entre serie y serie.



> se han inventado recientemente



A mí me dijeron lo del minuto en 1991, cuando empecé a hacer pesas.



> Para empezar, no tiene ninguna base cientifica de que eso tenga algun beneficio y carece de logica



Es el descanso que permite repetir las series.

Sin descanso sería imposible.



> Si solo descansas un minuto, lo unico que consigues es que en la siguiente serie no hagas las suficientes repeticiones o no consigas el suficiente tiempo de tension.



Hago series piramidales: cada vez más peso y menos repeticiones.


----------



## wanamaker (13 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es una guía general de reposo entre serie y serie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues para mi lo estas haciendo mal.

Primero decir que lo de las series piramidales, lo de cada vez mas peso, es otro de los cosas generalizadas en la musculacion que carecen de logica.
Lo normal es empezar con el maximo peso posible e ir bajando. 
Por que el maximo peso que puedes levantar lo dejas para el final, cuando estas cansado, y vas a poder hacer muchas menos repeticiones?
Es de mas a menos, no de menos a mas.

Con un minuto de descanso para ejercicios pesados, no tienes el descanso suficiente para poder hacer las suficientes repeticiones. 
No se exactamente cuanto tiempo es el descanso, no miro el reloj ya que eso se nota, pero un minuto desde luego que no. Yo diria que al menos 2 minutos.
Por poner un ejemplo practico. Vas a hacer 10 series de press banca, todas con el mismo peso, que en la primera serie te va a permitir hacer 12 repeticiones.
Si se hace con esos tiempos de descanso que dicen algunos gurus, a la quinta serie no haces ni cinco reps, y a ver si llegas a la decima.
Si lo haces con el descanso suficiente, vas a llegar a la ultima serie haciendo tus 7-8.
Al final, con un modelo consigues hacer 50 reps y con otro 90-100.
Alguien de verdad puede afirmar que es mejor hacer la mitad porque lo haces rapido?
Desde cuando hacer un ejercicio sobre un musculo agotado da mayores beneficios que hacerlo sobre uno que esta lo suficientemente recuperado para hacer una serie en condiciones?

Lo de reducir los tiempos de descanso es un mito sin ningun fundamento.


----------



## Satori (13 Oct 2018)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Es que lo de matarse a hacer ejercicio tiene mucho menos que ver con un bienestar físico que con otros factores:Fardar ante las tías,conseguir determinados trabajos,si eres delincuente poder huir de los agentes,abusar de los débiles,dar respuesta a los abusones,etc.
> Nadie se machaca en el gimnasio o se harta de correr porque le resulte agradable .Quien diga eso es más mentiroso que el que dice que va a la discoteca a bailar y a divertirse con los amigos.



tengo más de 50 tacos, mido 1,91 y tengo tendencia a engordar.

Los motivos principales por los que hago deporte son retrasar el envejecimiento (tengo amigos de mi edad que parecen mis padres), mantenerme en forma y en el peso -aunque para esto último lo fundamental es el control de la comida-, y.....tener buenas erecciones. Si no hago deporte, tanto el número como la calidad de éstas disminuye bastante. Hablando con gente de mi edad y mayores también éste parece ser un factor principal, aparte de la sensación de bienestar tras hacer ejercicio físico.

No tengo una rutina fija de ejercicios, y hago un poco de todo (pesas, estiramientos, máquinas, natación, caminatas con/sin mochila cargada, bici, HIIT, pachangas de baloncesto, submarinismo, elíptica, pilates, vela ligera y de crucero, etc). 

Intento evitar cualquier deporte que me pueda provocar lesiones (por ejemplo, no corro salvo en cinta) y alterno sesiones aerobicas y anaerobicas. Los estiramientos me resultan fundamentales para conservar e incluso incrementar la movilidad, tengo un libro ilustrado que a veces abro al azar y practico los estiramientos descritos en varias páginas, y el pilates da más caña de lo que parece

---------- Post added 13-oct-2018 at 10:42 ----------




Smith John dijo:


> A partir de los 60 metros, el oxígeno se comporta en sangre como si fuera alcohol. Esto es, los buceadores se emborrachan con el oxígeno bajo el agua. Esto se llama narcosis. Todo es extremadamente peligroso, y no conozco un buce profesional que no esté tocado.



A ver, la sensación de narcosis o borrachera la provoca el nitrógeno, no el oxígeno. Cuando se baja más allá de 40 mts no se suele respirar aire, sino mezclas en las que se baja el % de oxígeno y nitrógeno por helio, estas mezclas se llaman Trimix.

Respirar presiones altas de oxígeno puede provocar hiperoxia, una condición convulsiva que en sí misma no es peligrosa pero que buceando provoca la pérdida del regulador y la muerte por ahogamiento.

Por lo demás, de acuerdo en que el buceo recreativo es muy seguro, pero me parece raro que en todos estos años no hayas tenido algun sustillo.


----------



## El_Niño_Del_Palo (13 Oct 2018)

panxito komunista dijo:


> Hipocondria MANDA. Miedito a todo MANDA. Mariconismo extremo MANDA.
> 
> Solo hay tres razones para hacer deporte:
> 
> ...



La salud la tenemos perfecta. Haciendo deporte no ganas salud, la mantienes.

La gente no hace deporte para vivir 80 años mas sino para que los que le queden sean de la forma mas saludable posible.

Y no somos arboles ni piedras. Nuestros organismos estan hechos para buscarse la vida, y eso requiero moverse, ergo hacer ejercicio.

Yo hago deporte para sobrevivir, sino habria elegido ser cactus cuando tocaba elegir.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Oct 2018)

Otro deporte sano

Biggest Football Hits Ever - YouTube

Los jugadores de la NFL tienen una carrera media de 3 años y viven unos 20 años menos que el americano medio, a pesar de solo jugar 16 partidos por temporada.


----------



## Cremilo (13 Oct 2018)

cesard dijo:


> Otro deporte sano
> 
> Biggest Football Hits Ever - YouTube
> 
> Los jugadores de la NFL tienen una carrera media de 3 años y viven unos 20 años menos que el americano medio, a pesar de solo jugar 16 partidos por temporada.




De esto se han hecho varios estudios con exjugadores, observando _post-mortem_ cómo les había quedado el cerebro hecho papilla. En concreto lo que diagnosticaron en la inmensa mayoría de los casos fue CTE (encefalopatía traumática crónica), la típica demencia del boxeador sonado que se ha comentado ya en este hilo.

Estudio de 2015 - Incidencia de CTE:
Almost every NFL player who donated his brain to science had brain disease

- Exjugadores de la NFL: *96%* (87 de 91)
- De nivel semi-profesional, universitario o de instituto: *58%*
​
Estudio de 2017 - Incidencia de CTE:
CTE found in 99% of studied brains from deceased NFL players - CNN

- Exjugadores de la NFL: *99%* (110 de 111)
- No profesionales: *74%* (67 de 91)
​
Del último estudio, la incidencia a nivel universitario ya es del 91% (48 de 53). Se comenta en los artículos que puede haber cierto sesgo en la muestra, ya que aquellos que hayan sufrido síntomas evidentes de alguna enfermedad neurodegenerativa probablemente sean más proclives a donar sus cerebros a la ciencia. Aun así la incidencia debe ser brutal. 





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> A mí me dijeron lo del minuto en 1991, cuando empecé a hacer pesas.



Yo empecé uno o dos años antes. Y estoy en máximos de fuerza a pesar de que levanto hierros apenas dos veces a la semana, en plan mantenimiento. Y casi nada digno de reseñar en el apartado de lesiones durante estas décadas. 

.


----------



## Turbamulta (13 Oct 2018)

> Lo de un minuto de descanso y demas chorradas es una mongolada que se han inventado recientemente



Hombre recientemente...cosas asi ya las proponía Vince Gironda que ya lleva muerto 25 años.

Me parece que usa "intensidad" precisamente con el sentido que le daba Gironda de usar el menor tiempo posible entre series para un peso dado. Actualmente intensidad se utiliza para referirse a aumentar el peso para un número de series y repeticiones que descansando un minuto es un poco dificil. Lo de utilizar el disminuir el tiempo entre series ahora se dice que es aumentar la densidad de un ejercicio, y aunque no es muy popular es una estrategia antigua, por ejemplo la utilizaba bastante Serge Nubret aunque obviamente era un tipo que iba con chasca, ni idea de si en naturales funcionará parecido. Lo normal es jugar con intensidad y volumen (seriesxrepesxpeso totales)


----------



## Gothaus (13 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Judo y Aikido
> 
> Las proyecciones son MUY peligrosas *para los que no saben caer.*



Arreglado.


----------



## wanamaker (13 Oct 2018)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Hombre recientemente...cosas asi ya las proponía Vince Gironda que ya lleva muerto 25 años.
> 
> Me parece que usa "intensidad" precisamente con el sentido que le daba Gironda de usar el menor tiempo posible entre series para un peso dado. Actualmente intensidad se utiliza para referirse a aumentar el peso para un número de series y repeticiones que descansando un minuto es un poco dificil. Lo de utilizar el disminuir el tiempo entre series ahora se dice que es aumentar la densidad de un ejercicio, y aunque no es muy popular es una estrategia antigua, por ejemplo la utilizaba bastante Serge Nubret aunque obviamente era un tipo que iba con chasca, ni idea de si en naturales funcionará parecido. Lo normal es jugar con intensidad y volumen (seriesxrepesxpeso totales)



Puede ser que sean cosas propuestas hace mucho, pero ahora parece que esta de moda poner en las rutinas que se ven en internet eso del descanso.
Cosas como esta las hay a porrones:






Treinta segundos de descanso entre series!! ::
Es absurdo.

Si alguien dice que es capaz de hacer 4 series de press banca 10-10-8-8, al modo de hipertrofia, con 60 segundos de descanso, miente. 
A menos que se ponga un peso con el que se pueda hacer 20 en la primera serie. Pero eso seria hacer el canelo.


----------



## Turbamulta (13 Oct 2018)

wanamaker dijo:


> Puede ser que sean cosas propuestas hace mucho, pero ahora parece que esta de moda poner en las rutinas que se ven en internet eso del descanso.
> Cosas como esta las hay a porrones:
> 
> 
> ...



Pues es bastante parecido a uno de los esquemas de Gironda de los años 60/70, si al final muchos inventos son copias unos de otros.

Gironda tenía por ejemplo un esquema 10-8-6-15 partiendo del 60% de la RM, aumentando un 5% las dos siguientes y haciendo una serie de retirada bajando al 50% todo con descanso máximo de 1 minuto pero su invento más conocido son las superseries de dos ejercicios para el mismo grupo muscular con descansos de 30 segundos entre ejercicios a 8 repes de forma que al final sumaban un 8x8 (4 por ejercicio) usando un peso equivalente al de 12RM para los ejercicios. También planteaba el 8x8 y el 6x6 con 1 minuto de descanso para ejercicios individuales.

El tipo era muy conocido como preparador de la época clásica y la primera mitad de la Golden Age (por ejemplo preparó al mítico Larry Scott) y ya de mayor tuvo una sección de respuestas a los lectores en la revista MuscleMag hasta principios de los 90.

Por cierto el tipo era proestética 100% y totalmente en contra del "ego-lifting", estaba en contra del uso de "los tres grandes" (sentadilla, peso muerto y press banca) en el culturismo por ejemplo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Oct 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Pasada la euforia de todos los mariconazos que desertaron para hacer squats en vez de sentadillas,deadlift en vez de peso muerto,burpees y pull ups butterfly...de nuevo parece que la cordura vuelve al mundo de los hierros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX:

Los desertores del TEMPLO que se pasaron a crossfit ya vuelven de nuevo al redil


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (14 Oct 2018)

Hace años arreglé unas pesas que no eran mías. Hacía entre 25-45 minutos con mucha parsimonia y calma, día sí, día no, de ejercicios de internet, durante mes y pico, y después ducha. Me iba bien pero las tuve que devolver.

Estoy pensando en pillarme unas baraticas en algún Decarthon o similar. Gurú Ayn Randi, ¿Me recomienda usted la himbersion?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Oct 2018)

Un pequeño Gym casero es uno d elos dineros mejor gastados que hay.

¿Cuánto quiere gastarse?

Miren al fundador del Crossfit:

Technique Part 1 by Greg Glassman - YouTube

Esta ruina física se ha hecho millonario vendiendo Crossfit.


----------



## Cormac (14 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un pequeño Gym casero es uno d elos dineros mejor gastados que hay.
> 
> ¿Cuánto quiere gastarse?
> 
> ...



El crossfit una vez por semana, junto a correr otro día por semana y el resto pesas lo veo cerca de la perfección. Siempre con una buena dieta.
Pero quien dice crossfit dice un ejercicio de alta intensidad.
Lo malo es que siempre tiramos a lo que nos gusta. Al que le vayan las pesas irá dejando de lado el cardio y al que le vaya el aeróbico acabará haciendo crossfit todos los días.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (14 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un pequeño Gym casero es uno d elos dineros mejor gastados que hay.
> 
> ¿Cuánto quiere gastarse?
> 
> ...



¿Qué se necesita para un gym casero?


----------



## Cormac (14 Oct 2018)

Con una barra olímpica, un banco y discos puedes conseguir buenos resultados. También mancuernas.
Ya subiendo el precio necesitarías un rack que incluya para hacer dominadas.
Y luego todo lo que le quieras meter, que es una lista larga.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Oct 2018)

Miren al fundador del Crossfit:

Technique Part 1 by Greg Glassman - YouTube

Esta ruina física se ha hecho millonario vendiendo Crossfit. 

Repito: El fundador del Crossfit es un gordo que lleva la gorra con la visera para atrás:







Greg Glassman crossfit - Buscar con Google

Tiene 61 años.

Stallone a los 62 años...sin CrossFit, por supuesto:









> ¿Qué se necesita para un gym casero?



Pesas de disco, barra larga y mancuernas.

Punto. No hace falta nada más.

Y los vídeos de Scooby:

Scooby's Home Workouts - Home Fitness & Bodybuilding Workouts

scooby1961 - YouTube


----------



## Cormac (14 Oct 2018)

Hombre, Stallone alguna ayuda química se habrá metido fijo.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (14 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un pequeño Gym casero es uno d elos dineros mejor gastados que hay.
> 
> ¿Cuánto quiere gastarse?



No sé, no mucho. 

No estoy metido en el mundillo, soy joven pero nunca he sido deportista más allá de ir un par de años al gimnasio o a correr en plan aficionado.

Tenía pensado compaginar unas pesas/mancuernas baratas en casa, con las que poder ejercitar casi todo, con ir algún día a correr 15-20 minutos.

Algo muy modesto y sin más pretensiones.


----------



## Orisos (14 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre, Stallone alguna ayuda química se habrá metido fijo.



Cosa que deberiamos hacer todos a partir de los 40.

Un buen chute semanal de hgh...la autentica salud.


----------



## Cormac (14 Oct 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Cosa que deberiamos hacer todos a partir de los 40.
> 
> Un buen chute semanal de hgh...la autentica salud.



¿A corto o a largo plazo?


----------



## Clin Isbu (14 Oct 2018)

Falango dijo:


> No sé, no mucho.
> 
> No estoy metido en el mundillo, soy joven pero nunca he sido deportista más allá de ir un par de años al gimnasio o a correr en plan aficionado.
> 
> ...



40 pavos un par de mancuernas del Decathlon, vienen en una especie de maleta, vas comprando mas kilos a medida que vas avanzando,

te da de sobra para entrenar,

piernas...sentadillas, peso muerto rumano, desplantes, hip thrust, sentadilla búlgara, elevación de talones...

empuje...press banca, aperturas, press militar, flexiones, fondos (en el parque), press francés, patada de tríceps, elevaciones laterales...

jalón...remo inclinado, remo mentón, pullover, dominadas (en el parque), curl de bíceps, elevaciones posteriores...

ya tu te organizas la división "piernas/empuje/jalón"..."torso/pierna"..."full body", "divididas tipo Weider", etc,

el core haces planchas de todo tipo,


con eso tienes de sobra.


----------



## calzonazos (14 Oct 2018)

Tambien el baloncesto es un deporte dañino investiga randiano, investiga


----------



## Turbamulta (14 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre, Stallone alguna ayuda química se habrá metido fijo.



En una entrevista en la época de Rambo IV le preguntaron si utilizaba HGH y el tipo se fue por la tangente diciendo que eran como "aminoacidos" 

[youtube]BmObb66R-Qg[/youtube]

La mayoría de actores de acción usan HGH y roids, termogénicos como clembuterol para perder peso rapidamente, etc...


----------



## panizal (14 Oct 2018)

A todos los que he conocido con 90 y más años, todos, de jóvenes curraban como cabrones en el campo y de viejos, en el huerto, cavando y arrancando malas hierbas como si no hubiera un mañana. ¡A ver si aprendéis nenázas!.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Oct 2018)

Andrinua dijo:


> 40 pavos un par de mancuernas del Decathlon, vienen en una especie de maleta, vas comprando mas kilos a medida que vas avanzando



Y si vas en plan ultra-lonchafinista mira de segunda mano, que a veces se venden por nada.

Los vídeos de Scooby enlazados te explican como hacer todo lo básico en casa.

En los 90 yo me puse como un toro entrenando sólo en casa.

He de decirte también que es más cómodo y seguro entrenar en un Gym con buenas máquinas, y que además allí puedes hacer otras cosas (en mi caso, Karate).

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 23:04 ----------




calzonazos dijo:


> Tambien el baloncesto es un deporte dañino investiga randiano, investiga



Vaya, no se me había ocurrido.

Hay cosas interesantes.

_*During live playing time across 40-min matches, male and female basketball players travel 5-6 km at average physiological intensities above lactate threshold and 85% of maximal heart rate (HR).*_

The Activity Demands and Physiological Responses Encountered During Basketball Match-Play: A Systematic Review. - PubMed - NCBI​
Esto supondría que en un partido de baloncesto los jugadores se hacen un 10K, esto es, corren 10 Km, que es demasiado.

Es una salvajada psarse ese tiempo a esa Frecuencia Cardíaca:







Más de lo mismo:

_*As a group mean, the basketball players covered 82.6 ± 7.8 m·min during the game with a mean heart rate of 89.8 ± 4.4% of maximal heart rate*_

Physical and Physiological Demands of Experienced Male Basketball Players During a Competitive Game. - PubMed - NCBI​
Qué raro, no recuerdo a baloncestistas muriendo durante un partido, como los futbolistas.


----------



## vodokanal (14 Oct 2018)

Gracias por este hilo, muy bueno.

Me queda la duda respecto a esto:



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Boxeo* (y cualquier deporte que considere normal un KO)
> 
> Copiosísima literatura médica sobre este disparatado deporte:
> 
> ...



¿Pero tú no practicabas algún tipo de lucha, en el que ibas con protecciones y por ello te pegaban más fuerte de la cuenta? Lo digo porque ahí hablas de que es malo hasta con protecciones. Y tú puedes estar en esa situación perniciosa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Oct 2018)

vodokanal dijo:


> Gracias por este hilo, muy bueno.
> 
> Me queda la duda respecto a esto:
> 
> ...



Yo hago Karate.

Por temas de trabajo lo dejé unos años. Antes de retomarlo lo investigué en PubMed. Sí: Ya tengo el hábito de investigar en PubMed cualquier cosa que pretenda hacer. Por eso no me doy "Fotoprotector" ni uso rayos UVA, por ejemplo.

El Karate resulta ser un deporte relativamente muy seguro:

_*Physicians may wish to consider recommending martial arts to patients as a beneficial form of exercise. They are relatively safe compared to many other sports, and most martial arts injuries are comparatively minor*_

A review of the effects of martial arts practice on health. - PubMed - NCBI​
No vamos al KO jamás y los golpes se dan con control. A mí me han dejado KO una sola vez, y fue por accidente.

El esfuerzo es intenso pero breve (1-2 minutos). Hay descansos entre esfuerzo y esfuerzo.​
Sí, asumo un riesgo, pero a mí me compensa con el beneficio.

Qué raro, no recuerdo a baloncestistas muriendo durante un partido, como los futbolistas.

Pero buscando resulta que sí, que también mueren baloncestistas jugando, exactamente igual que los futbolistas:

Hank Gathers' Death - YouTube

Hank Gathers - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

NBA G League Player Zeke Upshaw DIES After Collapsing On Court - YouTube

Zeke Upshaw - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Meet The NBA All Star Who Died On The Court - YouTube

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reggie_Lewis

90 minutos corriendo 10 K a >85% de la Fc Max es JUGÁRSELA CARDIOVASCULARMENTE.


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (15 Oct 2018)

panizal dijo:


> A todos los que he conocido con 90 y más años, todos, de jóvenes curraban como cabrones en el campo y de viejos, en el huerto, cavando y arrancando malas hierbas como si no hubiera un mañana. ¡A ver si aprendéis nenázas!.



El trabajo en el campo siempre ha sido lo mejor para conseguir un buen tono físico y más en general para llegar a tener una vida larga y saludable, el mayor problema eran el poco cuidado de la espalda y los esfuerzos incontrolados que hace que se vean tantos paisanos encorvados y con horribles hernias saliéndoles por debajo de la camiseta.

Vida rural/forestal + buenas posturas y rutinas de estiramientos, lo mejor para estar como un toro sin pisar un gimnasio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Oct 2018)

Disiento en parte.

La Ergonomía del trabajo con azada era terrible, los horarios de dar miedo, y se hacía con calor o con frío, llueva o nieve.

La gente del campo terminaba muy, muy cascada.

Otra cosa es llevar una huertita por Hobby.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Oct 2018)

*Bodybuilding (que NO es lo mismo que "Musculación"*

*Bodybuilding*: Ejercitarse para tener lo que se considera un cuerpo "estético" dentro de los canones de este "deporte"

*Musculación*: Ejercitarse para ser más fuerte.

Son dos cosas completamente diferentes.

El Bodybuilding no busca la fuerza ni la salud ni la eficiencia, sino un cuerpo "estético" según los muy discutibles canones estéticos actuales del deporte (un "campeón" de 1970 sería un alfeñique hoy, un "campeón" de hoy en 1971 hubiese sido una monstruosidad) 

Para lograr esa "estética" el Bodybuilder sacrifica TODO: Salud y Fuerza.

Por ejemplo:

_*While these athletes appear to be at the highest level of physical fitness and health while on stage, they are actually often on the brink of very serious health issues due to lack of hydration and electrolyte imbalances caused by the lack of bodily fluids.

All can be dangerous to a degree, as they strive to interfere with the body’s natural homeostasis of fluid and electrolyte balance and can disrupt multiple body processes. The body, however, is a master of keeping itself in a reasonable balance. It can adjust itself in most instances to this by adjusting electrolyte balances and holding on to just enough fluids to keep functioning properly. Diuretic drugs, however, are powerful enough to override the body’s defenses and create havoc.*_

Diuretics in Bodybuilding: The Good, the Bad, the Tragic​
Ha habido casos de Bodybuilders desmayándose en el escenario. Su aspecto es algo que sólo pueden mantener unas horas, a costa de maltratar su fisiología y debilitarse y ponerse en riesgo.

Además la "estética" moderna del Bodybuilding requiere de porcentajes de grasa corporal absurdamente bajos para conseguir la estética "ripped". Esos porcentajes de grasa son malos para la salud y al funcionalidad del cuerpo.

<10% de grasa corporal es un riesgo para la salud:







No es ya sólo que el Bodybuilding exija volúmenes musculares monstruosos incompatibles con la fisiología humana libre de drogas, es que además exije porcentajes de grasa corporal incompatibles con la salud o la mera funcionalidad.





Además (claro) han de consumir Anabolizantes, Hormona de Crecimiento y todo tipo de drogas con espantosos efectos sobre la salud.

No es un deporte ni para estar más fuerte, ni para ganar en funcionalidad ni que se pueda practicar muchos años.

Es un Circo. Un deporte para "quemarse" en unos años, arriesgar la salud y la vida y a cambio obtener sólo una "estética" altamente discutible.







Poses absurdas, bronceado artificial y criterios "estéticos" altamente discutibles.

Al final no son capaces ni de mantenerse de pie en lo que se supone que es el momento cumbre de este extraño deporte:

Top 7 Stage Falls In Bodybuilding History - YouTube

BODYBUILDERS FAINTING ON STAGE || COMPILATION - YouTube​
NO haga Bodybuilding.

SÍ haga Musculación, pero para conseguir Fuerza antes que Volumen muscular. Y -por supuesto- sin ingerir Anabolizantes ni Hormonas ni competir.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Oct 2018)

El culturismo empezó como algo muy loable: Desarrollar muscularmente al ser humano para alcanzar un ideal estético y de salud de la Grecia Clásica:







Los esteroides sintéticos (años 1940) han destruido este deporte, convirtiéndolo en una fábrica de freaks, cada vez más y más freaks:







Vean a un 8 veces Mr. Olympia rehabilitándose como si fuese un inválido:

Ronnie Coleman - Wikipedia

ASÍ LE VA LA VIDA A RONNIE COLEMAN(2018) - YouTube

La otra cara del culturismo. Ronnie Coleman - YouTube


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre, Stallone alguna ayuda química se habrá metido fijo.



algo más que alguna y desde hace décadas ya.


----------



## Cormac (15 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> algo más que alguna y desde hace décadas ya.



Pues a mí me da que se supo retirar a tiempo.
Aparte de que sus ciclos habrán sido controlados por expertos.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues a mí me da que se supo retirar a tiempo.
> Aparte de que sus ciclos habrán sido controlados por expertos.



está claro que sigue tomando. Nunca se metió tanto como el chuache, pero se lleva metiendo desde hace muchos años.

No sé qué efectos secundarios pueda tener, igual son mínimos por sus dosis, y está claro que los esteroides no son heroína o marihuana, pero que los toma es algo evidente.


----------



## Turbamulta (15 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vean a un 8 veces Mr. Olympia rehabilitándose como si fuese un inválido:
> 
> Ronnie Coleman - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



No obstante las lesiones de Coleman parecen más de powerlifter bestia que de culturista. Temas de columna sobre todo. De abuso de química que algo se habrá metido  creo que no tiene de momento ningún daño significativo.

Son mucho más representativos casos como el de Mike Matarazzo que se reventó el sistema circulatorio y el corazón a base de dieta de carne roja a toneladas y química. O Andreas Munzer que era una farmacia andante y entró en coma en un avión cuando iba de termogénicos hasta las cejas.

[youtube]AKBgCrznDXs[/youtube]

El año pasado por ejemplo murió una "joven promesa" Dallas McCarver, y la mayoría del sector lavando el tema que si murió atragantado bla bla bla cuando según la autopsia tenía unas alteraciones en sus organos bastante significativas para un tipo de 26 años.













Se las provocaría el arroz con pollo claro ::


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (15 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Bodybuilding (que NO es lo mismo que "Musculación"*
> 
> *Bodybuilding*: Ejercitarse para tener lo que se considera un cuerpo "estético" dentro de los canones de este "deporte"
> 
> ...




Caramba! 
Yo también hago esa diferenciación en bodybuilding y musculación!!!!!!


----------



## terro6666 (15 Oct 2018)

Joder Any, no hagas esa mierda de escritura vertical me duelen los hogos de leerte, y ahora sobre el tema, los casos de muerte en deportista aunque escandalosos son anecdoticos en España deben haber varios millones de personas que practican deporte asiduamente y el porcentaje de muerte es menor que el de denuncias falsas, las muertes suelen estar asociadas a defectos cardiacos no diagnósticados, todos los datos indican que el deporte alargan la esperanza de vida.


----------



## etsai (15 Oct 2018)

Roturas, lesiones, desgastes,... los restos arqueológicos encontrados no dejan lugar a dudas: las personas del S.XXI vivieron una terrible tiranía que las sometía a terribles trabajos forzados. 

Se cree, por tanto, que no eran ciudadanos libres sino esclavos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Oct 2018)

terro6666 dijo:


> Joder Any, no hagas esa mierda de escritura vertical me duelen los hogos de leerte



¿A qué se refiere usted? :

¿NO será algún problema de su navegador? ::


----------



## Rex Getarum (15 Oct 2018)

Como experiencia en la natación, añadiré que la natación en aguas abiertas es una locura. Y ya si hay animalicos, ni te digo; tiburones, medusas. O simplemente la naturaleza, malas mareas, oleadas, cambios bruscos de temperatura, hipotermias (sin el debido equipaje). *Hablo de nadar en aguas abiertas, otra cosa es estar pegado a la orilla y nadar en horizontal a ésta y aún así hay que tener cuidado con la denominada "mala mar" , hay que hacer caso de las BANDERAS ROJAS para algo están puestas.*

Un ejemplo:







Si te quedas varado en el mar, túmbate de espaldas y mantente como un tablón, puedes aguantar hasta días así, no desesperes, tu mayor enemigo es tu mente y la desesperación.

O un buen consejito;

Cómo hacer un Chaleco Salvavidas con unos PANTALONES - YouTube


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (16 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Disiento en parte.
> 
> La Ergonomía del trabajo con azada era terrible, los horarios de dar miedo, y se hacía con calor o con frío, llueva o nieve.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo mi huertita por hobby y me lo paso de coña trabajando en ella, es una tarea relajada y al aire libre pero evidentemente no es en lo que estoy pensando al hablar de la vida rural sino más bien en lo que vi hacer a mis abuelos y sus vecinos durante mi infancia a finales de los setenta/principios de los ochenta y como la incipiente mecanización mejoró mucho las condiciones de la vida en el campo. Por ejemplo el simple hecho de que en cada casa hubiese un molino eléctrico hizo que la gente pudiese organizar su tiempo mucho mejor (mi madre todavía recuerda tener que cruzar siendo niña un bosque de miedo a las cuatro de la mañana porque era el turno de moler que les tocaba esa semana) o cómo las ordeñadoras automáticas permitieron retrasar considerablemente los madrugones. Ahora mismo la mecanización es tan intensiva que hemos pasado al otro extremo y se empiezan a ver tantos paisanos gordos cuando la obesidad era un asunto casi desconocido en el campo, pero de todas formas los horarios en el campo aún siguen un patrón mucho más natural y orgánico que los de la ciudad.

Y también siempre han sido los primeros en protegerse del sol: un adolescente urbanita random de la actualidad ha chupado más rayos UVA en la playa que casi cualquier anciano labriego porque de una casa de campo en un día de calor no se sale jamás sin coger algo para la cabeza del perchero de la entrada siempre a rebosar de gorras, sombreros de ala ancha y pañuelos de todos los tamaños. Salvo contadas excepciones que no podían esperar, la mayor parte de las tareas se posponían para cuando el tiempo lo permitía porque perder varios días de trabajo por enfermedad era una auténtica desgracia. La máxima valoración de la salud se da no cuando se hace en términos de simple bienestar sino cuando se trata de un asunto de vital supervivencia económica.


----------



## Donnie (16 Oct 2018)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya me has fastidiado, ayn, pensaba que tenía la combinación perfecta.
> 
> - 1 hora bici estática diaria (ni humo de coches ni riesgo accidentes, ni lesiones).
> - Estiramientos y fuerza en el suelo (planchas, triceps, abdominales).
> ...



¿Para qué sirve estar una hora dándole a la bici?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Oct 2018)

Tip: Joe Weider Killed My Gains | T Nation

The Dark Side of Fitness | T Nation



> You're not going to keep those gains. Christian Thibaudeau once brilliantly called the steroid-derived body a *"rented physique."*



Honest Advice About Steroids | T Nation

The Absolute Worst Fitness Trend | T Nation



> Julen Ramírez: “La única opción que te dan es doparte”
> 
> Los culturistas asumen que el uso de anabolizantes o esteroides está generalizado en las principales competiciones de la ifbb, en las que hasta ahora no se habían realizado controles antidopaje
> 
> Julen Ramírez:


----------



## magic (17 Oct 2018)

Hilo patrocinado por


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2018)

terro6666 dijo:


> los casos de muerte en deportista aunque escandalosos son anecdoticos en España deben haber varios millones de personas que practican deporte asiduamente y el porcentaje de muerte es menor que el de denuncias falsas, las muertes suelen estar asociadas a defectos cardiacos no diagnósticados, todos los datos indican que el deporte alargan la esperanza de vida.



Le he puesto datos en el post 1 que demuestran que el deporte EN EXCESO (>5h/semana) ACORTA la vida.

Los massmierda no informan cuando un deportista anónimo muere de infarto.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 18:05 ----------

Joe Weider merece su jilo:

Joe Weider: Bodybuilding Patriarch


----------



## el mensa (18 Oct 2018)

El deporte es salud y diversión. Todo lo que sea profesionalizarlo o llevarlo a extremos insanos son otras cosas: Trabajo y obsesiones. 

A mi no me veréis hacer deporte por encima de mis posibilidades físicas. Si tengo algún problema de articulaciones (lo que más me preocupa) paro, descanso algunos días y en paz. Y por supuesto nada de medias maratones, maratones completos, carreras por el monte ni animaladas de esas.


----------



## ikifenix (18 Oct 2018)

Falango dijo:


> No sé, no mucho.
> 
> No estoy metido en el mundillo, soy joven pero nunca he sido deportista más allá de ir un par de años al gimnasio o a correr en plan aficionado.
> 
> ...



Con una barra larga, mancuernas, pesas y un banco (que a todos se les ha olvidado, supongo que hacen press banca tumbados en el suelo o algo), con que se pueda modificar la inclinación y tenga para enganchar las piernas, va bien.

Pesas yo tengo:
4 de 10kg
4 de 5kg 
4 de 2.5kg
Como consejo, yo compraría 6 de 5kg en lugar de 4 si no quieres estar quitando y poniendo de las mancuernas a la barra y de la barra a las mancuernas cada 2x3.

Muchos flipados del foro dirán que es poco peso, pero es suficiente para verte bien, que muchos parece que aspiran a ser The Rock o Terry Crews.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2018)

El running parece afectar bastante al caletre:







Campaña PSOE de "acoso" machista a "runners". Atleta vasca denuncia a la policía que los hombres la acosan


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2018)

Nasser El Sonbaty: 95% Bodybuilders used Synthol - YouTube

Bestial...yo pensaba que el Synthol era algo marginal.


----------



## Cremilo (19 Oct 2018)

ikifenix dijo:


> Con una barra larga, mancuernas, pesas y un banco (que a todos se les ha olvidado, supongo que hacen press banca tumbados en el suelo o algo), con que se pueda modificar la inclinación y tenga para enganchar las piernas, va bien.



También faltan los soportes regulables para la barra o un rack/jaula... Que para hacer un press militar puedes subirla con un clean & jerk, pero para un press banca o una sentadilla pesada es más complicado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2018)

> o una sentadilla pesada es más complicado



He hecho sentadilla en casa con toalla en la nuca y es DISPARATADO.

Es mejor abonarse a un Gym y usar máquinas antes de hacer esa chapuza doméstica.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Oct 2018)

Maratón público para Lemmings:

Bilbao vuelve a darlo todo en la calle. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## Perro_Sanchez (21 Oct 2018)

Pues yo practico de esos con mayor o menor frecuencia, el ciclismo de carretera, la apnea en mar abierto (sin pescar, sólo hacer profundidad y tiempo de inmersión) y el montañismo (también en versión invernal con crampones). 
Mi vida sería una mierda si le quitas esos deportes. Preferiría que se acabara si no pudiese practicarlos.


----------



## wanamaker (21 Oct 2018)

Las sentadillas deben ser frontales, ya sea en casa o en el gimnasio.
El unico motivo de que se hacen con barra en nuca es porque es la forma de hacer el levantamiento mas pesado posible.
Pero si ese no es tu objetivo, es estupido hacerlo asi. En casa y solo, es suicida, pero en el gimnasio tampoco tiene sentido. 

Otra de las cosas que no se cuentan es que el press banca no debe ser con la barra tocando el pecho. Hacerlo asi es un destructor del manguito rotador. Debe quedar a un palmo del pecho en la bajada.
O a lo que quede, pero el biceps no debe bajar de estar paralelo al tronco.


----------



## Esflinter (21 Oct 2018)

wanamaker dijo:


> Las sentadillas deben ser frontales, ya sea en casa o en el gimnasio.
> El unico motivo de que se hacen con barra en nuca es porque es la forma de hacer el levantamiento mas pesado posible.
> Pero si ese no es tu objetivo, es estupido hacerlo asi. En casa y solo, es suicida, pero en el gimnasio tampoco tiene sentido.
> 
> ...



El bíceps paralelo al tronco si, cuñao


----------



## wanamaker (21 Oct 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> El bíceps paralelo al tronco si, cuñao



Por supuesto. Si se queda a 45 grados del tronco, que es como queda a la mayoria de la genet cuando la barra esta pegada al pecho, estas haciendo una burrada de presion en el hombro, en el manguito rotador.

Cualquiera lo puede comprobar. Tu, como has demostrado continuamente en el foro, eres idiota, no creo que sepas ni de lo que hablo.


----------



## Clin Isbu (21 Oct 2018)

A ver...entrenar fuerza (1-5 RM) en casa es muy complicado,
los tres grandes necesitan muchos kilos, espacio y movidas,

Sentadilla, una jaula decente,
Press banca, un banco y soportes decentes,
Peso muerto, un porrón de kilos, en nada estás levantando 100 kg fácilmente, sin contar que tienes que proteger el suelo para el impacto, no creas que se sueltan 200 kg suavemente,

en casa se tienen un par de mancuernas pesadas y con eso te buscas la vida,
peso muerto a una pierna y desplantes con mancuernas pesadas no es tontería, y si vas sobrado pues pre-agotas antes, (unas laterales antes del press militar por ejemplo),

joder, que aquí seguro hay gente que ha entrenado con pesas de cemento ::


----------



## wanamaker (21 Oct 2018)

Andrinua dijo:


> A ver...entrenar fuerza (1-5 RM) en casa es muy complicado,
> los tres grandes necesitan muchos kilos, espacio y movidas,
> 
> Sentadilla, una jaula decente,
> ...



Es que en lo de fuerza con 1-3 repeticiones y lo del RM, es otra especie de mito. Igual que cuando se dice que hipertrofia es de 8-12 repeticiones, asi sin mas.

Si tu estas entrenando fuerza para competir, que suele ser a una repeticion al peso maximo, pues lo normal es que tu entrenamiento sea a muy pocas repeticiones y al pexo maximo.
Pero la inmensa mayoria no va a competir en nada. Y pueden entrenar fuerza haciendo 5-10 repeticiones, o mas, sin ningun problema. Porque lo unico relevante es la progresion de pesos, que al siguiente entrenamiento levantes mas peso. Si cada entrenamineto levantas mas, has conseguido mas fuerza.

Tambien es un error decir 10 repeticiones = hipertrofia.
Se señala como 8-12 las reps para hipertrofia si se hacen al modo de hipertrofia, es decir, que tardes en hacer esas reps unos 45 segundos.
Si se hacen 10 reps en 20 segundos, no estas haciendo hipertrofia como tal, por mas que se diga 10 reps = hipertrofia.

PD: Si alguien va a un gimnasio, y le dice al monitor que quiere entrenar fuerza pero solo para estar mas fuerte, sin ninguna intencion de competir, y el monitor le pone entrenamientos con pesos maximos a 1-3 reps, es para dar de hostias a ese monitor.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Oct 2018)

wanamaker dijo:


> *Las sentadillas deben ser frontales, ya sea en casa o en el gimnasio.
> El unico motivo de que se hacen con barra en nuca es porque es la forma de hacer el levantamiento mas pesado posible.
> Pero si ese no es tu objetivo, es estupido hacerlo asi. En casa y solo, es suicida, pero en el gimnasio tampoco tiene sentido.
> 
> ...



La sentadilla frontal como base no es recomendable porque no ejercita lo suficiente la zona de las caderas y los glúteos, desequilibrios en esa zona es muy mal asunto.

El mejor sustituto de la Sentadilla tradicional es la Sentadilla Zercher que se puede hacer perfectamente en tu casa solo. La Zercher trabaja incluso mejor que la tradicional zonas como los glúteos y el femoral comprimiendo menos la columna vertebral. En su contra que hay que acostumbrarse a mantener el peso encima de los brazos. Una vez acostumbrado se puede manejar el 70-80% aproximadamente del peso que manejarías en una sentadilla tradicional y si tienes algún problema sueltas las barra al suelo y ya está. Además funciona bien en bajas repeticiones para ganar fuerza (1-5 repeticiones) la frontal funciona mejor en un rango de 6 a 12.

El Press de Banca hay que hacerlo en movimiento completo hasta el pecho. La causa de que se lesionen los rotadores no es bajar completamente sino no saber hacer la retracción escapular junto a separar demasiado los codos del cuerpo con pesos muy elevados. Resultado, haces que los hombros hagan la mayor parte del trabajo y poco a poco adiós rotadores.

Pegando más los codos al cuerpo y con la retracción escapular, entre otras cosas haces que el tríceps se implique más en el movimiento y ayude al pecho y los hombros en el movimiento. 

Otro fallo es hacer un agarre demasiado ancho que unido a los codos muy abiertos es mortal para los rotadores.

Y por último otro fallo más es bajar la barra practicamente al cuello lo que te obliga a abrir los codos y echar todo el peso sobre los hombros y rotadores. La barra debe de ir al pectoral inferior (pezones o ligeramente más arriba) y la barra no debe de subir recta sino hacia arriba y hacia atrás, en el descenso debe de ir hacia abajo y hacia delante.

Así pocos problemas da el press de banca.

Con el estilo que dices tú poco a poco vas acortando el movimiento de los músuclos con los problemas que eso puede acarrear a largo plazo. Eso es bueno si eres culturista y buscas la mayor cantidad de músculo con técnias como tensión constante, repeticiones parciales, etc etc pero si eres un simple aficionado lo mejor en los básicos es hacer el recorrido completo. Después cuando ya tienes más experiencia podrías combinar ambos estilos (básicos movimiento completo y aislamiento tensión continua, parciales, etc etc)

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2018 at 16:10 ----------




wanamaker dijo:


> *Es que en lo de fuerza con 1-3 repeticiones y lo del RM, es otra especie de mito. Igual que cuando se dice que hipertrofia es de 8-12 repeticiones, asi sin mas.
> 
> Si tu estas entrenando fuerza para competir, que suele ser a una repeticion al peso maximo, pues lo normal es que tu entrenamiento sea a muy pocas repeticiones y al pexo maximo.
> Pero la inmensa mayoria no va a competir en nada. Y pueden entrenar fuerza haciendo 5-10 repeticiones, o mas, sin ningun problema. Porque lo unico relevante es la progresion de pesos, que al siguiente entrenamiento levantes mas peso. Si cada entrenamineto levantas mas, has conseguido mas fuerza.
> ...



Eso no es así.

Repeticiones Bajas más Fuerza y Coordinación Neuromuscular que Hipertrofia.
Repeticiones Moderadas más Hipertrofia que Fuerza y Coordinación.
Repeticiones Altas más Resistencia que Hipertrofia y Poca Fuerza y Coordinación Muscular.

El rango más efectivo de repeticiones para alguien que no tiene interés en competir en nada es de 4-6 repeticiones en los ejercicios multiarticulares (sentadilla, press banca, peso muerto, cargadas, press militar, remo pesado) y de 6-10 en los demás ejercicios (sentadilla frontal, curl barra, fondos paralelas, floor, etc etc)

Después una vez que has ganado fuerza y también musculación puedes tal vez dedicar algún día a ejercicios aislamiento a un rango mayor de repeticiones (10-20) a ejercicios de aislamiento (patadas tríceps, poleas, aperturas, curl concentrado, zancadas, etc etc)

Tiene poco sentido hacer pesos muertos a 12-20 repeticiones y también tiene poco sentido hacer patadas de tríceps a 1-6 repeticiones.

Después están los desequilibrios musculares, si trabajas siempre en rangos de más de 10 repeticiones ganarás más hipertrofia que fuerza en el músculo, cosa que no es muy recomendable. Si trabajas siempre en rangos de 3 repeticiones o menos ganarás más fuerza que músculo, cosa que tampoco es demasiado recomendable ya que ganarás fuerza muy rapidamente pero no en los tendones y ligamentos que se fortalecen más lento, con el consiguiente peligro.

Así que lo suyo si no estás especializado en nada es ir ganando tanto fuerza, como coordinación muscular como hipertrofia simultaneamente y eso como mejor se consigue es con rangos entre 4-6 repeticiones cuando eres totalmente principiante y después con más experiencia subir el rango con ejercicios de aislamientos hasta unas 15-20 repeticiones.

Aislar un músculo cuando eres principiante y no tiene ningún sentido y lo único que se consigue es fatigar el sistema de recuperación (aunque mucha gente crea lo contrario los ejercicios de aislamiento fatigan más un músculo que los multiarticulares) resultado, lo que suele suceder en la mayoría de los gimnasios que te ponen una tabla de ejercicios todos a 10 repeticiones o así, que siempre los ves igual y sin tener ningún progreso.

Saludos.


----------



## wanamaker (21 Oct 2018)

Al parecer, si dices tres veces retraccion escapular en frente de un espejo, aparece una rubia tetona y te come la polla.

Cualquiera puede hacer este ejercicio practico en casa.
Coge un palo largo y ponte de pie. Pon ese palo pegado al pecho, en la misma postura que lo tendrias cuando bajas al pecho en press banca. 
Estas en una postura natural?, notas que tus hombros este en una postura correcta?, te pondrias en esa posicion si tuviese que empujar algo? (el press banca no deja de ser la simulacion de un empuje)
Bien, ahora relajate y deja que tu posicion vaya a la que seria de un empuje natural. Veras que hasta "vas solo", sin intencion, a esa posicion.
Ese es el punto donde hay que llevar la barra al bajar, que seria la posicion inicial de empuje.

La retraccion escapular que los gurus sueltan ahora para todo, no es la panacea.
Es fundamental en el remo, por ejemplo, pero en el press banca de poco vale.
Lo de que se acortan los musculos es como lo de "los movimientos tienen que tener su recorrido completo", es otra forma de decir que esto es asi porque si. Sin ninguna base.

La sentadilla esa que dices es frontal.

Estoy de acuerdo en que no tiene mucho sentido hacer ejercicios de aislamiento si eres principiente. Ni siquiera si tienes cierto recorrido tiene mucho sentido.
Lo que digo es que hacer de 4 a 6 o de 6 a 10, en press banca por ejemplo, tiene menos importancia de la que dicen. Lo importante es la progresion.
Si haces 4 con 100 y a las 4 semanas haces 4 con 105, y otro hace 10 con 80 y a las 4 semanas hace 10 con 100, quien ha ganado mas fuerza?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2018)

> y quien dice hacer pesas dice también consumir anabolizantes



Culturismo: Cuando los raros eran los demás | Deportes | EL PAÍS


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Oct 2018)

Los fraudes del bodybuilding dan para hilo:



> Atlas used weights to build up his tremendous body, but never gave credit to the exercise equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joe Weider de fantasía:













Joe Weider real (izquierda)









> Steroids have ruined bodybuilding, and not only for men. If I ever competed in the women’s division today in my best shape, I wouldn’t even place. They would make me look like a beginner. That is how advanced they are – like men
> 
> [ Q ] In light of what you have just said, what are your thoughts on the current state of bodybuilding?
> 
> I don’t follow it like I used to, but when I see these people I don’t believe what they look like. They make Sergio Oliva and Arnold look like beginners. They all seem to look the same. Probably using the same bottle of steroids.



1990 fue el único año en el que se testaron por dopaja a los competidores del Mr. Olympia:

Vince McMahon VS Joe Weider - YouTube

Es el año en el cual los esteroides se ilegalizaron en los USA.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (23 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los fraudes del bodybuilding dan para hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Y ya no se volvió a realizar ningun control más ante ls perdida de calidad estética de ese año.....


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Oct 2018)

Exacto...

The first and only Drug-Tested Mr. Olympia contest - YouTube


----------



## otroyomismo (24 Oct 2018)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pues para mi lo estas haciendo mal.
> 
> Primero decir que lo de las series piramidales, lo de cada vez mas peso, es otro de los cosas generalizadas en la musculacion que carecen de logica.
> Lo normal es empezar con el maximo peso posible e ir bajando.
> ...



Interesante asunto el de numero de repeticiones, series, tiempos de descanso, etc, etc. Nunca me ha quedado demasiado claro sobre que tipo de planificacion elegir segun los objetivos a conseguir.

¿Hay algun hilo al respecto perdido por el foro donde se haya debatido sobre estas cuestiones?

---------- Post added 24-oct-2018 at 09:58 ----------




Satori dijo:


> tengo más de 50 tacos, mido 1,91 y tengo tendencia a engordar.
> 
> Los motivos principales por los que hago deporte son retrasar el envejecimiento (tengo amigos de mi edad que parecen mis padres), mantenerme en forma y en el peso -aunque para esto último lo fundamental es el control de la comida-, y.....tener buenas erecciones. Si no hago deporte, tanto el número como la calidad de éstas disminuye bastante. Hablando con gente de mi edad y mayores también éste parece ser un factor principal, aparte de la sensación de bienestar tras hacer ejercicio físico.
> 
> ...



¿Titulo del libro?

---------- Post added 24-oct-2018 at 09:58 ----------




panizal dijo:


> A todos los que he conocido con 90 y más años, todos, de jóvenes curraban como cabrones en el campo y de viejos, en el huerto, cavando y arrancando malas hierbas como si no hubiera un mañana. ¡A ver si aprendéis nenázas!.



Desgraciadamente no veo a mucha gente en mi entorno con la capacidad de disponer de un huerto


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Oct 2018)

Weider's "Anabolic Mega Packs" - Buscar con Google

bruce lee steroids - Buscar con Google



> Weider quickly learned to play the game by two sides



Supplements vs Steroids | JuicedMuscle.com

weider bogus - Buscar con Google



















Old School Fitness Advertisements

Old School Fitness Advertisements



















http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=122215.0



> Weider Nutritional International is the dominant player in the sports-supplement marketplace, with reported annual sales of $350 million [1]. It publishes seven magazines, sells bodybuilding equipment, broadcasts "Muscle Magazine" on ESPN, and sponsors many athletic and aerobic events throughout the year. The magazines are Muscle & Fitness, Shape, Flex, Living Fit, Prime Health & Fitness, Men's Fitness., and Senior Golfer. The supplements include Anabolic Mega-Pak, Dynamic Life Essence, Dynamic Super Stress-End, Dynamic Power Source, Dynamic Driving Force, Dynamic Fat Burners, Dynamic Liver Concentrate Energizer, Dynamic Sustained Endurance, Dynamic Recupe, Dynamic Body Shaper, and Dynamic Muscle Builder. None of these products appears capable of doing what its name suggests, and none contains any nutrients not readily obtainable from a balanced diet.
> 
> Weider, too, had several brushes with the law. In five cases between 1972 and 1975, U.S. Postal Service Administrative Law Judges concluded that he and/or his companies had made false representations for a self-defense system and various products claimed to produce rrapid weight-loss, rapid weight gain, or body shaping [2-6]. In 1984, the FTC charged that ads for Anabolic Mega-Pak (containing amino acids, minerals, vitamins, and herbs) and Dynamic Life Essence (an amino acid product) had been misleading. The FTC complaint was settled in 1985 when Weider and the company agreed not to falsely claim that these products can help build muscles or are effective substitutes for anabolic steroids. They also agreed to pay a minimum of $400,000 in refunds or (if refunds did not reach this figure) to fund research on the relationship of nutrition to muscle development. Although the forbidden claims no longer appear in Weider ads, similar messages appear in articles in the magazines and are implied by endorsements and pictures of muscular athletes as well as by names of the products themselves. False and misleading claims also appeared in a series of 18 booklets published in 1990 by Weider Health & Fitness and marketed through GNC stores. In 2000, Weider Nutritional International settled another FTC complaint involving false claims made for to alleged weight-loss products. The settlement agreement called for pay $400,000 to the FTC for consumer and a ban on making any unsubstantiated claims for any food, drug, dietary supplement, or program [7].
> The Marketplace Expands
> ...



http://www.quackwatch.org/~quack/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/ergo.html

http://www.quackwatch.org/~quack/02ConsumerProtection/FTCActions/weider.html

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vry3ze9gZLc

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ-2MHGX5Wk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Oct 2018)

¿Otro hilo de musculocas?


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2018)

El calvario de Ronnie Coleman: "no sé si podré volver a andar sin ayuda" - AS.com


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Oct 2018)

Weider MINTIENDO a calzón quitado anunciando que los esteroides son malísimos y que -¡por supuesto!- sus culturistas no los usan, y que tiene desarrollados "sustitutos de los esteroides" sin sus efectos secundarios.

Este es el "padre del culturismo".


----------



## qbit (26 Oct 2018)

Mmmm, Joe Weider. Ese apellido me suena a judío. ¿Lo será? Pues sí:

400 Bad Request

"co-founded the International Federation of BodyBuilders (IFBB) alongside his brother Ben Weider. He was also the creator of the Mr. Olympia, the Ms. Olympia and the Masters Olympia bodybuilding contests. He was the publisher of several bodybuilding and fitness-related magazines, most notably Muscle & Fitness, Flex, Men's Fitness and Shape, and the manufacturer of a line of fitness equipment and fitness supplements."

O sea, que esta aberración de la musculación (no culturismo, que esto no tiene nada que ver con la cultura) ha sido promocionado por judíos con revistas y concursos, y por supuesto, como denuncié en su día, con el cine (Schwarzenegger protagonizando pelis). Musculación también para mujeres (Ms. Olympia).

Me recuerda algo que leí hace tiempo de un rabino diciendo que los goyim son inferiores porque pierden el tiempo compitiendo en deportes mientras que ellos se dedican a actividades intelectuales.


----------



## CobraSensei (26 Oct 2018)

yo no hago crossfit pq me parece caro para lo que es...

Mi rutina despues de 5 años

muay thai: 3 dias a la semana, en un gym de profesionales... duro como cualquier clase de crossfit. no hago sparring por el tema del curro.

martes jueves sabado y domingo. 45 min de cardio... 10 de bici, 25 de correr con cuestas cambios de ritmo, 10 de maquina de escaleras

un ejercicio de press, uno de remo, uno de hombro un dia, otro dia domindas mas dips, rutina de piernas otro....


----------



## Hamazo (27 Oct 2018)

@wanamaker te veo bastante puesto en el tema. Llevo un mes por vacaciones sin entrenar. Regreso a primeros de mes de noviembre.

Me he pegado años y años entrenando con pesas y haciendo deporte en general.

Actualmente estoy en el 82 kilos, mido 1,84 cm y de grasa un 15% . ¿ algún consejo para una rutina combinada con natación? 

Me vendría bien tu punto de vista respecto a repeticiones busco algo mas de fuerza y definición muscular. Hipertrofia hasta la que llegue de manera natural.

Muchas gracias tío.

Me ha llamado mucho la atención lo que comentas.


----------



## wanamaker (27 Oct 2018)

Bueno, tampoco es que sea un experto. Lo mio es todo por años de practica y sobre todo, por ser de los que si me dicen que algo es asi, siempre me pregunto por que.

No considero las reps algo tan fundamental y tan estanco como se suele poner. Si haces una serie de 20 reps puede ser cojonuda, o no. Depende mucho mas de la ejecucion y _como te haya sentado_.
Pero no creo que haya que obsesionarse con las reps. Ya ni te cuento con eso de los descansos entre series, que para mi directamente ni es un factor.
No veo nada recomendable entrenar a series de 1 a 3 reps por los peligros que supone, y porque se perfectamente que se mejora la fuerza con series de 5 a 10, incluso mas. 
Las rutinas pueden ser muy variadas, pero yo personalmente hago muy pocos ejecicios. De pecho solo hago press banca, y si acaso algo de polea por hacer abduccion.
Ese dia hago 12 series de press banca con 12 de remo.
En el press empiezo con un calentamiento a 10 reps y 45 segundos, lo que viene a considerarse lo principal para hipertrofia, con el peso que llegues muy justo, y luego subo el peso al maximo que en la siguiente serie me permita hacer 5 a 7 reps. Hago otras 3-4 series con ese peso y voy bajando hasta volver al peso inicial de las 10 reps.
Ese mismo dia hago el remo porque es el antagonista.
Sobre el remo daria para mucho, la mayoria lo hace fatal, porque se ponen mucho peso y el mito de siempre, el recorrido completo.
El recorrido del remo que realmente incide en la espalda, es muy corto. 
Si estiras los brazos y luego subes, sueles hacer de todo menos remo. 
Lo fundamental es hacer la retraccion escapular en el movimiento, no mover mucho peso o hacer el recorrido que supuestamente debe ser.
Recomiendo mucho hacer el remo barra con barra Z.

Tambien recomiendo hacer dorsales con una barra T a un lado como sustitucion del remo mancuerna. Claro, vas al gimnasio, coges la mancuerna mas pesada de todas y te emocionas porque puedes hacer varias reps en remo mancuerna, pero lo estas haciendo mal!!

Para el hombro me gusta mucho la barra T. Este ejercicio:
Single-Arm Linear Jammer | Exercise Videos & Guides | Bodybuilding.com

Respecto a los dos basicos, sentadilla y peso muerto, pues como ya dije la sentadilla frontal. Hacerla con la barra en nuca no me gusta, y la guiada menos (esas maquinas guiadas las descarto).
Con el peso muerto solo decir que ojo. Es cojonudo pero mucho cuidado.
Yo tuve un susto y desde entonces decidi no emocionarme con este ejercicio.

Las dips que ha dicho otro forero, no me gustan nada. Las dominadas si, pero dominadas, no eso que hacen los de crossfit.

Hay tantas cosas que pierdo el hilo. En realidad mi unico consejo es no dar nada por sentado y probar cosas diferentes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2018)

Christian Boeving- Bigger, Stronger, Faster Movie - YouTube

Jojojojo...

Esto es más serio:

TESTOSTERONE & AGEING - Dorian Yates on Steroids - YouTube

Dorian Yates explicando que se quedó sin esperma al dejar los esteroides.

TESTOSTERONE & AGEING - Dorian Yates on Steroids - YouTube


----------



## trebol77 (27 Oct 2018)

Madre mía cuanto tiempo libre


----------



## CobraSensei (28 Oct 2018)

Para cuando un lugar adecuado en el foro para hablar de estas cosas CALOPEZ?? no me seas cuerpo escombro...

Salud y entrenamiento...
Fuera el cuerposcombrismo

Son buenos nombrres


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2018)

trebol77 dijo:


> Madre mía cuanto tiempo libre



Sí, tengo esa suerte.

¿A qué dedicará usted mi tiempo libre que fuese más provechoso que crear este hilo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Oct 2018)

_Explosive training is criminal_

Classic Arthur Jones Seminar 1986 - YouTube

Arthur Jones criticando al CrossFit..antes de que se crease.

Why You Should NOT Do CrossFit | High Intensity Training by Drew Baye

High Intensity 5-Minute Miracle Workout Arthur Jones - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Oct 2018)

Hamazo dijo:


> @wanamaker te veo bastante puesto en el tema. Llevo un mes por vacaciones sin entrenar. Regreso a primeros de mes de noviembre.
> 
> Me he pegado años y años entrenando con pesas y haciendo deporte en general.
> 
> ...



Entre 6 y 12 repeticiones, hasta 20 para pierna.

No más de 2-3 series por ejercicio.

No más de 1 hora de entrenamiento, no más de 3 días/semana.


----------



## mullban (30 Oct 2018)

Todo con moderación, así ha sido siempre. 

El pez fuera del agua - YouTube


Edito: Para el caso sólo hasta minuto 2:10


----------



## wanamaker (30 Oct 2018)

AYN, parece mentira que con lo critico que eres para muchas cosas, cojas como referente a un puto vendehumo como Arthur Jones, culpable de que los gimnasios se convirtiesen en una especie de salas recreativas con tantas putas maquinitas, y que se hizo famoso con una farsa como el experimento Colorado.
Lo de Viator, su milonga de los 32 minutos y sus miles de kilos de musculo ganados en un mes, no se lo puede creer nadie con un minimo de cerebro.

Su modelo de entrenamiento es hoy dia descartado por la gran mayoria por su ineficacia. En realidad, solo fue una forma de vender las maquinitas como las que salen en el video que pones.
Por eso vendio la moto del 3-1-4-1, porque en sus maquinitas no tiene mucha logica hacer movimientos explosivos. Y se hizo rico vendiendo maquinitas del infierno.

Una cosa es la parida del crosfit, y otra cosa descartar cualquier movimiento explosivo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Oct 2018)

> cojas como referente a un puto vendehumo como Arthur Jones, culpable de que los gimnasios se convirtiesen en una especie de salas recreativas con tantas putas maquinitas



Arthur Jones estaba como una regadera, pero era un genio.

Las máquinas de pesas permiten entrenar con infinita más seguridad e intensidad que als pesas libres.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Oct 2018)

wanamaker dijo:


> Su modelo de entrenamiento es hoy dia descartado por la gran mayoria por su ineficacia



Indíqueme por favor un solo gimnasio de pago en el primer mundo que no tenga máquinas.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Oct 2018)

como siempre en burbuja todo son extremismos, las maquinitas del gimnasio son muy útiles para rehabilitación, por ejemplo, o para compensar deficiencias musculares causadas por las razones que sean, que incluye hacer exclusivamente los tres grandes.

Y los tres grandes, para ganar fuerza, son insustituibles y deben ejecutarse de manera explosiva. Si lo haces bien y con un peso que puedas manejar, hay un correcto descanso y suficiente alimentación, nadie tiene porqué lesionarse con ellos.

Son ganas de utilizar sólo una neurona esto de los extremismos.


----------



## wanamaker (31 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Indíqueme por favor un solo gimnasio de pago en el primer mundo que no tenga máquinas.



Me refiero al modelo de 35 minutos, una serie por ejercicio, no decansos, 3-1-4-1, etc. El modelo del timador de viator.

Y que tu, que te has hartado de criticar el bodybuilding, ahora me vengas con las maquinas, que si tienen utilidad es para gente muy avanzada, o muy chutada, como prefieras, es un poco de coña.
Las maquinas convierton todo ejercicio en uno de aislamiento. 

No es cierto que sean mas seguras y permitan mas intensidad.

Que existan maquinas en los gimnasios significa poco. Tambien hay unos gimnasios de los que ahora no me acuerdo el nombre, que si gritas por el esfuerzo te echan.
Y estan llenos de maquinitas.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 14:56 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> como siempre en burbuja todo son extremismos, las maquinitas del gimnasio son muy útiles para rehabilitación, por ejemplo, o para compensar deficiencias musculares causadas por las razones que sean, que incluye hacer exclusivamente los tres grandes.
> 
> Y los tres grandes, para ganar fuerza, son insustituibles y deben ejecutarse de manera explosiva. Si lo haces bien y con un peso que puedas manejar, hay un correcto descanso y suficiente alimentación, nadie tiene porqué lesionarse con ellos.
> 
> Son ganas de utilizar sólo una neurona esto de los extremismos.



Las maquinitas seran bueno para lo que sea.
Pero que se ponga el metodo de un tipo que se hizo millonario vendiendo esas maquinas, como el ideal, no tiene ningun sentido.

Todo tiene su utilidad, pero si vas al gimnasio y el monitor te pone como rutina hacer 10 series con las maquinas que hay en el gimnasio, pues para mi no esta haciendo su trabajo.

PD: Los gimnasios de crossfit no tienen maquinas. Tal vez por eso empezaron a comer la tostada a los otros....


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Nov 2018)

> Los gimnasios de crossfit no tienen maquinas



Ya, pero es que el CrossFit es un engendro de Satanás.


----------



## Cormac (1 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ya, pero es que el CrossFit es un engendro de Satanás.



El CrossFit mal hecho o llevado al extremo (devolver o desvanecimiento)

No obstante el CrossFit es un circuito de toda la vida igual que al correr le llaman ahora running.
Lo malo del crossfit es que hacen que te piquen con otros y al final acabas haciendo.mal el ejercicio.
Hoy he hecho, no crossfit porque al gimnasio que voy no tiene ni espacio ni está por la labor de pagar tasas ni comprarles el material a la marca. 
Le ponen un nombre diferente que no desvelo por no decir mi gimnasio llamando a la clase: xxxxFit y tira millas.
Pero son clases cortas que en principio cumplen los requisitos de entre 20 y no mas de 42 minutos de ejercicio intenso.
Primero hemos hecho dos rondas con seis ejercicios que incluían peso muerto, salto al cajón, flexiones, sentadillas con peso, burpees y dos mas. Iba por tiempo, pitido y te ibas al otro ejercicio. Hasta ahí sin problemas, si tú decides hacer mal el peso muerto o las sentadillas por ir mas rápido tu mismo.
El problema es que luego hemos hecho equipos. Tres contra tres y nos ha puesto un ejercicio diferente de esta vez no con tiempo sino de sumar 60 dominadas entre los tres del equipo, 100 saltos al cajón y 100 flexiones y otras tantas sentadillas. Se cansaba uno y le dejaba paso al otro.
Ahí quieras que no andas mas presionado por no hacer perder al equipo. De hecho alguno casi se come el cajón de la presión.
No lo veo mal ejercicio, de hecho mi idea futura es hacer cuatro o cinco días de fuerza, con la rutina de tren inferior un día y tren superior otro alternando los días, otro día de alta intensidad como ese sucedáneo decrosssfits y otro de salir a correr.
Ningún día estaría incumpliendo la regla de no mas de 42 minutos diarios. 
Si acaso algún día que hiciera rodaje al salir a correr.
Por lo demás ser activo y andar mucho independientemente de que haya hecho ejercicio o no.
Los mas "cuadrados" son sin duda los de la zona de pesas, eso también lo digo. Y los veo haciendo máquinas. Lo que tomen y dejen de tomar ya ni idea, que no les conozco.


----------



## Eyman (1 Nov 2018)

No sé si se ha mencionado, pero leí que el deporte con mayor riesgo de lesión severa, y salía bastante por encima del boxeo, es la hípica. 

Por lo visto cuando el caballo se para de golpe y te caes de cabeza es bastante fácil esnucarse.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Nov 2018)

Mandy Blank, leyenda del fitness, muere a los 42 años.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2018)

hablando de muertes de deportistas de élite, aunque se rumorea que murió en una pelea, era guardaespaldas:







Powerlifter Konstantin Konstantinovs Has Died at Age 40 - BarBend


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (1 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tiene 61 años.
> 
> Stallone a los 62 años...sin CrossFit, por supuesto:



Stallone... algunas de sus frases sobre la testo: "muy importante para una sensación de bienestar cuando uno envejece", "La testosterona es en mi opinión muy importante para una sensación de bienestar cuando uno envejece", "Todos los que tienen más de 40 años deberían investigar esto, porque aumenta la calidad de vida." o "El mejor descubrimiento que hice". Tiene hasta alguna condena por importar testosterona.


----------



## Rain dog (1 Nov 2018)

No he leído el hilo entero, pero sí las primeras páginas, y bastante de acuerdo.

Todos los deportes de resistencia son malos para el cuerpo, sobre todo ejercitados como se hace.

Haced deportes de intensidad, sin hacer el animal para evitar lesiones. Hay que calentar, con más cuidado conforme tengas más años. Y comer bien. No comáis pienso, ni roña.


----------



## George Orwell (1 Nov 2018)

Hombre, como todo en esta vida, supongo que depende del nivel al que lo practiques. La presión con la que se practique, el entrenamiento, etc.

Dudo que por jugar a fútbol 7 con los amiguetes una vez por semana la gente ponga en riesgo su vida...


----------



## Cormac (1 Nov 2018)

Un ex jugador de fútbol de primera división que ha fallecido de un infarto a los 46 años. Recuerdo el día de su debut, estuve en el campo.
Los negros de por si suelen sufrir de problemas cardíacos comparados con el hombre blanco o el asiático.

Fallece el exzaragocista Esquerdinha | Noticias de Real Zaragoza en Heraldo.es


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Nov 2018)

Rain dog dijo:


> No he leído el hilo entero, pero sí las primeras páginas, y bastante de acuerdo.
> 
> Todos los deportes de resistencia son malos para el cuerpo, sobre todo ejercitados como se hace.
> 
> Haced deportes de intensidad, sin hacer el animal para evitar lesiones. Hay que calentar, con más cuidado conforme tengas más años. Y comer bien. No comáis pienso, ni roña.



sobre todo grasa saturada, tocino a asgalla, crudo mejor :: 

Qué pena que tantos futuros centenarios del foro no vayan a poder dar fe de sus buenos resultados con tal dieta de hombres :XX:


----------



## pepeleches (2 Nov 2018)

Me ha gustado siempre el deporte, aunque conforme cumplo años soy demasiado irregular. Y tengo la experiencia de haber hecho deporte de distintas formas, intensidades y frecuencias. 

Mi conclusión es muy parecida a la tuya. Partiendo de la base de que a mi la estética me resbala bastante (nunca he buscado la foto...), veo que hay gente que con la crisis de los 40 le cambia el chip y se mete a maratones, a palizas de bici, a ir todo lso días al gimnasio a recuperar nosequé. Además, curiosamente, gente que nunca ha hecho deporte. 

El resultado es que se enganchan, es como una droga. Y se pasan tres pueblos. A partir de cierta edad hay que tener cuidado, las rodillas sufren, el corazón sufre. Si te pasas, en vez de mejorar te expones a joder algo. 

Hasta hace unos años, era mucho de hacer deporte en plan tranquilo. Nadar, bici, pensando más en el cardio que en otra cosa. Pero por puro aburrimiento (nadar es muy sano...pero un coñazo tremendo) pasé a hacer entrenamientos mucho más cortos y más intensivos. Y fue un éxito.

Parto de la base de que para mi si quieres estar sano lo principal es la alimentación y moverte. Por supuesto, alcohol y tabaco son otra película. 

Pero moverte no tiene que ser hacer entrenamientos extremos, igual con andar a menudo es suficiente. Si eso lo complementas con ejercicios muy breves para fuerza y flexibilidad (la flexibilidad se suele olvidar casi siempre!) estás estupendo. No para la foto, pero te sientes bien. 

Leí en su momento, y me parece lógico, que ha sido la vida para la que estamos programados. Aún tenemos los genes de nuestros antecesores cavernícolas, que diariamente andaban decenas de kilómetros, y que tenían que estar preparados para cortos esfuerzos explosivos, salir corriendo, perseguir una presa, levantar un tronco, enfrentarse a otros homínidos....


----------



## qbit (7 Nov 2018)

pepeleches dijo:


> Aún tenemos los genes de nuestros antecesores cavernícolas, que diariamente andaban *decenas de kilómetros*



No creo que andaran decenas de kilómetros, porque eso es una paliza, y por la ley del mínimo esfuerzo nadie hace eso, y nuestros antepasados no eran seguramente tan gilipollas como la gente de hoy en día a la que le gusta sufrir innecesariamente corriendo por los parques. 

Seguramente pondrían trampas, recolectarían frutas, semillas y tubérculos (antes de empezar a cultivar), y pescarían. Porque vivirían cerca de sitios con agua dulce para poder beber, y de ahí vendrá la parte omnívora, si la hay, del animal humano.


----------



## Cormac (8 Nov 2018)

Desconozco el deporte diario que hacía la chica, pero choca que tan joven y aspecto aparentemente saludable haya tenido un ictus tan joven. No sé si tendrá que ver con el hilo, pero ahí queda. Aunque en la mili conocí a un chico por esa edad que no fumaba, ni se drograba, estaba delgado y no hacía deporte y también sufrió un ictus del que por suerte salió con vida 
Así que a saber.

Fallece Ingrid Sanglas, presidenta y entrenadora del club Roller Art Huesca | Noticias de Deportes en Heraldo.es


----------



## Andrespp (8 Nov 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Los negros de por si suelen sufrir de problemas cardíacos comparados con el hombre blanco o el asiático.



suelen tener presion sanguinea muy alta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Nov 2018)

El hilo que me inspiró:

Running, o La Cabalgata de las Autistas —contra la moda del deporte políticamente correcto


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Dic 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Desconozco el deporte diario que hacía la chica, pero choca que tan joven y aspecto aparentemente saludable haya tenido un ictus tan joven



El deporte y la dieta y los hábitos.

Son 3 cosas las que cuentan.


----------



## 1066 (9 Dic 2018)

Agárrate que están organizando carreras contra el suicido.

Lo de protestar para evitar que maten mujeres ya tiene delito porque es absurdo, pero una carrera para luchar contra el suicido es el colmo de las mamandurrias progres. Lo organiza una asociación de estas de mamandurria y subvenciones donde sólo trabajan mujeres y sólo aceptan mujeres. El Teléfono del Suicidio.¿Por qué sólo son mujeres? Pues... hmmm... porque ellas lo valen. Si fuera una asociación que reconoce rechazar mujeres sería inmediatamente cerrada.

Front Page - I Carrera contra el suicidio


----------



## OYeah (9 Dic 2018)

Yo os recomiendo, y no se cuántas veces lo he dicho ya, el judo. Me estoy planteando volver a ello después de décadas al conocer a un profesor con 60 años, inglés, que se encuentra fisicamente de lujo. Dice que con la edad lo único que hay que hacer es centrarse en saber caer durante el primer año, hacerse un experto, él se dedica a judo para mayores de 40.

Te lo pasas genial tirándote por ahi, haciendo peleítas, y se consigue mucho tono fisico sin llegar con un ojo morado al trabajo. Y por experiencia propia sé que en tres o cuatro años eres capaz de defenderte muy bien de un 80% de la población.


----------



## terro6666 (9 Dic 2018)

Pues sigo sin estar deacuerdo con Any, me realize una prueba de esfuerzo la semana pasada tras dos años de entrenamiento y no solo no tengo ninguna cardiopatia asociada al entreno si no que mi corzazon es más fuerte y saludable que hace dos años, sin embargo en estos dos años he visto morir tres personas más jóvenes que yo de infarto. Solo una practicaba deporte y srle diagnóstico un problema cardiaco post morten.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Dic 2018)

> Pues sigo sin estar deacuerdo con Any, me realize una prueba de esfuerzo la semana pasada...



Usted, n =1 

Los estudios que eh presentado n = DECENAS DE MILES.

¿Comprende usted la diferencia?


----------



## 1066 (9 Dic 2018)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo os recomiendo, y no se cuántas veces lo he dicho ya, el judo. Me estoy planteando volver a ello después de décadas al conocer a un profesor con 60 años, inglés, que se encuentra fisicamente de lujo. Dice que con la edad lo único que hay que hacer es centrarse en saber caer durante el primer año, hacerse un experto, él se dedica a judo para mayores de 40.
> 
> Te lo pasas genial tirándote por ahi, haciendo peleítas, y se consigue mucho tono fisico sin llegar con un ojo morado al trabajo. Y por experiencia propia sé que en tres o cuatro años eres capaz de defenderte muy bien de un 80% de la población.



Y andar revolcandote con calvos y gordos sudorosos todo el día, venga ya.

Defenderte con judo no me hagas reír. Ni con una pistola tú que eres un drogata.


----------



## Rex Getarum (14 Dic 2018)

El cardio crónico es una locura... Inflamatorio y destructivo. Por algo el sistema fomenta el running y la bici, toda esta basura.

Existe una proteína molecular llamada troponina que el propio cuerpo eleva cuando hay un daño cardíaco en la zona del miocardio, pues bien. Los deportes de cardio crónico elevan esta proteína para reflejar que hay un DAÑO IMPORTANTE en el corazón.

Ramon Dekkers, Dani Jarque, Antonio Puerta, por abusar del cardio crónico acabaron muertos de un infarto de miocardio.

El 27 de febrero de 2013, Dekkers murió a la edad de 43 años, al parecer después de sentirse mareado mientras entrenaba en su ciudad natal Breda. *Iba en su bicicleta cuando se desplomó repentinamente*. Unos transeúntes lo socorrieron antes de que los servicios de emergencia llegaran e intentaran reanimarlo, sin éxito.​*Se informó de que un ataque al corazón fue la causa de la muerte.*

Incremento de la troponina cardíaca en maratonistas - Artículos - IntraMed


Algunos estudios;

Sudden Arrhythmic Death During Exercise: A Post-Mortem Genetic Analysis. - PubMed - NCBI

La mitad de las muertes ocurrieron en individuos de 41 a 50 años de edad. *El running fue la actividad de ejercicio más común durante el infarto, representando el 46.15% de los casos.* 

El maratonismo dispara la hipertensión (y por ende el riesgo de accidente cardíaco) -estudio-:

Excessive Exercise Habits in Marathoners as Novel Indicators of Masked Hypertension. - PubMed - NCBI


Lo mejor son sesiones de máxima intensidad en menos de 30 minutos o hasta menos con barras y discos, sprintando o con tu peso corporal. El sistema promueve la basura del cardio crónico, por esto mismo porque te destroza y te pone con un pie en la tumba... Y ya si sigues la pirámide alimenticia que son puro carbohidrato.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Dic 2018)

> El sistema promueve la basura del cardio crónico, por esto mismo porque te destroza y te pone con un pie en la tumba... Y ya si sigues la pirámide alimenticia que son *puro carbohidrato.*



por eso las zonas con poblaciones más longevas del mundo llevan un dieta basada en carbohidratos.

¿no sabes que paleo no significa carbohiratofobia? :XX:

cómo se os ve el plumero de idiotas que tenéis los paleos.

Ahí están los japos centenarios, y los chinos, y los de la isla de icaria, los adventistas etc con dietas basadas en legumbres, arroz, patatas, boniato y viviendo sanos más de 89-90 y 100 años.

Más subnormales y no nacéis.

Apuesto que los que mueren de infarto comían la dieta estándar con un 40% de calorías de las grasas, normal que palmen de un infarto.


----------



## Rex Getarum (14 Dic 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> por eso las zonas con poblaciones más longevas del mundo llevan un dieta basada en carbohidratos.
> 
> ¿no sabes que paleo no significa carbohiratofobia? :XX:
> 
> ...



Tú eres la cyber-policía vegana o qué. A la que uno se mete con las plantitas o los carbs los localizas en todos los hilos... Juas, juas.

Es por el pescado azul y en especial la carne cruda (que también es pescado), vegano perracaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Dic 2018)

Rex Getarum dijo:


> El cardio crónico es una locura... Inflamatorio y destructivo. Por algo el sistema fomenta el running y la bici, toda esta basura.
> 
> Existe una proteína molecular llamada troponina que el propio cuerpo eleva cuando hay un daño cardíaco en la zona del miocardio, pues bien. Los deportes de cardio crónico elevan esta proteína para reflejar que hay un DAÑO IMPORTANTE en el corazón.
> 
> ...



Brutal.

Paso a cabecera. Gracias.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Brutal.
> 
> Paso a cabecera. Gracias.



brutal la ausencia de estudios que separen variables.

Un poco flipadete sí que eres.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Dic 2018)

Hacer MUCHO ejercicio eleva la hormona del estrés estrepitosamente


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (25 Dic 2018)

La mayoría de gente hace ejercicio moderado. Paseos a buena marcha, patinaje por parques sin coches, bailes varios, correr cinco o seis kilómetros y pa casa, gimnasio para mantener un poco y bajar de peso o fortalecer espalda y piernas... 

Los practicantes de ejercicio peligroso son pocos, con la excepción de furgoleros, baloncesto o balonmano (donde veo a diario lesionados desde leves a que se los llevan en ambulancia). El que no tiene sentido común para hacer deporte no lo va a tener para nada. Cualquier cosa que practique la va a llevar al terreno del riesgo. 

No estoy deacuerdo en eso que dices de que la mayoría de los deportistas se pasan tres pueblos. Animar a hacer deporte desde la política y medios de comunicación es de lo poco bueno que hacen.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Ene 2019)

casi todos los que llevan 30 años corriendo estan cascados de la columna


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Ene 2019)

Behobia-San Sebastián: seis fallecidos en los últimos 15 años | El Correo

---------- Post added 14-ene-2019 at 01:30 ----------

Behobia-San Sebastián: seis fallecidos en los últimos 15 años | El Correo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2019)

Sociedad: CANTABRIA.Se desploma MUERTO en terreno de juego FUTBOLISTA amateur 32 años. Lo ESPERABLE de tal deporte antifisiológico


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Ene 2019)

IrvingWashington dijo:


> Me parece que el sedentarismo es una de las principales causas de muerte "prematura".
> 
> *Si todos jugásemos al futbol igual había 2 o 3 muertos al año por infarto* a los 30 y medio millón menos de muertos por infarto a los 50. Después de conocer a mucha gente que echa pachangas y ver su estado físico, mi conclusión es que el Futbol es muy saludable si se practica y muy poco si se es aficcionado a verlo.



La mortalidad por accidente cardíaco por jugar a deportes de equipo con balón es de 1 muerto por cada 67.000 deportistas/año:

Incidence and Etiology of Sudden Cardiac Arrest and Death in High School Athletes in the United States. - PubMed - NCBI

_*The rate of SCD was 1:101,082 AY and of SCA/D 1:67,064 AY. Eighty-eight percent (92) of events occurred in male athletes. The rate of SCA/D in male athletes was 1:44,832 AY and in female athletes 1:237,510 AY (incidence rate ratio, 5.3; 95% CI, 2.9-10.6; P<.001). Men's basketball was the highest risk sport with an SCA/D incidence of 1:37,087 AY followed by men's football at 1:86,494 AY. Men's basketball and football athletes accounted for 57% (39) of deaths*_​
Dejemos la del fútbol en 1/100.000 porque en .ls estadístics incluyen al "fútbol americano" y al baloncesto, que son peores aún.

Si 47 millones de expañoles jugasen al fútbol, habría por lo tanto 47 millones /100.000 = *470 :8: muertos* por jugar al fútbol *al año*, sólo por accidentes cardíacos.

Creo que por muchos datos que presente no acaba de entrarles a ustedes en la cabeza que el fútbol (el europeo) es MUY MALO PARA LA SALUD. la preconcepción de que es "deporte" y de que "el deporte es bueno para la salud" vicia toda su visión sobre esta clase de actividades, que si examinamos los datos NO PROPORCIONAN BENEFICIO DE NINGÚN TIPO.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Ene 2019)

D4sser dijo:


> Aquí estás exagerando mucho Ayn.
> 
> 1 muerte por cada 67.000 es algo que entra dentro de que alguien de esos 67.000 tenga patologías de nacimiento (de hecho muchos más de 1/67k tendrán patologías).
> 
> Esa muerte no se debe al fútbol, sino a que su cuerpo no aguanta determinados esfuerzos. ¿Si no hubiera hecho fútbol se hubiera salvado? Puede ser, pero quizá un día subiendo las escaleras le hubiera dado el patatús.



Pues no señor.

La incidencia de la muerte súbita cardíaca en la población total (deportistas incluidos) es 1 / 180000-250000 al año

_*The current annual incidence of sudden cardiac death in the US is likely to be in the range of 180–250,000 per year*_

Epidemiology of Sudden Cardiac Death: Clinical and Research Implications​
Los deportes de equipo con balón TRIPLICAN ese riesgo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Feb 2019)

Fomentan el catastrófico furbo para "empoderar" a las desavisadas chicas:

Sociedad: Foro Athletic Bilbao. Comentan LADO OSCURO del "éxitazo" fútbol femenino: Posibles irregularidades SEGURIDAD y NORMAS


----------



## Cormac (3 Feb 2019)

Fallece un futbolista del Inter Zaragoza: ingeniero industrial, gran deportista y padre de dos niños pequeños | Heraldo.es

Realmente ha sido al principio del partido pero aquí lo dejo.
39 años.

Muere un futbolista durante un partido en el Parque Deportivo Ebro de Zaragoza | Noticias de Zaragoza en Heraldo.es

Muere un futbolista durante un partido en el Parque Deportivo Ebro de Zaragoza
En los primeros minutos del encuentro de una liga de aficionados, el jugador, de 39 años, se ha empezado a encontrar mal y ha caído tendido en el terreno de juego. Las asistencias no han podido hacer nada por su vida.
Un futbolista de 39 años, Eduardo N. C., ha fallecido este domingo en las instalaciones del Parque Deportivo Ebro (PDE) de Zaragoza cuando disputaba un partido de Segunda Preferente de la Liga Delicias FutZaragoza. El jugador, del equipo Inter Zaragoza, acababa de hacer un saque de banda en los primeros minutos del encuentro que se disputaba contra el River 2008 cuando se ha sentido mal, ha sufrido una pérdida brusca de consciencia y ha acabado tendido en el suelo.

Heraldo.es

SUCESOS EN ZARAGOZA
Muere un futbolista durante un partido en el Parque Deportivo Ebro de Zaragoza
En los primeros minutos del encuentro de una liga de aficionados, el jugador, de 39 años, se ha empezado a encontrar mal y ha caído tendido en el terreno de juego. Las asistencias no han podido hacer nada por su vida.

M. A. C.ZaragozaActualizada 03/02/2019 a las 17:04
6 El furgón de la Hermandad de la Sangre de Cristo ha entrado al terreno de juego para llevarse el cuerpo sin vida del jugador.
El furgón de la Hermandad de la Sangre de Cristo ha entrado al terreno de juego para llevarse el cuerpo sin vida del jugador.Francisco Jiménez
Un futbolista de 39 años, Eduardo N. C., ha fallecido este domingo en las instalaciones del Parque Deportivo Ebro (PDE) de Zaragoza cuando disputaba un partido de Segunda Preferente de la Liga Delicias FutZaragoza. El jugador, del equipo Inter Zaragoza, acababa de hacer un saque de banda en los primeros minutos del encuentro que se disputaba contra el River 2008 cuando se ha sentido mal, ha sufrido una pérdida brusca de consciencia y ha acabado tendido en el suelo.


Los compañeros y rivales se han acercado enseguida a ver qué le pasaba y han visto que no respondía. Esto ha disparado la alarma y ha obligado a llamar rápidamente al 112 para pedir una ambulancia. 

Cuando ha llegado al campo de fútbol la primera uvi móvil del 061, los sanitarios han comprobado que había gente en torno al jugador, al que habían puesto en posición lateral de seguridad. El equipo médico ha iniciado enseguida las maniobras de reanimación cardiopulmonar (RCP), a las que se ha sumado el personal de otra ambulancia de Soporte Vital Básico que ha llegado después.
Desgraciadamente, los esfuerzos por recuperar al jugador han sido infructuosos y este ha fallecido. Los hechos se han producido en el campo 7 del Parque Deportivo Ebro, hasta donde se ha desplazado después la Hermandad de la Sangre de Cristo para llevar el cadáver al Instituto de Medicina Legal de Aragón, donde se le practicará la autopsia para aclarar las causas del fallecimiento.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Feb 2019)

_Cuando corres (por mucho gatorade que te lleves, o isostar), se produce una deshidratacion _

No necesariamente si corres por intervalos breves pero intensos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Feb 2019)

Ex futbolista Carlos 'Kukín' Flores falleció a los 44 años


----------



## ekamali (17 Feb 2019)

¿Alguien sabe si hay algún modo de fortalecer las rodillas, ya sean los ligamentos o incluso la rótula? Lo de las rodillas es una putada por lo que veo, la verdad. Porque alguien puede ser muy musculoso y/o pesado pero tener unas rodillas que no le acompañen.


----------



## Orisos (17 Feb 2019)

Este hilo es ridiculisimo,alarmando por unas poquisimas muertes al año. Os vais a los casos extremos de los vigorexicos.

La medicina todavia no tiene ni puta idea sobre los efectos de correr a largo plazo....asi que vosotros mucho menos.Solo podeis divagar cual palillero en la barra de un bar.

Un estudio señala que correr ultra maratones podría alargar la vida hasta 16 años
Lo que sabemos sobre correr y esperanza de vida

Y por cierto...no soy "runner" ni me gusta,que yo soy de powerlifting y strongman,pero tengo amigos que llegan a hacer 160 km a la semana en el mesociclo de carga y con mas de 40 tacos estan pletoricos de energia.Sin embargo estoy jarto de ver a peña en el gym provocarse cada lesion que lo flipas,sobre todo a los crosfiteros con sus excentricidades de palurdos.

A Hal Koerner o Kupripka se les ve de puta madre y eso que se hacen 200 km a la semana por la montaña.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Feb 2019)

Lo de que no tomaba drogas lo dicen sin reirse...







Victima de los esteroides, uno más:

El mundo del fisioculturismo, consternado por la muerte de Ben Harnett a los 37 años


----------



## HARLEY66 (23 Feb 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Submarinismo:*
> 
> Un deporte en un entorno hostil, incompatible con la vida. Sólo un complejo equipo separa al practicante de la muerte.
> 
> ...



jajajajaja menuda sarta de sandeces ....... 
si echamos mano a la estadística y habida cuenta qiue conduzco motos casi a diario desde que tenía 11 años y que llevo buceando desde hace más de 20, calculo que debería haber muerto ya antes de nacer... 

Si bien es verdad que el barotrauma en los oídos es bastante común en los buceadores inexpertos y las infecciones de oido habituales en personas con predisposición a ello ( yo nunca he sufrido ninguno de los dos ) son accidentes comparables a torcerse un tobillo o romperse el menisco bajando unas escaleras y tan peligrosas para la vida como un estornudo.

Lo de que provoca lesiones en el corazón ya es de descojone máximo.
Un deporte que consiste la mayoría de veces en estar bajo el agua en ingravidez sin mover ninguna parte del cuerpo excepto para dar 10 o 12 aletazos por minuto, tiene el mismo riesgo cardiaco que una sesión de yoga...

En fin..... hilos Ayndrandiano...


----------



## Esflinter (23 Feb 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Submarinismo:*
> 
> Un deporte en un entorno hostil, incompatible con la vida. Sólo un complejo equipo separa al practicante de la muerte.
> 
> ...



No seas nenaza aymarrano, deberias estar suplicando que te maten en lugar de vivir como una vieja hipocondríaca


----------



## Papadelta (23 Feb 2019)

Que amargura vivir así, paranoico por todo


----------



## HARLEY66 (24 Feb 2019)

Papadelta dijo:


> Que amargura vivir así, paranoico por todo



la verdad es que si por un momento piensas que no es un troll es una verdadera angustia vivir de esta manera


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Mar 2019)

El inglés muerto, con el italiano:

Localizados sin vida los cuerpos de los dos alpinistas desaparecidos en el monte Nanga Parbat

DEP.

pero, ¿por qué no se les considera como a los yonkis?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Mar 2019)

Locura fomentada: padre escala 100 veces montaña donde se mataron (no "murieron", se mataron) sus 2 hijos:

Los cien ascensos de un padre bilbaíno al pico en el que murieron sus dos hijos


----------



## TORREVIEJO (12 Mar 2019)

El deporte es de subnormales. Menos footing y más pico y pala


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Mar 2019)

Según qué deporte puede ser mucho mejor que el pico y la pala.

Idem PEOR.


----------



## lappin7 (21 Mar 2019)

¿alguien puede explicar por que los fisiculturistas tienen una cara que refleja mayor edad de la que de verdad tienen?
Yo tengo unos vecinos que se dedican a anabolizarse e ir al gimnasio por horas y todos tienen la cara de abuelos.

Uno de ellos tiene 35 años y su cara parece de 55, como si el rostro resintiera y avisara de los excesos que se le están dando al cuerpo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Mar 2019)

lappin7 dijo:


> ¿alguien puede explicar por que los fisiculturistas tienen una cara que refleja mayor edad de la que de verdad tienen?
> Yo tengo unos vecinos que se dedican a anabolizarse e ir al gimnasio por horas y todos tienen la cara de abuelos.
> 
> Uno de ellos tiene 35 años y su cara parece de 55, como si el rostro resintiera y avisara de los excesos que se le están dando al cuerpo



Se lo explico.

Los anabolizantes aceleran el metabolismo para que el organismo concentre energías en construir nuevos tejidos (body building)

Ese aceleramiento de metabolismo provoca vejez prematura, amén de la calvicie por la testo, la piel enrojecida y 1000 y 1 otros efectos secundarios.

Los culturistas prefieren acelerar su ciclo vital para "vivir mejor" según su particular criterio....pero vivir menos.


----------



## lappin7 (22 Mar 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Se lo explico.
> 
> Los anabolizantes aceleran el metabolismo para que el organismo concentre energías en construir nuevos tejidos (body building)
> 
> ...



Maestro lo respeto y lo admiro mucho, pues es usted muy educado y con cultura.
GRACIAS POR LA RESPUESTA, me queda claro el por qué de la causa

Sigo siempre sus hilos, son de lo que más me interesa del foro


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Mar 2019)

Nuevo caído:

Muere un escalador al precipitarse en el cañón del río Ubagua en Nafarroa. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

DEP


----------



## Bubble Boy (24 Mar 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nuevo caído:
> 
> Muere un escalador al precipitarse en el cañón del río Ubagua en Nafarroa. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia
> 
> DEP



En Madrid dos o tres fallecidos en motos, más el crío de la moto en competición, más el escalador este...


----------



## ratoncitoperez (27 Mar 2019)

ekamali dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si hay algún modo de fortalecer las rodillas, ya sean los ligamentos o incluso la rótula? Lo de las rodillas es una putada por lo que veo, la verdad. Porque alguien puede ser muy musculoso y/o pesado pero tener unas rodillas que no le acompañen.



Los cuadriceps. Hacer sentadillas y también las estaticas, apoyarte en la pared, la columna recta e ir bajando hasta parecer que te sientas en una silla. Al principio no trates de llevar los cuadriceps en horizontal, con el tiempo se consigue, mantener la postura hasta que notes fatiga e ir progresando.


----------



## ekamali (27 Mar 2019)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Los cuadriceps. Hacer sentadillas y también las estaticas, apoyarte en la pared, la columna recta e ir bajando hasta parecer que te sientas en una silla. Al principio no trates de llevar los cuadriceps en horizontal, con el tiempo se consigue, mantener la postura hasta que notes fatiga e ir progresando.



¿Los cuádriceps de qué modo fortalecen a las rodillas?


----------



## ferrys (27 Mar 2019)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Los cuadriceps. Hacer sentadillas y también las estaticas, apoyarte en la pared, la columna recta e ir bajando hasta parecer que te sientas en una silla. Al principio no trates de llevar los cuadriceps en horizontal, con el tiempo se consigue, mantener la postura hasta que notes fatiga e ir progresando.



Una buena manera de descojonarse los cartilagos. La única manera de cuidar las rodillas es la bici. Lo demás es garantía que a partir de los 50 vas a estar jodido. Todo esto que es moda, y es lo que se conocía por pilates de la Jane Fonda, es para jovenes. Y si te arriesgas ya puedes utilizar plantillas o tener una pisada apropiada.
por cierto, en lo que llevamos de semana, 5 esquiadores muertos en España. Un notas al hacer un back flip en una pista roja. Hay que ser tonto joder.

pdt: Colageno y Aceite hialuronico para el cartilago y evitar molestias y bici. Lo demás olvidate.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Mar 2019)

evita el deporte femenino...


----------



## ChuChuQueYoTea (30 Mar 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nuevo caído:
> 
> Muere un escalador al precipitarse en el cañón del río Ubagua en Nafarroa. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia
> 
> DEP



Una pregunta, Ayn, por favor. Va de artes marciales.

Mira: es que a mí me gustan tres tipos distintos de artes marciales. Por favor, no entres a valorar las artes marciales en sí (haz lo que quieras, me refiero a que conozco tu opinión sobre ese tema), sino a lo siguiente: ¿ves bien que haga artes marciales tres días a la semana, uno distinto cada día? Mi idea es empezar ahora (razonablemente joven, pero ya no un veinteañero) y seguir hasta mi jubilación. ¿Cómo lo ves? El problema sobre el que te quería preguntar es el siguiente: es muy difícil destacar o hacerlo a nivel competición (o no nivel competición, pero sí nivel alto: que llegues a ser instructor, vamos) si vas solo un día a la semana a cada uno. Por eso mi idea era hacer dos días de cada uno. Seis días a la semana.

Mi idea es entrenar mucho para llegar a ser instructor, pero el tema es: ¿merece la pena machacarse así para ser instructor de tres artes distintas? ¿es eso posible? Porque además me imagino que habrá que ir a mil eventos, seminarios, torneos, viajar mucho...

Y, como puedo intuir tu respuesta: ¿y cómo ves tomárselo más tranquilo (1 día / semana = 3 días las 3 artes en total), sin el rollo del instructor, solo por hobby? ¿Ves también envejecimiento prematuro o problemas en articulaciones y cartílagos en artes marciales?

Mi idea es que, sea como fuere, siempre es mejor estar haciendo deporte que ante la TV o viendo basura alienante, ¿no?

El mejor hilo de este foro para temas de deportes. Gracias, Ayn, y por extensión todo aquel que quiera aportar algo.


----------



## ChuChuQueYoTea (30 Mar 2019)

ChuChuQueYoTea dijo:


> Una pregunta, Ayn, por favor. Va de artes marciales.
> 
> Mira: es que a mí me gustan tres tipos distintos de artes marciales. Por favor, no entres a valorar las artes marciales en sí (haz lo que quieras, me refiero a que conozco tu opinión sobre ese tema), sino a lo siguiente: ¿ves bien que haga artes marciales tres días a la semana, uno distinto cada día? Mi idea es empezar ahora (razonablemente joven, pero ya no un veinteañero) y seguir hasta mi jubilación. ¿Cómo lo ves? El problema sobre el que te quería preguntar es el siguiente: es muy difícil destacar o hacerlo a nivel competición (o no nivel competición, pero sí nivel alto: que llegues a ser instructor, vamos) si vas solo un día a la semana a cada uno. Por eso mi idea era hacer dos días de cada uno. Seis días a la semana.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Abr 2019)

Los niveles de proteina S100B son iguales tras una sesion de boxeo amateur y una carrera de 25km


----------



## ChuChuQueYoTea (1 Abr 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los niveles de proteina S100B son iguales tras una sesion de boxeo amateur y una carrera de 25km



Ayn, ¿qué me cuentas de lo mío?


----------



## Bloperas (1 Abr 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Se lo explico.
> 
> Los anabolizantes aceleran el metabolismo para que el organismo concentre energías en construir nuevos tejidos (body building)
> 
> ...



Al final, la vela que alumbra el doble... Dura la mitad!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (2 Abr 2019)

Joder, este video lo tiene todo para poner al bueno de Aynrandiano de mala hostia: quads, pseudodeporte sin utilidad alguna, la lacra de la reality TV, etc:


----------



## Viricida (2 Abr 2019)

Cuando hablas de "montañismo" igual deberías decir "alpinismo", yo creo que subir unos pocos montes sencillitos al año en plan "trekking" como se llama ahora (senderismo) no es tan chungo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Abr 2019)

Nunca he llegado a instructor (bueno, de Sempai por días, y punto), no puedo asesorarle sobre lo que no sé. Lo siento.


----------



## Cormac (3 Abr 2019)

ChuChuQueYoTea dijo:


> Una pregunta, Ayn, por favor. Va de artes marciales.
> 
> Mira: es que a mí me gustan tres tipos distintos de artes marciales. Por favor, no entres a valorar las artes marciales en sí (haz lo que quieras, me refiero a que conozco tu opinión sobre ese tema), sino a lo siguiente: ¿ves bien que haga artes marciales tres días a la semana, uno distinto cada día? Mi idea es empezar ahora (razonablemente joven, pero ya no un veinteañero) y seguir hasta mi jubilación. ¿Cómo lo ves? El problema sobre el que te quería preguntar es el siguiente: es muy difícil destacar o hacerlo a nivel competición (o no nivel competición, pero sí nivel alto: que llegues a ser instructor, vamos) si vas solo un día a la semana a cada uno. Por eso mi idea era hacer dos días de cada uno. Seis días a la semana.
> 
> ...



Si escoges Kárate te recomiendo que no hagas el animal.
Hay algunos que le daban puñetazos a las paredes. De mayores tienen los nudillos jodidos.
Por lo demás y mientras nunca compitas al KO, veo bien que practiques lo que te guste a ti.


----------



## tolomeo (3 Abr 2019)

ChuChuQueYoTea dijo:


> Una pregunta, Ayn, por favor. Va de artes marciales.
> 
> Mira: es que a mí me gustan tres tipos distintos de artes marciales. Por favor, no entres a valorar las artes marciales en sí (haz lo que quieras, me refiero a que conozco tu opinión sobre ese tema), sino a lo siguiente: ¿ves bien que haga artes marciales tres días a la semana, uno distinto cada día? Mi idea es empezar ahora (razonablemente joven, pero ya no un veinteañero) y seguir hasta mi jubilación. ¿Cómo lo ves? El problema sobre el que te quería preguntar es el siguiente: es muy difícil destacar o hacerlo a nivel competición (o no nivel competición, pero sí nivel alto: que llegues a ser instructor, vamos) si vas solo un día a la semana a cada uno. Por eso mi idea era hacer dos días de cada uno. Seis días a la semana.
> 
> ...



Quien mucho abarca poco aprieta

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## warren34 (3 Abr 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los niveles de proteina S100B son iguales tras una sesion de boxeo amateur y una carrera de 25km




Has mirado ya sobre el Judo?

Tengo entendido que en contra de lo que parece, el Judo es de los mas peligrosos. Porque las lesiones en este deporte derivadas de malas caidas o de poner mal las rodillas en el forcejeo durante el "randori" pueden ser devastadoras.

Habia un documental de como en Japon al ser obligatorio para chavales habian incluso muerto mas de un centenar en menos de una decada.

Con Judo o Boxeo, son deportes que puedes practicar pero nunca me meteria en combate o competicion. Por ejemplo en boxeo puedes aprender la tecnica y darle golpes al saco, que va muy bien como ejercicio, no hace falta que te vayas a partir la cara con nadie. Lo mismo con el Judo.


Buscare informacion sobre Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, ahora que esta tan de moda y tiene fama de ser menos peligroso que otros, almenos en su faceta de entrenamiento.


----------



## Dexmond (3 Abr 2019)

ChuChuQueYoTea dijo:


> Una pregunta, Ayn, por favor. Va de artes marciales.
> 
> Mira: es que a mí me gustan tres tipos distintos de artes marciales. Por favor, no entres a valorar las artes marciales en sí (haz lo que quieras, me refiero a que conozco tu opinión sobre ese tema), sino a lo siguiente: ¿ves bien que haga artes marciales tres días a la semana, uno distinto cada día? Mi idea es empezar ahora (razonablemente joven, pero ya no un veinteañero) y seguir hasta mi jubilación. ¿Cómo lo ves? El problema sobre el que te quería preguntar es el siguiente: es muy difícil destacar o hacerlo a nivel competición (o no nivel competición, pero sí nivel alto: que llegues a ser instructor, vamos) si vas solo un día a la semana a cada uno. Por eso mi idea era hacer dos días de cada uno. Seis días a la semana.
> 
> ...



yo desde luego, eso que dices lo veo una burrada.

6 días en semana? no piensas currar? ni siquiera descansar?

para llegar a ser profesor en un arte marcial básica se requieren muchos años de experiencia, a ver si piensas que la gente va a pagar a un cinta azul por sus clases.

por no decirte que tu pensamiento de, sin ni siquiera haber empezado a practicar, pensar en ser profesor, me parece de un surrealismo inmenso.

ya por simple curiosidad, a que 3 artes piensas apuntarte?


----------



## Dexmond (3 Abr 2019)

warren34 dijo:


> Has mirado ya sobre el Judo?
> 
> Tengo entendido que en contra de lo que parece, el Judo es de los mas peligrosos. Porque las lesiones en este deporte derivadas de malas caidas o de poner mal las rodillas en el forcejeo durante el "randori" pueden ser devastadoras.
> 
> ...



el bjj, si te lo tomas un poco en serio, las lesiones llegarán y los dolores como consecuencia también.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Abr 2019)

Caído en el frente ciclista. DEP.

Fallece un ciclista de Ondarroa arrollado por una furgoneta en Markina


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (12 Abr 2019)

Ayn, ¿qué opinas de este deporte?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2019)

Mejor que haga 20, a ver si así se derroye aún más rápido:

Pedro Sanchez vacilando que hace 10 km de running


----------



## rayo de luz (20 Abr 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mejor que haga 20, a ver si así se derroye aún más rápido:
> 
> Pedro Sanchez vacilando que hace 10 km de running



Hacía tiempo que no posteabas. ¿O tienes multis?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2019)

He ligado y me absorbe el tiempo (y más cosas)


----------



## rayo de luz (20 Abr 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> He ligado y me absorbe el tiempo (y más cosas)



¿Y qué más cosas? ¿Los multis?


----------



## Nicholas (23 Abr 2019)

El deporte me da las fuerzas y no me imagino mi vida sin ejercicios aunque hace unos dos años era muy difícil nombrarme una persona deportiva


----------



## Cormac (23 Abr 2019)

*El nadador Kenneth To King-él muere durante la temporada de entrenamiento en Estados Unidos*


Kenneth To - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Swimmer Kenneth To King-him dies during US training stint


----------



## Choni poligonera (23 Abr 2019)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Cormac (23 Abr 2019)

El que fué "el hombre más fuerte del mundo " en 2007 falleció a principios de año de un ataque cardiaco a los 41 años. 

Dominic Filiou - Wikipedia


----------



## Cormac (27 Abr 2019)

Muere el ciclista Robbert de Greef al no superar un paro cardiaco

*Muere el ciclista Robbert de Greef al no superar un paro cardiaco*







ALECTO CYCLING TEAM
*El ciclista holandés ha fallecido a los 27 años después de estar varias semanas en coma tras sufrir un paro cardiaco durante la disputa de la Omloop van de Braakman.*
*El mundo del ciclismo está de luto por la muerte de Robbert de Greef.* El ciclista holandés ha fallecido este viernes a los *27 años a causa del paro cardiaco que sufrió* a principios de este mes durante la disputa de la Omloop van de Braakman.

De Greef, que competía en las filas del Alecto Cycling Team, *fue ingresado en un hospital tras el percance y desde entonces ha permanecido en estado de coma inducido* a la espera de que mejorase su estado.
El equipo del corredor lamentó la triste noticia a través de su página web. *"Desafortunadamente tenemos que confirmar con mucha pena que Robbert murió anoche debido a complicaciones después de su paro cardiaco.* ¡Gracias por todo Robbert, nunca te olvidaremos!

La carrera de Robbert de Greef siempre ha estado vinculada a equipos holandeses de categoría continental como el Jo Piels o el Join's De Rijke. En 2018 dio el salto a categoría ProContinental con el Roompot - Nederlandse Loterij, donde compitió una temporada antes de fichar por el Alecto. *Esta temporada fue segundo en la Ronde Van Drenthe sólo superado por su compatriota Pim Litghart, del Direct-Energie.*


----------



## Cormac (27 Abr 2019)

Sabía que podía morir si seguía jugando al fútbol: Siguió su pasión y falleció en pleno partido

*Sabía que podía morir si seguía jugando al fútbol: Siguió su pasión y falleció en pleno partido*
EL FUTBOLISTA PAPY FATY HABÍA SIDO INFORMADO POR LOS MÉDICOS SOBRE SUS PROBLEMAS CARDÍACOS, PERO ELIGIÓ SEGUIR DESEMPEÑÁNDOSE COMO PROFESIONALLa pasión por el *fútbol* ha demostrado, una vez más, que hay quien daría hasta la vida por el* 'deporte rey'*. El diario *Soccer Laduma *publicó una entrevista al futbolista *Papy Faty,*en donde revelaba que los médicos le habían prohibido jugar al fútbol por un problema cardíaco. Días después, el jugador de 28 años*murió en pleno partido.*

El hecho ocurrió en *Suazilandia*, en el duelo entre* Malanti Chiefs* y el *Green Mamba *por la liga local, que tras el acontecimiento fue suspendido. Se habían jugado apenas *15 minutos de partido *cuando el mediocampista se desplomó sobre el césped y perdió la vida antes de ser trasladado a un hospital, según informó la prensa local. (Acusan al entrenador de la selección femenina de fútbol ecuatoriano por acoso sexual a sus jugadoras)
Faty había sido parte del seleccionado de *Burundi* que clasificó este año por primera vez en la historia a la *Copa África,* torneo a nivel naciones más importante del continente. El combinado es tan débil y la federación tiene tan pocos recursos que tuvieron que abrir una página en un sitio de *donaciones*para recibir dinero y así financiar los viajes para participar.





Tras realizar un estudio físico, el entrenador me preguntó cómo estaba. Le aseguré que nunca me había sentido mejor, por lo que me incluyeron en la nómina para el siguiente partido. contra Namibia. *Jugué los 90 minutos, luego volamos directamente hacia Bujumbura (Burundi), *en donde tres días después jugué otros 90 minutos sin sufrir ninguna consecuencia", relató el jugador recordando un episodio ocurrido años atrás cuando jugaba para su selección.
Uno de los equipos en donde jugó*, Real Kings*, le había rescindido el contrato tras conocer el informe médico. Pero al parecer otros clubes decidieron exigirlo, yendo así en contra de las advertencias de los expertos.


----------



## Bifaz23 (27 Abr 2019)

Se están confundiendo las cosas y lleva todo a extremos inhóspitos.

No es sano correr maratones, ni basar tu entreno en salir a trotar todos los días más de media hora, ni un Tour de Francia, o la vida de un futbolista o boxeador profesional, como no lo es meterse todos los días 1 litro de cerveza, comer alimentos procesados o llevar una vida sedentaria.

SÍ ES SANO: moverse, practicar diversos tipos de ejercicios a diario, llevar una rutina de fuerza, realizar alguna que otra tanda de sprints a la semana, practicar deportes de contacto.

Los del segundo grupo, llevando este tipo de vida con una dieta equilibrada, vivirán con una alta calidad de vida hasta los 80 años, sin problemas.

Los primeros? Acostumbran a hacerlo antes con fuertes dolores musculares/articulares/óseos, problemas cardiacos, mayor rango de contraer un cáncer.


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Abr 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> He ligado y me absorbe el tiempo (y más cosas)



No digas absorbe cuando puedes decir CHUPA


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Abr 2019)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Se están confundiendo las cosas y lleva todo a extremos inhóspitos.
> 
> No es sano correr maratones, ni basar tu entreno en salir a trotar todos los días más de media hora, ni un Tour de Francia, o la vida de un futbolista o boxeador profesional, como no lo es meterse todos los días 1 litro de cerveza, comer alimentos procesados o llevar una vida sedentaria.
> 
> ...



Yo trato de ir andando al trabajo todos los días (media hora ida y media hora vuelta), caminar en la pausa del mediodía, caminar algo por la tarde. Son dos horas diarias de caminar y me encuentro de maravilla. Voy al gym 3 veces a la semana a hacer un sencillo circuito de ejercicios.

Bebo cervecitas a menudo pero ahora sólo en fin de semana y con moderación.

Y lo más importante, buscar cosas que te hagan reir, nada de dramas, sólo cachondeo.

Tomar el sol y vitaminas es importante.

Y follar!


----------



## Erasithanatos (27 Abr 2019)

Yo pondría el Strongman/Powerlifting y lo que es peor las dietas que acompañan a éstas. Dietas altísimas en carbohidratos, por lo tanto muy tóxicas e inflamatorias.

Este vídeo es bastante aclarador, menciona que no se que Strongman (no logro entender el nombre), duerme con 2 máquinas para prevenir la apnea del sueño y a riesgo de muerte súbita durante el sueño.

 

El famoso Strongman islandés Hafthor Bjornsonn, pasadísimo a hormona de crecimiento, testosterona y dietas altísimas en carbohidratos sufrió en 2017 una "parálisis facial", la llamada Parálisis facial periférica. Parálisis facial periférica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

 

Otro referente en el mundo del Strongman, "murió" al desgarrarse la aorta abdominal durante un levantamiento de peso muerto, el islandés Jon Pall Sigmarsson: Jón Páll Sigmarsson - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Ted Mosby (27 Abr 2019)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Yo pondría el Strongman/Powerlifting y lo que es peor las dietas que acompañan a éstas. Dietas altísimas en carbohidratos, por lo tanto muy tóxicas e inflamatorias.
> 
> Este vídeo es bastante aclarador, menciona que no se que Strongman (no logro entender el nombre), duerme con 2 máquinas para prevenir la apnea del sueño y a riesgo de muerte súbita durante el sueño.
> 
> ...



Yo es que en vez de intentar levantar un peso, intentaría batir el récord de follarme escorts en un día o algo así


----------



## Rescatador (28 Abr 2019)




----------



## ferrys (28 Abr 2019)

El artículo tiene su lógica, y lo que nos cuenta el que inicia el tema.
Pero tambien tiene muchas lagunas. En la vida de una persona, comemos como bestias y no engordamos, con 25años, pero a los 50 ya no podemos comer ni la mitád. Todo es muy relativo.
Con el deporte igual. Creo que hay que escuchar el cuerpo y cada uno es un mundo. Generelizar no puede ser correcto. Si te pasas 1 min estas jodiendo el cuerpo............pues no sé, no suena muy cientifico.


----------



## jvega (28 Abr 2019)

ratona te quierp


----------



## Gorsar (28 Abr 2019)

Se puede perjudicar la salud practicando el deporte pero haciéndolo mal. Muy a menudo me encuentro con las personas que empiezan a practicar el deporte sin el entrenador y de este modo arruinan su salud


----------



## Cormac (30 Abr 2019)

46 años. 

Muere el español Fernando Civera por un paro cardíaco en la Titan Desert

*Muere el español Fernando Civera por un paro cardíaco en la Titan Desert*

El día había sido extraño en la *Titan Desert*. Llegaban noticias confusas al campamento de Ouzina (Marruecos). El sol era terrorífico a mediodía. Y los corredores llegaban con menos soltura de lo habitual a la meta. "Falta todavía un tercio por completar", contaba un miembro de la organización con cara de preocupación, mientras los coches todoterreno iban y venían, llevando más agua a los avituallamientos, rescatando participantes retirados. "Y está habiendo muchos abandonos". Después, alrededor de las 18:00 horas, sobrevino una espectacular tormenta de arena.
A eso de las 20:20, con todos los ciclistas reunidos en el amplio comedor con forma de gigante jaima para el habitual _briefing_, ya anocheciendo en el desierto, con esa brisa de polvo que todo lo impregna, *Juan Porcar*, CEO de la mítica prueba de _mountain bike_, anunció la terrible notica. La que nunca había tenido que pronunciar en 14 ediciones. Había fallecido un ciclista. "Es un palo enorme, de esos que nunca te esperas en el deporte, por mucho que sepamos que en estas pruebas hay riesgos de este tipo. En 14 años nunca había sucedido nada semejante. Nunca estamos preparados para estas cosas", señaló apesadumbrado.
*Fernando Civera* tenía 46 años, portaba el dorsal 617, participaba en la categoría Master, *era natural de Zaragoza pero vivía en México con su pareja* y trabajaba allí en una empresa española, según se supo después. Tuvo un "fallo cardíaco" en la zona más delicada de los 105 kilómetros de recorrido entre Merzouga y Ouzina, de la segunda de las seis etapas, denominada Maratón porque tiene la particularidad de que los corredores trasportan sus propios enseres (los menos posibles) y no pueden recibir ayuda técnica ni física.
*LA DUREZA DE LA GRAN DUNA*
Civera transitaba por mitad de una gran duna, de la que todos los que iban llegando a Ourzina se quejaban por su dureza. En esos tramos hay que bajarse de la bicicleta y empujar todo lo posible. Y no perderse. El problema añadido fue que, la mayoría de los participantes, tuvieron que atravesar el punto crítico a eso del mediodía, cuando más calentaba el sol del desierto, que en la presente edición está siendo más castigador de lo habitual. La etapa, ganada por el joven Roberto Bou en algo más de tres horas y media, había arrancado a las 9.00 horas de la mañana. Contaba con 105 kilómetros y 731 metros de desnivel. El maillot de líder fue Pau Salvá, aunque todo eso daba igual.
La conmoción fue terrible entre los 'titanes', que quedaron en un silencio de dolor sólo roto por los aplausos. La organización informó de que Fernando, que afrontaba la carrera con un amigo, *fue encontrado, tras recibir la alerta y activarse el protocolo de rescate, en el kilómetro 55* y que los servicios médicos no pudieron hacer nada por salvarle la vida. Su cadáver fue trasladado a Er Rachidia.La jornada de este martes, de vuelta a Merzouga, fue suspendida como homenaje y por respeto.


----------



## Bohemian (30 Abr 2019)

Hice un estudio sobre cuando estuve con un ratio bastante elevado de latidos e intenté bajar los promedios corriendo, pues, me obcequé en ello, pero no, no pude, tuve miedo a morir de un infarto, no me llegaba oxigeno muy bien y lo único que pensaba es que cualquier día me iba a despertar en una caja de pino. Ahora ando una horita al dia aproximadamente, estoy finísimo en modo atlético, hago también flexiones en casa cada dos dias media hora y ya.


----------



## LetalFantasy (30 Abr 2019)

El deporte de ahora son las guerras de antes. Los arcontes se dieron cuenta que mejor que matar al parasitado era irlo chupando poco a poco, por eso lo pusieron de moda.


----------



## LetalFantasy (30 Abr 2019)

Orisos dijo:


> Este hilo es ridiculisimo,alarmando por unas poquisimas muertes al año. Os vais a los casos extremos de los vigorexicos.
> 
> La medicina todavia no tiene ni puta idea sobre los efectos de correr a largo plazo....asi que vosotros mucho menos.Solo podeis divagar cual palillero en la barra de un bar.
> 
> ...



Qué edad tiene? La cara la tiene como el culo, oxidada, mira los surcos de la frente y las arrugas de los ojos que le llegan hasta la mandíbula.


----------



## Cormac (30 Abr 2019)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Qué edad tiene? La cara la tiene como el culo, oxidada, mira los surcos de la frente y las arrugas de los ojos que le llegan hasta la mandíbula.



43 años actualmente. La foto no se si será reciente. 

Hal Koerner - Wikipedia


----------



## Cormac (30 Abr 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> 43 años actualmente. La foto no se si será reciente.
> 
> Hal Koerner - Wikipedia



Este es Kupripka, el que mencionaba el otro forero. 35 años actualmente. 
En la foto ni idea.


----------



## LetalFantasy (30 Abr 2019)

Super envejecidos prematuramente los dos. Además que desprenden una energía rara y "sucia" como de parasitación, no de salud.


----------



## Cormac (30 Abr 2019)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Super envejecidos prematuramente los dos.



El de 43 está bien, el de 35 da pena verlo.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (1 May 2019)

Alma de cántaro. Busca qué es la frecuencia cardiaca e infórmate un poco sobre umbrales de entrenamiento





Pagar un gimnasio para ir a dar vueltas en una rueda es propio de...


----------



## Cormac (1 May 2019)

Muere el triatleta británico de ultra resistencia Chris Stirling a los 37 años - Triatlón Noticias

*Muere el triatleta británico de ultra resistencia Chris Stirling a los 37 años*
Una triste noticia para el mundo del triatlón nos llega desde Inglaterra, donde han confirmado que el triatleta de ultra resistencia y ganador de varias pruebas extremas, *Chris Stirling* ha fallecido.
Algunas de las hazañas que consiguió el británico fue ganar el* Triatlón Wasdale* en 2014, el *Celtman Extreme Scottish Triathlon* en 2017 y el *Canadaman Xtri* en la misma temporada.
En 2018 fue octavo en el* Norseman Xtreme Triathlon* y batió el récord de la carrera en el Triathlon en el norte de Gales.
Su pareja Jo Kilkenny publicaba en redes sociales:
«_Este es el post más difícil que he tenido que escribir. Ayer, Chris Stirling murió de repente.
Era el hombre más amable y gentil, modesto acerca de sus muchos logros y siempre dispuesto a hacer cualquier cosa por la gente. Era una inspiración para todos. Disculpas a los que no hemos logrado contárselo personalmente y que tienen que leerlo aquí, pero tenía tanta gente que lo amaba…
Por favor, permitidme a mí misma, a su familia y amigos un tiempo para procesar esto y llora_r»


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 May 2019)

Iker Casillas, hospitalizado tras sufrir un infarto en un entrenamiento

*Iker Casillas, hospitalizado tras sufrir un infarto en un entrenamiento*

AITOR HERNÁNDEZ
@aitorehm
Lisboa
Actualizado Miércoles, 1 mayo 2019 - 17:14 

Compartir en Facebook
Compartir en Twitter
Enviar por email
El guardameta español, que disputa su cuarta temporada en el Oporto, se encuentra fuera de peligro




Casillas, durante los cuartos de final de la Champions. FERNANDO VELLUDO EFE

Reacciones.  Las redes se vuelcan con Iker Casillas
Iker Casillas ha sufrido un infarto del miocardio mientras se entrenaba con el Oporto, según ha confirmado el propio club luso en un comunicado oficial. Tras ser hospitalizado, se le realizó un cateterismo, y fuentes hospitalarias indican que el jugador *se encuentra fuera de peligro*.
En el comunicado publicado en la web oficial del Oporto, el equipo confirmó el incidente de esta tarde. "Iker casillas sufrió un infarto agudo del miocardio durante la sesión de entrenamiento de este miércoles, realizado en el Centro de Entrenamiento y Formación Deportiva PortoGaia, en Olival. La sesión de trabajo fue interrumpida para que se le prestara atención al portero español, que se encuentra en este momento en el Hospital CUF Porto. Casillas está bien, estable y con el problema cardíaco resuelto".
Una fuente hospitalaria citada por la cadena de televisión 'TVI' señala que Casillas *sufrió una obstrucción vascular que quedó resuelta al colocarle un stent coronario*, un tubo perforado que se inserta en el vaso sanguíneo para prevenir o impedir que la arteria se vuelva a cerrar. Varios medios indican que el jugador ya está consciente.
Varios medios portugueses ya adelantan que el español *no volverá a participar en partidos durante el resto de la temporada*, en la que su equipo todavía opta al título de Liga. A falta de tres jornadas, el Oporto se encuentra a dos puntos del Benfica, actual líder del campeonato.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 May 2019)

Y encima Iker casillas es...portero. 

No parece lo más estresante del mundo, pero ahí lo tienes con su infarto.


----------



## Cormac (3 May 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y encima Iker casillas es...portero.
> 
> No parece lo más estresante del mundo, pero ahí lo tienes con su infarto.



Un entrenamiento de un portero de élite, a lo tonto a lo tonto se debe uno cansar.


----------



## Cormac (7 May 2019)

Ojo con los grandes contrastes de temperatura dentro del cuerpo. Agua fresca bien, pero no muy, muy fría cuando hace mucho calor y acabas de hacer deporte. Es un cambio demasiado brusco y repentino. 

Muere de un infarto por beber agua helada después de hacer ejercicio

*Muere de un infarto por beber agua helada después de hacer ejercicio*

A los pocos minutos comenzó a sentirse mal.
Durante el traslado al hospital, el joven murió.
Un joven de 27 años ha perdido la vida *tras beber agua helada después de hacer deporte*. La causa de la muerte fue un *paro cardíaco fulminante*.
La víctima terminó un partido de fútbol y decidió refrescarse con agua muy fría, lo que *le provocó un infarto, *según informa el medio peruano peru21.
Ludwin Flores Nole, padre de familia y jugador del Club Los Rangers, de Perú, decidió aprovechar el Día del Trabajo para jugar un partido con sus amigos. Su mujer contó que el hombre llegó a casa y decidió hidratarse. Para calmar su sed fue hasta el frigorífico y bebió un vaso de agua helada. A los pocos minutos comenzó a sentirse mal, diciendo que *le dolía el pecho y que le costaba respirar*.

Durante el traslado hacia el hospital, el futbolista se desvaneció y *fue declarado muerto*.
El médico nos dijo que había sufrido una parada cardiorrespiratoria fulminante debido a que tomó *agua demasiado fría*mientras el cuerpo se encontraba caliente", explicó la esposa.
Esto se conoce como corte de digestión y es inusual que se dé por beber agua helada. El fluido, al entrar en contacto con el cuerpo del joven provocó un reflejo cardiovascular de causa nerviosa que llevó a una alteración del ritmo cardíaco.


----------



## Cormac (8 May 2019)

Murió Jerónimo Bello, el jugador del SIC que había sufrido una dura lesión en 2016

El rugby, de luto
*Murió Jerónimo Bello, el jugador del SIC que había sufrido una dura lesión en 2016*
*Tenía 25 años. Se había lesionado durante un scrum y quedó cuadripléjico desde entonces.*






*Jerónimo Bello*, ex jugador de San Isidro Club, murió este martes a los 25 años. El pilar derecho *estaba cuadripléjico desde 2016*, cuando en un partido ante Newman se *derrumbó *el scrum y sufrió el *desplazamiento de las vertebras* cuarta y quinta. Producto de ese accidente, se modificaron algunos aspectos sobre esa situación de juego, con el fin de evitar este tipo de lesiones.
La grave lesión ocurrió en septiembre de 2016, en el enfrentamiento entre San Isidro y Newman. Al minuto 35 de la primera parte, Bello integró el scrum que luego se vino abajo y, como consecuencia, sufrió las *dislocaciones *de dos vertebras en la zona cervical.





El jugador quedó* tendido en el piso* y el segunda línea de Newman Jason Bruchou, al ver que Bello no se movía, le avisó al árbitro Juan Manuel Alemán y éste solicitó la asistencia médica. Después fue intervenido quirúrgicamente en el Hospital Austral y posteriormente permaneció internado en una clínica de Pilar.
*Jerónimo quedó cuadripléjico, con parálisis total de sus miembros.* Su vida dio un giro rotundo, para mal. *Debió someterse a múltiples operaciones, pero siempre estuvo acompañado*: algún familiar o un amigo se quedaba con él, porque se turnaban para que jamás estuviera solo. Según cuentan sus allegados mas cercanos, siempre se lo veía con una sonrisa.





Jerónimo Bello yace tendido en el suelo, gravemente lesionado en su cervical. Tres años después del accidente, falleció.
A partir de la lesión cervical que sufrió Bello, la tercera de un jugador entre 2015 y 2016, la Unión Argentina de Rugby (UAR) introdujo una *serie de cambios en el scrum* en los torneos nacionales, con reglas más estrictas para promover la estabilidad y la velocidad de disponibilidad de la pelota.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 May 2019)

Mikel Erentxun: correr maratones, salud pura...


----------



## Cormac (12 May 2019)

*El luchador 'Silver King' muere durante un espectáculo de lucha libre celebrado en Londres*

El luchador 'Silver King' muere durante un espectáculo de lucha libre celebrado en Londres


----------



## Cormac (14 May 2019)

Julio, el ciclista sin casco que cayó por la barandilla de la 'Senda del Oso': la ruta con muertos y heridos

*Julio, el ciclista sin casco que cayó por la barandilla de la 'Senda del Oso': la ruta con muertos y heridos*
*El ingeniero de 60 años y vecino de Valladolid se cayó desde una altura de siete metros y falleció a causa de un traumatismo craneal. *
Lo que iba a ser un retiro bucólico, un fin de semana tranquilo y en pareja en la naturaleza, acabó convirtiéndose en la peor historia para *Julio Martín*, un vallisoletano de 60 años. El pasado domingo, él y su mujer, Teresa Rodríguez, habían alquilado un par de bicicletas para hacerse la _Senda del Oso_, una de las rutas rurales más célebres de Asturias. A media mañana, Julio se adelantó, llevaba mejor ritmo que Teresa, y a la altura del kilómetro 18 de la autopsia AS-228, *se precipitó siete metros hasta el asfalto de la carretera*. Falleció en el acto, ya que no llevaba casco. Sin embargo, todavía se desconoce el motivo exacto por el que cayó.
La _Senda del Oso_, un recorrido rural que pasa por los municipios asturianos de Proaza, Teverga, Quirós y Santo Adriano -*dentro de la Mancomunidad Valles del Oso*-, es un enclave turístico y casi espiritual para los asturianos: ahí residen sus osos más célebres. Pero el domingo, que era un día de buen tiempo y que había llevado a muchos turistas a recorrer sus caminos, el entorno le jugó a Julio la peor de las suertes.
El Español

EN DIRECTO > *Siga la 4ª etapa del Giro de Italia 2019 entre Orbetello y Frascati*







*Julio, el ciclista sin casco que cayó por la barandilla de la 'Senda del Oso': la ruta con muertos y heridos*
*El ingeniero de 60 años y vecino de Valladolid se cayó desde una altura de siete metros y falleció a causa de un traumatismo craneal. *
14 mayo, 2019 11:20


REPORTAJES
SUCESOS
ASTURIAS
Diego Rodríguez Veiga  @diegoricks
Lo que iba a ser un retiro bucólico, un fin de semana tranquilo y en pareja en la naturaleza, acabó convirtiéndose en la peor historia para *Julio Martín*, un vallisoletano de 60 años. El pasado domingo, él y su mujer, Teresa Rodríguez, habían alquilado un par de bicicletas para hacerse la _Senda del Oso_, una de las rutas rurales más célebres de Asturias. A media mañana, Julio se adelantó, llevaba mejor ritmo que Teresa, y a la altura del kilómetro 18 de la autopsia AS-228, *se precipitó siete metros hasta el asfalto de la carretera*. Falleció en el acto, ya que no llevaba casco. Sin embargo, todavía se desconoce el motivo exacto por el que cayó.
La _Senda del Oso_, un recorrido rural que pasa por los municipios asturianos de Proaza, Teverga, Quirós y Santo Adriano -*dentro de la Mancomunidad Valles del Oso*-, es un enclave turístico y casi espiritual para los asturianos: ahí residen sus osos más célebres. Pero el domingo, que era un día de buen tiempo y que había llevado a muchos turistas a recorrer sus caminos, el entorno le jugó a Julio la peor de las suertes.




Originario de la localidad segoviana de Cuéllar, Julio era en esencia vallisoletano. Ahí había desarrollado gran parte de su vida adulta trabajando como ingeniero y junto a su mujer Teresa, con quien tenía dos hijas, Esther y Ana, ambas veinteañeras. Todos ellos llevaban una vida normal y *Teresa y Julio solían hacer viajes en pareja, especialmente desde que sus hijas se mudaron a Madrid*. El domingo, el plan era coger dos bicicletas de la empresa TeverAstur y hacer esa ruta que congrega a tantos por su belleza natural.






La 'Senda del Oso' es una de las principales rutas de senderismo de Asturias, aunque últimamente muestra un serio deterioro.Turismo Asturias
Todavía se desconoce por qué Julio llegó a caer siete metros. El diario _La Nueva España_ publica que se apoyó en una barandilla que cedió, aunque algunas fuentes locales, entre ellas el alcalde de la localidad de Proaza, donde tuvo lugar el accidente, asegura que en el tramo por el que Julio cayó no había barandilla y la zona estaba cubierta por una cinta. En aquel momento no había testigos. Su mujer Teresa, que iba retrasada en la marcha, pasó de largo y no se encontró a Julio.
*El deterioro de la senda se ha acentuado este año”*
“Nosotros recibimos una llamada a las 12:05 del domingo a través de Atención Ciudadana”, comenta un portavoz de la Guardia Civil de Oviedo en conversación con este diario. “En ese momento *nos dijeron que había ocurrido un accidente de tráfico en el que se había visto involucrado un ciclista*”, añade. En ese momento se trasladó hasta el lugar una patrulla de Tráfico y confirmaron que sí, que era un varón y que se encontraba sin vida, pero en ese momento no encontraron la bicicleta.
El vehículo sobre el que iba Julio se *había quedado enganchado en unos matorrales tras la caída*, por lo que en un primer momento no se veía. Pero lo que las autoridades sí que pudieron confirmar es que la muerte se produjo por un fuerte golpe en la cabeza. Eso dijeron las autoridades judiciales y, después del atestado, el cuerpo de Julio fue llevado hasta el Instituto de Medicina Legal de Oviedo que realizó la autopsia este lunes y confirmó que falleció a causa del fuerte traumatismo craneal.

La Guardia Civil continúa investigando los detalles para esclarecer lo sucedido. Si bien es cierto que Julio no llevaba casco, *es posible que aunque lo hubiera llevado no se hubiera salvado debido a la fuerte caída*.





*Una senda que ya se ha cobrado muertes antes*
La _Senda del Oso_ mide 59 kilómetros y está creada sobre el trazado de un antiguo tren minero, lo que hace que no haya casi desniveles y que sea fácil de caminar e idónea para hacer una ruta en bicicleta. Además, suele congregar a numerosos turistas ya que a mitad de camino se encuentra el recinto vallado en el que reside _Paca_, que junto a su hermana _Tola_, ya fallecida, se convirtieron en el símbolo de la recuperación del oso pardo en España.
Pero tal y como relata el alcalde de Proaza, la senda no está en las mejores condiciones. La muerte de Julio *ha desatado duras críticas de muchos usuarios que conocen la ruta* y que acusan el escaso mantenimiento que sufre la zona. En octubre de 2005, *Gloria de Frutos*, una turista segoviana que estaba haciendo la misma ruta que Julio, corrió la misma suerte que tuvo este domingo el vallisoletano.
Igual de turista que Julio, ese día Gloria estaba paseando con un grupo de amigos por la zona de Peñas Juntas. En un momento de la mañana decidieron parar a hacerse una foto. Sin darse cuenta, Gloria *se posó un momento en una de las barandillas y ésta acabó cediendo*. En este caso sí que hubo testigos y el marido de Gloria, Guillermo, necesitó atención psicológica.






Tras su muerte, se desató un periplo judicial bastante complejo. El Principado de Asturias consideraba que el mantenimiento de la _Senda del Oso_ era responsabilidad de la Mancomunidad, que engloba a los cuatro municipios por los que pasa, mientras que los ayuntamientos de las localidades achacaban la responsabilidad al principado. Todo al mismo tiempo que se intentaba culpar a Gloria por una negligencia. Finalmente, la Mancomunidad, es decir, los cuatro ayuntamientos, *tuvieron que indemnizar a la familia de Gloria un total de 139.750,41*.
La historia de *Juan Manuel Alonso* es similar, aunque por fortuna para él se libró de la muerte. “Fue en 2010 y estaba con mi familia. Ellos no querían ir con la bicicleta por la carretera así que nos hicimos la _Senda del Oso_”, cuenta Juan Manuel en conversación con EL ESPAÑOL. “En un momento, cuando estaba cruzando un puente, vi que tenía una de las botas desabrochadas y me apoyé en una barandilla para atarme. *Cedió, y caí al vacío, en el cauce de un río que estaba seco*”, recuerda.
“Fueron siete metros y me fracturé la pierna derecha. Me estalló la meseta tibial y me la tuvieron que reconstruir con dos placas y 13 tornillos”, añade. “Desde entonces sólo he vuelto una vez. La parte donde yo me caí he visto que sí la habían reparado pero el resto de la senda estaba en un estado de deterioro similar. Está hecha un asco y *si la promocionan como sitio turístico debería estar más cuidado*… no conozco al hombre que ha fallecido pero es una pena, me gustaría darle el pésame a la familia”, apuntala.
"Si finalmente se confirma que Julio murió porque la valla cedió, más vale que tiren las vallas, que en teoría son elementos de seguridad pero que provocaron el accidente de Gloria y el mío", critica Juan Manuel. "Que los tres accidentes hayan sido por apoyarse en las barandillas... *parece que cuesta menos pagar las indemnizaciones por los accidentes que invertir dinero en mantener las vallas*", añade.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (17 May 2019)

Curioso este artículo acerca del alpinismo: Everest (en el que acaba de desaparecer un irlandés) tiene un porcentaje de muertes del 6.5% de la gente que lo sube. El Annapurna 1 Main tiene un 32%, y el Kangchenjunga, de un 20%

*Climbing Mount Everest: A dangerous pursuit - There is a fatality rate of 6.5 per cent of climbers who attempt to summit*
Climbing Mount Everest: A dangerous pursuit


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2019)

Caido del frente montañero en...1990.

¿Resuelto el misterio del español que desapareció en los Andes hace 30 años?


----------



## Erasithanatos (20 May 2019)

Cómo destruir tus discos vertebrales y hacer más rica a la industria, minuto 2:20, toda la presión de una carga máxima 1rmf cayendo sobre toda la columna y la zona lumbar . Mirad que sentadilla hacen estos del Crossfit.


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2019)

Este hombre, el candidato de Ciudadanos por Baiona, acaba de morir con 46 años. Según la noticia se fue a correr por la mañana y luego se fue a trabajar. En el camino le dio un infarto.

Muere Adolfo Valverde, el candidato de Ciudadanos a la alcaldía de Baiona


Y aquí, otra chica, que falleció ayer cuando cenaba con su novio de un infarto.

*El runnig, el pádel y el deporte en general, conmocionados por la muerte de Marina Sevilla*






Una imagen reciente de Marina Sevilla, al que el mundo del deporte recuerda con cariño


----------



## Samael (9 Jun 2019)

Muere un hombre de 62 aÃ±os tras jugar un partido de rugby en Madrid


----------



## Cormac (9 Jun 2019)

Ayer se celebraba un campeonato de salto base en Ronda (Málaga) donde uno de los participantes ha tenido un accidente en su salto. 



Última hora: parte médico. 
Según el informe médico presenta una lesión grave con una fractura abierta que le ha seccionado una arteria que vasculariza el pie, aunque la cirugía ha ido bien y tendrá que permanecer ingresado.


----------



## Von Riné (9 Jun 2019)

Los 2 deportes que practico no entran dentro de la lista de peligrosidad de ayn. Me quedo más tranquilo.


----------



## Cormac (9 Jun 2019)

Un deporte que va al KO, no puede ser muy sano.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jun 2019)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Cómo destruir tus discos vertebrales y hacer más rica a la industria, minuto 2:20, toda la presión de una carga máxima 1rmf cayendo sobre toda la columna y la zona lumbar . Mirad que sentadilla hacen estos del Crossfit.



paso a cabecera.


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Jun 2019)

Me quedo con mis <45min de ejercicio suave diario.


----------



## autsaider (12 Jun 2019)

@AYN RANDiano2

-Yo pensaba que el cardio correcto consiste en que te tiene que costar una chispa hablar mientras te ejercitas.
-Yo pensaba que hay que hacer 30 minutos de cardio al día para mantener la salud vascular y 60 minutos diarios para revertir los problemas que hemos ido acumulando.
-¿Voy muy errado? A ver si va a resultar que me estoy destruyendo creyendo que me hago un favor.


----------



## Cormac (15 Jun 2019)

Tico dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> -Yo pensaba que el cardio correcto consiste en que te tiene que costar una chispa hablar mientras te ejercitas.
> -Yo pensaba que hay que hacer 30 minutos de cardio al día para mantener la salud vascular y 60 minutos diarios para revertir los problemas que hemos ido acumulando.
> -¿Voy muy errado? A ver si va a resultar que me estoy destruyendo creyendo que me hago un favor.



https://www.physiology.org/doi/abs/10.1152/physiol.00027.2018

El tema me interesa. No tengo respuestas claras. 
Mi teoría es: 4 días de trabajo de fuerza, trabajando los distintos grupos musculares. Yo hago un dia pierna, oteo hombros y espalda, otro pecho y abdominales, y otro biceps-triceps (suoerserires), un día de HItt, tipo CrossFit y otro de salir a correr. Un día de descanso. 
Actividad física como ir andando a todos sitios, subir escaleras en vez de ascensor y demás, cuanto más mejor. 
Ni idea si estoy equivocado y debería meter más alta intensidad o más correr o más días de descanso, pero de momento es lo que hago siempre que las circunstancias lo permitan, que la mayoría de las veces no sucede.


----------



## Jain (15 Jun 2019)

Yo soy partidario de ejercicio intenso durante períodos cortos de tiempo, por ejemplo correr un par de kilometros al máximo y volver tranquilamente a casa, eso me sienta mucho mejor que hacer tiradas largas a ritmos lentos, lo mismo para entrenamientos de fuerza. Aunque hay teorías para todos los gustos, por ejemplo para correr hay gente que defiende hacerlo a ritmos muy bajos y tiradas largas, lo que si que parece bastante malo es ir de forma sostenida a un ritmo medio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Jun 2019)

Los deportistas llenan las necrológicas de los diarios


----------



## Usersiter (22 Jun 2019)

Los efectos de un Ironman en el cuerpo humano

De imprescindible lectura.


----------



## autsaider (28 Jun 2019)

Pregunta a @AYN RANDiano2 :

¿Y qué hay de los suplementos? ¿Tenemos que tomar creatina, proteina en polvo, bcas y todo lo demás?


----------



## Cormac (1 Jul 2019)

*Mueren padre e hijo. 43 y 17 años. *

Mueren padre e hijo cuando practicaban barranquismo en Órgiva (Granada)







El Ayuntamiento de Órgiva (Granada) ha mostrado sus condolencias por el fallecimiento este pasado viernes por la tarde de un joven de 17 años y su padre, de 43, tras un accidente mientras practicaban barranquismo en el Barranco de Trevélez.
"Nos unimos al dolor de sus familiares y amigos en estos difíciles momentos y nos ponemos a disposición de la familia de las víctimas para lo que necesiten", ha indicado el Consistorio en un breve comunicado remitido a Efe.
Fue un familiar de los fallecidos, procedentes de Granada, quien sobre las 16.00 horas de este viernes avisó al 112 de que un joven se había caído al río y su padre se había tirado para intentar socorrerlo.
El centro coordinador activó a la Guardia Civil, que movilizó al Servicio de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (Sereim), a los servicios sanitarios, la Policía Local y la Agrupación de Protección Civil de Órgiva.
Tanto los efectivos sanitarios como la Policía Local confirmaron al 112 el fallecimiento de ambas personas, y fueron efectivos del Sereim quienes rescataron finalmente ambos cadáveres.



*Y otra mujer de 33 años con posible rotura de vértebra. Se va a acordar de ese salto y ese fin de semana toda su vida. *


*BROTO*
*Una barranquista sufre posible fractura de vertebra tras saltar a una poza*
*El rescate se prolongó toda la tarde para poder extraer del barranco a la accidentada, una oscense de 33 años*

Una barranquista sufre posible fractura de vertebra tras saltar a una poza

Una barranquista sufrió el domingo una *posible fractura de una vértebra al saltar a una poza mientras descendía el barranco Sorrosal,* en el término municipal de Broto, en el Pirineo oscense. Esta fue la última de las diez intervenciones que tuvieron que afrontar los grupos de rescate de la Guardia Civil a lo largo del fin de semana, y una de las más graves. La accidentada es una mujer de 33 años vecina de Huesca.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jul 2019)

Propaganda pro boxeo en massmierda:

El boxeo le ayudó a salir viva del infierno y ahora 'La Reina' reclama su trono


----------



## Cormac (24 Jul 2019)

73 años, en el día más caluroso del año y jugando a fútbol. Además por la foto no parece muy en forma. 

*Fallece José Bermejo Vera, catedrático emérito de Derecho Administrativo*
*El profesor zaragozano, de 73 años, muere de forma repentina mientras jugaba al fútbol, una de sus grandes aficiones. *

Fallece José Bermejo Vera, catedrático emérito de Derecho Administrativo

El profesor zaragozano* se desplomó cuando jugaba un partido de fútbol con su equipo habitual, Veteranos Universidad*, en un campo en Prados del Rey, en Pinseque


----------



## Cormac (24 Jul 2019)

*El entrenador de Maxim Dadashev le suplicó que abandonara el combate por el que falleció*

El entrenador del boxeador Maxim Dadashev le suplicó que abandonara el combate antes de que falleciera

Este pasado martes se confirmó la muerte del boxeador ruso *Maxim Dadashev*, de 28 años, después de sufrir una hemorragia interna durante su pelea ante el puertorriqueño *Subriel Matías *de la que no pudo recuperarse.
Antes de que se produjese la tragedia, el entrenador *James ‘Buddy’ McGirt* le suplicó a *Maxim Dadashev *que se retirara del combate y evitó que su pupilo siguiera recibiendo los contundentes golpes de su rival.
Quiero parar la pelea. Max, la voy a detener. Te están pegando demasiado, te están pegando mucho. Por favor, déjame hacerlo, ¿ok?. Mírame, por favor, te van a pegar mucho. Si no la detengo, ellos lo van a hacer. ¿Me entiendes?, si no lo hago yo lo hará el árbitro. Por favor, por favor, Max. Vamos, Max. Vamos, debes ser honesto conmigo”, dijo *James McGirt *antes de lanzar la toalla y abandonar la pelea.
La dureza de los golpes que recibió *Maxim Dadashev *le impidieron volver a ponerse de pie en el vestuario y rápidamente fue trasladado al hospital. El boxeador ruso fue operado de urgencia para aliviar la presión cerebral provocada por la hemorragia, pero entró en coma y ya no pudo recuperarse.
*Así pidió James McGirt a Maxim Dadashev que se retirara: Maxim Dadashev fallece a los 28 años tras una pelea | Mundo Deportivo*


----------



## Cormac (5 Ago 2019)

Muere el ciclista Bjorg Lambrecht tras sufrir una grave caída en la Vuelta a Polonia

Muere el ciclista Bjorg Lambrecht tras sufrir una grave caída en la Vuelta a Polonia

Bjorg Lambrecht falleció este lunes tras sufrir una una grave y aparatosa caída durante la Vuelta a Polonia. El ciclista belga tuvo que ser reanimado por los servicios médicos de la competición polaca, pero no pudieron evitar su muerte tras ser translado en helicoptero a un hospital. Lambrecht se golpeó contra el suelo, lo que le hizo perder el conocimiento durante la tercera etapa.La mayor tragedia posible que podría suceder a la familia, amigos y compañeros de equipo de Bjorg ha ocurrido. Descanse en paz Bjorg", señalaba el equipo Lotto-Soudal en su cuenta de Twitter. 

El ciclista belga tenía un gran futuro por delante tras cosechar méritos durante este año. Además, fue sexto en la Amstel Gold Race y a su vez, el mejor joven en el Critérium du Dauphiné.El pasado mes de junio Bjorg Lambrecht renovó por dos temporadas más con Lotto Soudal. Lambrecht se convirtió en profesional en 2018 tras ser parte del equipo Sub23 y estrenó su palmarés el año pasado al ganar una etapa del Tour de los Fiordos.


----------



## Cormac (5 Ago 2019)

Miguel, el ciclista que se desplomó y fue reanimado por sus compañeros, muere 24 horas después







Miguel, el ciclista que se desplomó y fue reanimado por sus compañeros, muere 24 horas después
Sus amigos se turnaron para reanimarle hasta que llegó el helicóptero que le trasladó hasta el hospital, aunque finalmente perdió la vida.Los incesantes esfuerzos de sus compañeros por reanimarle, así como el rescate, el traslado hospitalario y las labores médicas, no fueron suficientes para salvar la vida de Miguel Ángel Serrano, un hombre de 64 años que ha fallecido tras sufrir una parada cardiorrespiratoria mientras circulaba en bicicleta.Ocurrió este sábado en una pista de montaña de Manzanares del Real, en Madrid. Según informa el Norte de Castilla, el hombre, natural de Morales de Campos (Valladolid) se desplomó sobre las diez de la mañana mientras circulaba en compañía de otros compañeros ciclistas.

Ellos mismos y otros deportistas que se encontraban en la zona alertaron a los Servicios de Emergencias del 112 y realizaron las labores de reanimación hasta la legada de un equipo médico en helicóptero.


----------



## Cormac (5 Ago 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Muere el ciclista Bjorg Lambrecht tras sufrir una grave caída en la Vuelta a Polonia
> 
> Muere el ciclista Bjorg Lambrecht tras sufrir una grave caída en la Vuelta a Polonia
> 
> ...



Así estaba la carretera en la que ha fallecido Bjorg Lambrecht a causa de una caída.
Todavía recuerdo que había gente que criticaba la decisión del Tour de Francia por parar la etapa.

Así estaba la carretera en la que falleció Bjorg Lambrecht durante la Vuelta a Polonia


----------



## Cormac (13 Ago 2019)

Ex-futbolista y actualmente entrenador de fútbol. 37 años.
En España, jugó en el Alavés. 

Fallece el futbolista hondureño Walter 'Pery' Martínez en Estados Unidos


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (19 Ago 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Yo conozco a dos con cuarentaypocos que están en el cementerio criando malvas por darle a la bici. Ambos de infarto.
> Uno lleva ya un año con el pijama de pino y el otro desde la semana pasada.
> 
> Han dejado mujer e hijos.
> ...



¿Se hicieron chequeo completo y prueba de resistencia?

Por que hay gente que se va al decathlon y sale vestido de ciclista y al asfalto como si no hubiese un mañana.

A partir de los 40, pasan muchos cambios metabólicos en el organismo y te tienen que hacer revisiones periódicas si haces deporte habitual.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (19 Ago 2019)

Fal Jaus dijo:


> No sé, no mucho.
> 
> No estoy metido en el mundillo, soy joven pero nunca he sido deportista más allá de ir un par de años al gimnasio o a correr en plan aficionado.
> 
> ...



Lo primero, gastate 50 euros y revisión muscular de la espalda de un buen fisio, para hacer pesas lo primero es tener la espalda bien, si no la tienes o parte está permanentemente contracturada como le pasa a la mayoría de las charos de oficinas funcis, que te la descontracturen.

Caso hace 15 años de un compañero de gimmasio, vino nuevo, sin entrenamiento previo, a la semana de hacer la tabla periódica, rotura fibrilar en musculo de la lumbar por contractura profunda permanente que según el era de agacharse para recoger cajas de fruta. 

Resultado al lesionarse,( lo ví ), no podía andar del dolor, pinchazos y tuvieron que llamar a una ambulancia en el gimnasio por que no podía irse ni a casa ni coger un taxi.

Yo lo recordaré siempre, llevaba un mes en el gimnasio, me recomendaron un fisio y fuí. Tenia una ligera contractura en la lumbar poco importante, postural según me dijeron y otra en el hombro permanente en mi lado derecho, ya que manejo ratón con mucha frecuencia.

3 sesiones y como nuevo y luego viendo mis puntos débiles tratar de reforzarlos hablando con el monitor y 0 problemas en 2 años en el gimnasio, posteriormente desde 2007 lo hago en mi casa, más de 12 años haciendo LO QUE ME ENSEÑARON y 0 lesiones.

Recomendación, gimnasio pequeño y familiar para aprender y luego montarlo en casa con lo aprendido. Memorizando bien cada ejercicio a la cojonésima de precisión.

Estiramientos y elasticidad, es prioritario mejorarlos incluso antes de levantar pesas. Ayudarás a los ligamentos a acostumbrarse y prevenir tirones involuntarios.


----------



## Cormac (21 Ago 2019)

A partir del segundo 35.


----------



## Cormac (22 Ago 2019)

Encuentran muerta en la calle a la atleta rusa Margarita Plavunova

*Encuentran muerta en la calle a la atleta rusa Margarita Plavunova*
*La joven velocista se desplomó durante un entrenamiento y falleció de un paro cardiorespiratorio*




Encuentran muerta a la atleta rusa Margarita Plavunova.
*La joven atleta y modelo rusa Margarita Plavunova ha sido encontrada muerta en plena calle* en el distrito de Morshansky, en Tambov (Rusia), causando una terrible *conmoción en el país*. La agencia rusa TASS ha sido la encargada de desvelar la noticia, asegurando que su cuerpo fue encontrando por los vecinos de la localidad, que enseguida llamaron a emergencias para que le realizaran las técnicas de reanimación finalmente sin éxito.

Plavunova fue encontrada sin vida* junto a una pista de atletismo*, según informa la agencia russa Tass. Según la Federación de Atletas de la región de Tambov, la joven *habría muerto de un paro cardiorespiratorio*. Algunos testigos del suceso han explicado que la mujer, que estaba *entrenando durante sus vacaciones, cayó de manera repentina en un área llena de plantas. *Pese a que llamaron rápidamante a los servicios sanitarios, no se pudo hacer nada para salvar su vida.

@ri_pl • Instagram photos and videos



Plavunova, que compitió por última vez el pasado 22 de junio en el torneo regional de Zhukovskiy,*destacaba como atleta en la carrera de vallas: se coronó campeona regional y nacional de 60 y 100 metros.* En total, obtuvo 18 medallas por sus logros, según informan medios locales rusos. El sueño de la deportista era ir a unos Juegos Olímpicos.

Además de su pasión por el atletismo, *también trabajaba como modelo *y muestra de ello son gran parte de las fotografías que ha publicado desde su perfil de Instagram, donde acumulaba ya*más de 5500 seguidore*s. Ropa, viajes y sobre todo mucho atletismo, esa es la vida que mostraba Pavlunova en sus redes sociales.


----------



## Cormac (23 Ago 2019)

Raza negra: que suelen tener la tensión arterial alta y problemas cardiacos + deporte de alta intensidad, es igual a pillar boletos para una muerte prematura.
Y si fuma come este, ya no os cuento. 






Fallece con 40 años ex futbolista ghanés.

Former Ghana international and 'fan favorite' Junior Agogo dies at 40



También una ex futbolista nigeriana de 36 años.

Fue la jugadora más joven en jugar en la Copa Mundial Femenina de la FIFA cuando debutó en 1999 a la edad de 16 años. Read more:
Former Super Falcons striker Ifeanyi Chiejine dies at 36 after brief illness

Ifeanyi Chiejine - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ago 2019)

Muere atleta y modelo rusa a los 25 años, cuando se preparaba para una plaza en las olimpiadas.


----------



## Cormac (28 Ago 2019)

35 años. Ataque cardiaco. Futbolista internacional con USA 

Muere Colin Clark: el ex mediocampista de EE. UU. Fallece a los 35 años
Jugó para Colorado Rapids, Houston Dynamo y LA Galaxy en la MLS

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/colin-clark-dead-former-usa-1901703

El ex mediocampista estadounidense Colin Clark falleció a los 35 años.

Clark, quien tuvo hechizos con Colorado Rapids, Houston Dynamo y LA Galaxy, ganó un límite para el equipo nacional de EE. UU. Contra Haití en la Copa de Oro Concacaf 2009.


El nativo de Colorado Clark comenzó su carrera en la MLS con los Rapids en 2006 antes de mudarse a Houston cuatro años después.

En 2012, se cambió al Galaxy donde jugó hasta retirarse en 2014.


Clark jugó 138 veces y anotó 15 goles durante su carrera de nueve temporadas en la máxima categoría estadounidense.

Sufrió un ataque al corazón, según Coloradoan


----------



## Cormac (16 Oct 2019)

Muere el famoso mountain biker Jordie Lunn en un accidente en un trail en México

*MTB - LA LEYENDA CANADIENSE DEL FREERIDE FALLECIÓ MIENTRAS MONTABA CON SUS AMIGOS EN CABO SAN LUCAS*
*Muere el famoso mountain biker Jordie Lunn en un accidente en un trail en México*






Muere Jordie Lunn en un accidente en un trail en Cabo San Lucas, México.

*Jordie Lunn*, ciclista profesional de montaña y famoso free-rider, *ha muerto*. Tenía 36 años.
Lunn falleció el pasado miércoles, luego de un "accidente simple pero trágico" mientras montaba *en Cabo San Lucas*, México, señaló su familia en un comunicado a la revista _Bike_.
En el accidente, Lunn sufrió *una lesión en la cabeza* que resultó fatal. La declaración de la familia asegura que "Jordie perdió su vida haciendo exactamente lo que amaba".
"Jordie tuvo una increíble carrera de *más de 20 años como ciclista de montaña*", continuó el comunicado. "Siempre será apreciado por su corazón y amor que le dio a su familia, amigos y fanáticos, así como por el increíble talento que tenía en sus bicicletas".
El ciclista canadiense comenzó su carrera como ciclista de montaña a campo a través, pero finalmente se convirtió en un galardonado corredor de descenso. También es recordado como *entrenador y mentor* para los nuevos corredores, según _Vancouver Island News_.
Lunn también protagonizó una serie de producción propia llamada _Rough AF_, en la que realizó impresionantes *acrobacias en su bicicleta*


----------



## Cormac (17 Oct 2019)

Muere el boxeador Patrick Day por lesiones cerebrales 4 días después de ser noqueado

*Muere el boxeador Patrick Day por lesiones cerebrales 4 días después de ser noqueado*
*Con solo 27 años, el boxeador de peso mediano junior Patrick Day ha fallecido este miércoles, a causa de las lesiones cerebrales provocadas por un nocaut. 





*


----------



## NoMasRojos2019 (17 Oct 2019)

Pues yo perdi pelo cuando empece a hacer cardio de forma intensa

Lo he ido recuperando ahora que solo camino y hago pesas


----------



## blubleo (17 Oct 2019)

Pillo sitio


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2019)

Fomentando las carreras de fondo para mujeres "sintiéndose seguras":

'Sincronizadas', mujeres unidas por el ‘running’. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## Piotr (19 Oct 2019)

Pasa lo mismo con el agua.

La mayoría de gente, especialmente los mayores, bebe menos de lo que debería - > el estado, la comunidad 100tifica, los ejpertos nutricionstas y la mass merdia aconsejan beber más agua - > hay pardillos que de esas recomendaciones deducen que tienen que beber 4L de agua hasta reventar.


----------



## Braulio699 (10 Nov 2019)

Rabdomiolisis por spinning: Cuando el ejercicio es demasiado intenso: la rabdomiólisis


----------



## Cormac (10 Nov 2019)

Otro boxeador profesional que ha muerto en el ring. Ir al KO es lo que tiene. 
27 años. 

Dwight Ritchie, el boxeador que venció dos veces al cáncer, muere haciendo sparring

Según informó News Corp, *Ritchie, apodado 'Fighting Cowboy' recibió un golpe en el cuerpo, regresó a su esquina, y al llegar colapsó*. Pese a solicitar asistencia médica, *el púgil no pudo ser reanimado*. De momento se desconocen las causas de la muerte del australiano, que contaba un *récord profesional de 19-2-0 (2 KOs)*. Su última pelea tuvo lugar en agosto, contra Tim Tszyu, con quien cayó derrotado por decisión unánime en un combate a 10 asaltos por el título de Australasia de la IBF del peso superwelter.
Jake Ellis, *promotor de Ritchie*, confirmó la noticia a través de las redes sociales: "Es una gran tristeza y sorpresa tener que anuncian que *Dwight 'Fighting Cowboy' Ritchie ha fallecido hoy haciendo lo que amaba*. Como promotor y amigo de Dwight, es insoportable tener que aceptar las trágicas noticias que acaban de aparecer. Dwight será siempre recordado por la fraternidad del boxeo como *uno de los talentos más brillantes de Australia, con un estilo de pelea que evidenciaba la forma en que vivía*. Descansa en paz 'Cowboy', siempre te echaremos de menos".


----------



## May Jailer (10 Nov 2019)

Estos días se celebra la famosa Beobia, carrera que ha llegado a saldarse con hasta tres muertos en varias convocatorias, en los últimos años. Esto me lo contó alguien que trabaja en el sector sanitario atendiendo esa carrera. Los muertos no eran dentro de la misma, si no que morían al día o días siguientes, pero habían corrido dicha carrera. 
Han habido años en los que han muerto dos, tres, dos, asi durante los últimos cinco años.


----------



## Braulio699 (10 Nov 2019)

May Jailer dijo:


> Estos días se celebra la famosa Beobia, carrera que ha llegado a saldarse con hasta tres muertos en varias convocatorias, en los últimos años. Esto me lo contó alguien que trabaja en el sector sanitario atendiendo esa carrera. Los muertos no eran dentro de la misma, si no que morían al día o días siguientes, pero habían corrido dicha carrera.
> Han habido años en los que han muerto dos, tres, dos, asi durante los últimos cinco años.



A ver si aprenden la lección los que corrieron al lado de los fallecidos.


----------



## May Jailer (10 Nov 2019)

Braulio699 dijo:


> A ver si aprenden la lección los que corrieron al lado de los fallecidos.




La media de edad de los fallecidos era de 40 años en adelante, más bien a partir de 35 en adelante. La última víctima fue un hombre de 50 tacos, creo que todas las víctimas han sido hombres si no me falla la memoria. 
Esa carrera genera pasta, turismo, convocatoria, se suben muchas fotos de flipados a las redes sociales, es como un acontecimiento. 
Pues creo que es la que más muertos lleva ya de todas las maratones que se hacen en España.


----------



## Cormac (10 Nov 2019)

May Jailer dijo:


> Estos días se celebra la famosa Beobia, carrera que ha llegado a saldarse con hasta tres muertos en varias convocatorias, en los últimos años. Esto me lo contó alguien que trabaja en el sector sanitario atendiendo esa carrera. Los muertos no eran dentro de la misma, si no que morían al día o días siguientes, pero habían corrido dicha carrera.
> Han habido años en los que han muerto dos, tres, dos, asi durante los últimos cinco años.



En estas fechas no son tan problemáticas. En verano es mas peligroso.


----------



## May Jailer (10 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> En estas fechas no son tan problemáticas. En verano es mas peligroso.




¿en verano se convocan maratones y la gente corre?, estamos locos. Bueno, verse se ven zumbados corriendo a las 15 a pleno sol en agosto.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (10 Nov 2019)

Yo e llegado a ver un tío vomitar después de un ultratrail ,la gente se flipan se creen super hombres y luego pasa lo que pasa hay gente capaz de todo.


----------



## Cormac (11 Nov 2019)

Os dejo un estudio, que todavía no he leído mas que por encima. 

Is running associated with a lower risk of all-cause, cardiovascular and cancer mortality, and is the more the better? A systematic review and meta-analysis | British Journal of Sports Medicine


----------



## eltonelero (12 Nov 2019)

Entre los crossfiteros, runners, y tener que aparentar en las redes sociales cuerpos de modelo con 40 tacos va a dejar a toda una generación medio invalida a los 50s.... mientras que la generación anterior que apenas hacia algo de padel/trote y se ventilaba varios cubatas por dia va a llegar a los 70 u 80s relativamente bien. (salvo los fumadores compulsivos)


----------



## Braulio699 (12 Nov 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Entre los crossfiteros, runners, y tener que aparentar en las redes sociales cuerpos de modelo con 40 tacos va a dejar a toda una generación medio invalida a los 50s.... mientras que la generación anterior que apenas hacia algo de padel/trote y se ventilaba varios cubatas por dia va a llegar a los 70 u 80s relativamente bien. (salvo los fumadores compulsivos)



Creo que aquí esta la clave de todo. Muy bueno este párrafo.


----------



## Cormac (12 Nov 2019)

Braulio699 dijo:


> Creo que aquí esta la clave de todo. Muy bueno este párrafo.



Todo lo bueno que quieras, pero seguramente errado. 
Voy a un gimnasio y conozco a muchos de esos que se medio machacando. Y en mi trabajo y mi entorno veo a la gente actual y están mucho mejor los primeros que los segundos. 
Al menos aparentemente, como estén por dentro y como afecte a su longevidad está por ver. 
Pero a día de hoy mucho mejor los primeros.


----------



## Braulio699 (12 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Todo lo bueno que quieras, pero seguramente errado.
> Voy a un gimnasio y conozco a muchos de esos que se medio machacando. Y en mi trabajo y mi entorno veo a la gente actual y están mucho mejor los primeros que los segundos.
> Al menos aparentemente, como estén por dentro y como afecte a su longevidad está por ver.
> Pero a día de hoy mucho mejor los primeros.



Pásate por la consulta de traumatología y nos cuentas. La de gente joven deportista con dolores crónicos que hay, sin embargo los sedentarios a no ser que hayan tenido un accidente ni la pisan. Yo paso de ir al quirófano prematuramente.


----------



## eloy_85 (12 Nov 2019)

a los ultra fondistas, ultra trailistas y ironmanistas los quiero ver a partir de 50 palos

y a los halterofilistas a partir de 40

en otros deportes, sin embargo, 5 horas no lo veo dañino, incluso es casi una sesion de calidad o larga, acumulando más horas semanales sin problemas aparentes


----------



## Braulio699 (12 Nov 2019)

En definitiva, ya lo dice ayndrandiano el ejercicio y movimiento es como el comer, es necesario moverse y ejercitarse si, pero en la cantidad adecuada. Demasiado poco da problemas pero en exceso también. Y hoy muchos tiran por el exceso.


----------



## Cormac (12 Nov 2019)

Braulio699 dijo:


> En definitiva, ya lo dice ayndrandiano el ejercicio y movimiento es como el comer, es necesario moverse y ejercitarse si, pero en la cantidad adecuada. Demasiado poco da problemas pero en exceso también. Y hoy muchos tiran por el exceso.



Lo que creo es que hay muchos que no hacen nada durante el día, culpa de la vida moderna. Que se levantan, van al coche al trabajo una hora de camino, trabajan ocho horas sentados, otra hora para volver y sí, hacen el esfuerzo de salir a correr 15 kilómetros, cenan y a dormir, y al día siguiente lo mismo.


----------



## Barspin (13 Nov 2019)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Yo e llegado a ver un tío vomitar después de un ultratrail ,la gente se flipan se creen super hombres y luego pasa lo que pasa hay gente capaz de todo.




Normal, se meterán glucógeno en plan ciclistas y como te diga el estómago ese día que nanai lo potas sí o sí. El cuerpo es una máquina compleja y ante retos extremos el 99% de las veces funciona mejor con el estómago vacío.


----------



## Braulio699 (14 Nov 2019)

Muere la gimnasta Melanie Coleman tras sufrir una caída de las barras asimétricas Relacionado


----------



## Braulio699 (17 Nov 2019)

¡No corras tanto! Tu esperanza de vida es de 2.000 millones de latidos del corazón . Cuanto más te oxigenes más rápido envejecerás ( telómeros ) no estoy 100% de acuerdo pero es un hilo de interés aqui


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (17 Nov 2019)

Balistica dijo:


> Eso no son deportes, son hobbis.



Haz lo que hacen los ricos, que éstos no se equivocan.

Eso me decía mi abuelo


----------



## Yomateix (17 Nov 2019)

Hacer deporte no es malo, al contrario, el problema es hacerlo mal. Por ejemplo que una persona que no ha hecho deporte en años, de respente se quiera hacer 20 kilómetros. O que tenga sobrepeso y se piense que puede correr tanto tiempo como quiera hasta que no pueda más, eso pasa factura a las articulaciones. Al igual que correr sin calzado adecuado y más si se hace por asfalto y con sobrepeso, es una buena manera de acabar con lesiones crónicas en las rodillas. Es como todo, todo es bueno en su justa medida y sabiendo lo que se hace. Es como lo de la copita de vino o tomarse una cerveza, pero eso, una, no toda la destileria.

De todos modos no es pasarse hacer más de 42 minutos de deporte seguidos. Al contrario, en hombres creo que se comenzaban a quemar reservas de grasa a partir de los 30 minutos, en mujeres a partir de los 40. Una hora o algo más de deporte diario (correr, bicicleta...) no tiene nada de malo, pero es mejor dejar algún dia para recuperar, no hacer deporte todos los dias de la semana.


----------



## Braulio699 (17 Nov 2019)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hacer deporte no es malo, al contrario, el problema es hacerlo mal. Por ejemplo que una persona que no ha hecho deporte en años, de respente se quiera hacer 20 kilómetros. O que tenga sobrepeso y se piense que puede correr tanto tiempo como quiera hasta que no pueda más, eso pasa factura a las articulaciones. Al igual que correr sin calzado adecuado y más si se hace por asfalto y con sobrepeso, es una buena manera de acabar con lesiones crónicas en las rodillas. Es como todo, todo es bueno en su justa medida y sabiendo lo que se hace. Es como lo de la copita de vino o tomarse una cerveza, pero eso, una, no toda la destileria.



Por supuesto, de eso va el hilo.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (17 Nov 2019)

Yo creo que lo fundamental es que la genética te acompañe, después te tiene que gustar lo que haces y no jugar con la salud.

Si una cosa te aburre no la harás aunque sea estupenda para la salud y si te gusta aunque tenga un riesgo lo harás. Hay que tener un equilibrio.

Tengo 60 años y buceo, escalo y navego. La diferencia es que yo me bajo del monte o no salgo del puerto cuando toca.

Gente que conozco han perdido el sentido del miedo. Cuando deberían parar no les salta la alarma y siguen corriendo, escalando, buceando, ... por encima de sus posibilidades y de su edad, o de ambas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Nov 2019)

_Tengo 60 años y buceo_

Se está usted jugando la vida.

X100 riesgo de morir que ir en coche_._


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Nov 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Entre los crossfiteros, runners, y tener que aparentar en las redes sociales cuerpos de modelo con 40 tacos va a dejar a toda una generación medio invalida a los 50s.... mientras que la generación anterior que apenas hacia algo de padel/trote y se ventilaba varios cubatas por dia va a llegar a los 70 u 80s relativamente bien. (salvo los fumadores compulsivos)




No es tanto eso ... si no la edad a la que empiezas.

Un tio con 40 que ha hecho deporte toda la vida, esta acostumbrado a eso. Envejecera muy bien con buena forma y un chasis impropio de su edad... todo corrborado por analiticas correctas y con valores mejores que el promedio de su edad. Evidentemente si tienes alguna lesion cronica o has padecido algun accidente todo se complica.

Un tio de 40 que de repente se vuelve deportista y empieza con los retos... el primer 20 k corriendo en dos meses,la primera cicloturista de >100 km en cuatro, el ironman en seis meses... eso si que son carne de cañon.. ya no hablemos si son antiguos fiestas de fumar y beber a lo loco. No tienen el fondo fisico minimo... no tienen una musculatura ni sobretodo unos ligamentos acondicionados. Estos son los grandes pacientes de las cosas que acaban en itis.... que son las tendinitis.... Ademas son los que caen por fallo cardiaco...

A partir de los 40 hay que hacer un minimo de deporte porque si no te "abuelas" asi de claro el metabolismo es mas lento y engordas entrenando en un circulo vicioso chungo y ademas se empieza a perder musculatura.

Una persona deberia hacer una hora de deporte al dia repartiendo intensidades y combinando fuerza con resistencia. Asi y solo asi se llega a los 80 como un toro. Puedes llegar a los80 abusando del fisico hecho un guiñapo o a los 80 hecho una birria sin pegar un palo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Nov 2019)

Lo de los crossfitteros es una lacra y una fabrica de lesiones. La mayoria no tiene un pasado deportista reseñable.
No practican deportes de fondo. Lo mas importante de todo no tienen una buena base tecnica para ejecutar repeticiones y encima lo hacen a la mayor velocidad posible. Facilismo que este plagado de tendinitis y temas coronarios.

El tema runner... pues mas de lo mismo. Ves carreras populares con gente que talonea barbaridades.. porque no tienen la mas minima tecnica. Encima muchos no tienen el fondo requerido..... Lo de la Beobia pasa por eso... la gente le ha perdido el respeto a las distancias. Mas la locura del where is the limit??? pues si en el kilometro 15 estas muerto para ese dia, a ese ritmo y con esa forma... ese es tu limite. Otro dia.. con otro entrenamiento.. puede ser otro.


Para mi el ciclismo por no tener impacto directo contra el suelo es el deporte de fondo ideal... el problema es el trafico.
Como deporte de fuerza... esta claro que las pesas sin una intensidad bestial... fuerte pero sin abusar.


----------



## Braulio699 (28 Nov 2019)

menudo chollo tienen los fisioterapeutas y los traumatólogos. Aqui dejo estas dos joyas de reportajes:


----------



## Pirro (29 Nov 2019)

Para quién quiera ejercitarse en casa, de forma segura y entrenando tanto lo aeróbico como lo anaeróbico recomiendo las kettlebell o pesas rusas.



El swing de kettlebell a dos manos es un ejercicio simple -siempre con un peso razonable a tu condición física-,por lo natural del movimiento, ya que la fuerza sale de las caderas, como al follar y es muy pero que muy difícil lesionarse. El mayor peligro es que la pesa se convierta en un proyectil si se pierde el agarre, lo que no debería suceder con unos guantes y sí sucediera, con las precauciones debidas no debería pasar de una anécdota y unas baldosas rotas.

Incluído en una rutina corta de intervalos tiene un efecto brutalmente positivo pues ejercita los grupos musculares más grandes además del sistema cardiorespiratorio en un único ejercicio, generando un entorno metabólico postejercicio que favorece la quema de grasas y el desarrollo muscular *al mismo tiempo. *Y cómo puede observarse el impacto en las articulaciones es ínfimo. Lo recomiendan como “antídoto” a los problemas de la baja espalda propios de los oficinistas sedentarios como servidor.

1000 swings semanales (5 sesiones de 200 swings, no durando cada sesión más de 15 minutos con sus correspondientes descansos entre serie y serie ya incluídos) sumado a algo tan simple y cada vez menos cotidiano como CAMINAR es la auténtica salud.

Ejercicio barato (las pesas se consiguen entre 30 y 80€ según el peso), ocupan muy poco espacio y son tremendamente versátiles pues permiten una enorme variedad de ejercicios, aunque basta darle al swing para notar en muy poco tiempo sus beneficios.

Más info:

El 'kettlebell swing' - construye el cuerpo perfecto ⋆ Fitness Revolucionario

The Ultimate Kettlebell Guide

Supongo que esto cumple con los estándares de seguridad de @AYN RANDiano2 ...


----------



## Braulio699 (8 Dic 2019)

Braulio699 dijo:


> menudo chollo tienen los fisioterapeutas y los traumatólogos. Aqui dejo estas dos joyas de reportajes:



Añado este artículo, representativo del running de larga distancia y sin control:

Dos muertos y un hospitalizado en el maratón Ojos Negros de Navajas, en Castellón


----------



## Cormac (8 Dic 2019)

Braulio699 dijo:


> Añado este artículo, representativo del running de larga distancia y sin control:
> 
> Dos muertos y un hospitalizado en el maratón Ojos Negros de Navajas, en Castellón



10 ABR 2016 - 23:06


----------



## Nothing (8 Dic 2019)

Pregunta seria:

El pajeo recurrente cuenta como deporte ?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Dic 2019)

Y follar ?....


----------



## Cormac (21 Dic 2019)

Cuida Ayn, que el Kárate siempre lo has recomendado.

*El mundo del karate conmocionado por la repentina muerte de Ricardo Barbero a los 35 años*


----------



## Braulio699 (21 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Cuida Ayn, que el Kárate siempre lo has recomendado.
> 
> *El mundo del karate conmocionado por la repentina muerte de Ricardo Barbero a los 35 años*
> 
> ...


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (21 Dic 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _Tengo 60 años y buceo_
> 
> Se está usted jugando la vida.
> 
> X100 riesgo de morir que ir en coche_._



Con el coche voy todos los días. Bucear ocasionalmente y sólo a poca profundidad.
Me juego la vida mucho más con el coche. Pero si, todos nos jugamos la vida


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Dic 2019)

40000 km

1.3

Corsa 5.5

Corolla 4.6

400 x 5.5 x 1.3 = 2860

400 x 4.6 x 1.3 = 2392

Artículo calentito de Nature, del 9 de marzo del 2020:

Labs rush to study coronavirus in transgenic animals — some are in short supply

Dan por probado que el "Covid19" está causando la "epidemia por coronavirus". Eso es un axioma ya.

Pero leyendo entre líneas te dicen también que el "Coronavirus Covid19" FRACASA ESPECTACULARMENTE a la hora de provocar cualquier afección grave en animales de laboratorio, invalidando por completo el Axioma de que "cause" ninguna "epidemia".

Van a leer ustedes de lo que es capaz el "Covid19" en condiciones de laboratorio, sin elementos que causen confusión. ¡Esta es la oportunidad de ver al "virus" en acción, sin elementos que confundan la observación! El paupérrimo resultado es que el "Covid19" sólo es capaz de causar un leve catarro a los ratones o primates experimentales, como cualquier coronavirus normal y corriente.

Cito:

rhesus macaques infected with the coronavirus had a fairly mild illness. None developed fevers, but X-rays of their lungs showed signs of pneumonia similar to those in humans with COVID-19. This was confirmed after some of the monkeys were euthanized and their lungs dissected. The researchers killed two monkeys three days after infection and another pair after six days. They monitored two further animals for three weeks; these monkeys lost some weight, but didn’t seem to have other serious symptoms.

Los primates "infectados" con "Covid19" solo tienen sintomas leves.

Por ninguna parte aparecen los sintomas de los chinos muriendose.

De hecho a los primates "infectados" tiene que matarlos ("eutanizarlos", dicen) para hacerles la autopsia. Ni uno muere por el "Covid19".

Exactamente el mismo fracaso del "covid19" se lo encuentran en ratones:

_At least one lab with access to existing colonies of hACE2 mice has already begun infecting them with coronavirus. A team of researchers in China described initial results from infecting thesemice in a preprint posted on the bioRxiv server last month. The mice, like rhesus monkeys, seemed to develop only mild illness, showing weight loss and signs of pneumonia but nothing more severe._

No hay MODELO ANIMAL para la "epidemia".

Ergo científicamente l COVID19 falla el 3er postulado de Koch

postulados koch - Buscar con Google








Incumplimiento del tercer postulado de Koch: El "Covid19" es incapaz de matar ni a un ratón de laboratorio "trucado" genéticamente (ya veríamos si sería capaz siquiera de inducir un resfriado en un ratón salvaje)

Además también incumple el primero (ya hay "portadores sanos" y en Wuhan ya informaron de la existencia de enfermos "negativos a Covid19").

Dar por probabo científicamente que la "Epidemia" la causa el "Covid19" es tan científico como cuando la Peste Negra decían que era por "malas conjunciones astrales" o por "castigo divino":








¿Alguna vez han reflexionado sobre las supersticiones del pasado?









Pues ahora pueden estudiar en directo el presente: La "epidemia" de "Covid19". Se cree en ello por CONSENSO SOCIAL, como el "castigo divino" de la Peste negra.

O la VIOGEN, otro "consenso social" por el cual debemos creer (como toda religión: "verdades que se han de creer, mandamientos que se han de cumplir") que toda mujer muerta por su pareja o expareja ha sido muerta "por terrorismo machista" y "por ser mujer":

Sociedad: - "EPIDEMIA CORONAVIRUS" = "Epidemia VIOGEN"|Es de naturaleza RELIGIOSA: Por THANATOS FREUDIANO borregada necesita un APOCALIPSIS que "RENUEVE el mundo"

Observen por favor que estos (falsamente llamados) "consensos sociales" aparecen Ex Nihilo, completos y terminados, como Atenea naciendo de la cabeza de Zeus ya adulta y hasta con casco y lanza:









El "consenso" VIOGEN y el cosenso "Covid19" son "consensos" PREFABRICADOS A PUERTA CERRADA y presentados a la sociedad terminados y con admoniciones muy serias para que los proles se los crean sin cuestionamiento alguno.

Hasta con el TimoSIDa en los 80 hubo una pretensión de debate y de presentación de hipótesis alternativas entre 1983 y 1984, cerrado en falso con la rueda de prensa de Robert Gallo en 1984.

Ahora ya no, ahora ya "saben" desde el principio la "causa" de la "epidemia": Es el "Covid19".

¿Qué lo prueba?

Que mueren muchos chinos (dicen) y que han descubierto (dicen) un nuevo "coronavirus". Ya está. No hace falta más "prueba". "Consenso" instantáneo.

Como dijo Kary Mullis sobre Robert Gallo:

_Gallo dijo en 1984 que había descubierto un nuevo virus en los pacientes de SIDA.

Bueno, ¿y qué?

Esos tipos con SIDA tenían todo microorganismo conocido por el hombre. Probar que tenían un "virus" que tú no conocías hasta ese momento en absoluto prueba que les estuviese causando SIDA._

Lo mismo puede decirse para el "Covid19". El supuesto descubrimiento de un supuesto "nuevo virus" sensu estricto nada prueba sobre que esté causando ninguna "epidemia".

"Argumentar" que el "Covid19" "debe causar" la "epidemia" porque lo acabas de descubrir recién empezada la "epidemia" es como "argumentar" que te falta algo en casa y que la nueva mucama "debe" de haberlo robado porque...uhm...¡porque es nueva en casa!







La mucama es tan culpable "por ser nueva" de lo que te ha desaparecido en casa como el "Covid19" es "culpable" de la epidemia "por ser nuevo".

Por supuesto que es POSIBLE que la nueva mucama esté robando a la patrona, y que el nuevo virus cause la epidemia...


...PERO HAY QUE PROBARLO Y QUE BUSCAR EXPLICACIONES ALTERNATIVAS tanto al dinero sisado en la compra como a la "epidemia", cosa que no se ha hecho NI (me temo) SE VA A HACER YA NUNCA: El "Covid19" ha cristalizado ya en una ORTODOXIA INSTANTÁNEA. Ningún científico cuyo sueldo dependa de FarmaIndustria o de los Estados (o sea, casi ninguno) va a cuestionar este Neo-Dogma instantáneo, so pena de que les pase lo que le pasó a Peter Duesberg por cuestionar en su artículo de cancer Research de 1987...

Retroviruses as carcinogens and pathogens: expectations and reality. - PubMed - NCBI

...el dogma TimoSIDA:


Duesberg ha sido castigado por ir contra el "consenso". Se acabaron los "Grants" y las invitaciones de todo tipo. Un miembro de la Academia Americana de Ciencias convertido en un APESTADO por ir contra el "cosnenso".

Los Científicos callan lo que piensan, porque les van los garbanzos en ello. Hablen EN PRIVADO con cualquier persona que sepa algo de Biología y pregúntenle qué opina sobre la "epidemia de Coronavirus".

Hay muy pocos Peter Duesberg por el mundo.

Y los pocos que hay descuiden que los massmierda ni les van a mencionar su existencia. Están "fuera de agenda".

En un mundo semi-racional se nos hubiese estado informando que morían X chinos por problemas respiratorios, y que LA CAUSA SE ESTÁ INVESTIGANDO. Así vivimos el nacimiento del TimoSIDa los que tenemos edad para ello: Desde 1981 a 1984 se informaba de que morían homosexuales jóvenes por Sarcoma de Kaposi y Pneumocystis Carinii, y que LA CAUSA SE ESTABA INVESTIGANDO.


En 2020 ya no vivimos en el mundo semiracional de 1981-84.

El trabajo de "infectar" animales de laboratorio con "Covid19" debería habersido PREVIO a declarar al Covid19 como "causante de la epidemia".

No sólo no ha sido previo, es que bajo el _sostenella y no enmedall_a se mantiene la causalidad del "covid19".




> Abstenuto dijo:
> Ergo no. Partes de una íntima convicción de raíz irracional según la cual el SARS-CoV-2 no es el patógeno que causa estos excesos de mortalidad (según tú y Vilux no hay tales excesos, pues son neumonías comunes. Por cierto ayer 135 muertos sólo en Lombardía). Te puede la ansiedad. El paper que te enlacé en el otro hilo es el mismo que se menciona al final del artículo de Nature
> 
> https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.07.939389v3.full.pdf
> ...



Bien, usted dice que el "Covid19" está probado que cause la epidemia. Y aporta sus razones.

Por cortesía intelectual a un adversario que razona y aporta fuentes le paso a cabecera, para que el lector ocasional vea que hay quienes me contradicen razonadamente.

El nivel de Maguferío de Nature es asombroso.

Dedican un artículo al fracaso del modelo animal del Covid19, pero en ningún momento se cuestionan que si el modelo animal fracasa, habría que reconsiderar cuál es la CAUSA REAL de la "epidemia".

Es el TimoSIDA 2.0: Hacen como que saben (por ciencia infusa o revelación del espíritu santo) que el "virus" de la temporada causa la "epidemia" de moda ("VIH" para el TimoSIDA, "Covid19" actualmente).

Partiendo de la premisa sin soporte alguno de que ya "sabes" que el "Covid19" "causa" la "epidemia", todo lo demás se amolda a encajar (a martillazos, si es necesario) en esa preconcepción.

Con el "VIH" hicieron exactamente lo mismo:

* No había (ni hay) "VIH" detectable en la mayor parte de los sidosos...pero no importa porque ya "sabemos" (por revelación del Espíritu Santo) que el "VIH" causa el SIDA.

* Había casos de homosexuales jóvenes sin predisposición genética con Sarcoma de Kaposi "VIH negativos"......pero no importa porque ya "sabemos" (por revelación del Espíritu Santo) que el "VIH" causa el SIDA.

* No hay modelo animal del SIDA......pero no importa porque ya "sabemos" (por revelación del Espíritu Santo) que el "VIH" causa el SIDA.

* Hay "controladores de élite" "inmunes" al "letal VIH"......pero no importa porque ya "sabemos" (por revelación del Espíritu Santo) que el "VIH" causa el SIDA.

Otra opción para invierno 2020:

Sacarán una "vacuna" ante la patata caliente política del anunciado "mortal virus" incapaz de matar a un ratón de laboratorio.

Tras el "milagroso tratamiento" empezarán a subir las muertes de verdad.

Ya lo han hecho con el "VIH":









Introducido como "tratamiento" en 1986.

Miren lo que pasó con las muertes por SIDA tras introducirse este "tratamiento":















Ejemplos de cómo mass mierda nos engañan excluyendo datos "inconvenientes" y con gráficas trucadas y

Como publicó "interviú" en la portada:

_SIDA, no mata el virus. Matan los farmacos.

SIDA. No mata el virus, matan los fármacos._

Nos dirán que la extraordinaria mortandad de cobrapensiones en el invierno 2021 será PESE a la vacuna, no GRACIAS a la vacuna, por supuesto.

Como los sidosos de los años 80 y 90, que moría PESE al AZT, NO gracias al AZT, por supuesto.

Con gran dolor de corazón el Estado dejará de pagar pensiones a los fallecidos "por Covid19", pese a los denodados esfuerzos del Estado por mantenerlos vivos (y cobrando esas pensiones) gracias a la salvífica "Vacuna Universal de la Gripe" que dicen estar preparando.

Fíjense, nos dicen que la "vacuna de la gripe" es eficacísima y buenísima...pero se la ponen sólo a los cobrapensiones:








¿Por qué no ofrecen tan salvífico potinge al resto de la población?

¿Por qué no extender la "protección" contra la gripe también a los que pagan pensiones?

¿Por qué el Estado se guarda la vacuna sólo para los que cobran pensiones? ¿Será quizás para prolongarles la vida y así poder darse el gusto de pagarles las pensiones muchos años más?

Inexplicablemente (misterio misterioso) los médicos (los que se supone que deberían saber más del tema) "desertan" de la salvífica vacuna:










¿Por qué no se vacunan de la gripe los sanitarios? | Revista Médica

Sólo 3 de cada 10 Buhoneros de _"vacunas de serpìente" (buenas para el hombre y la bestia) _se las ponen ellos mismos.

Este invierno mi consejo es que vacunen a sus padres sólo si quieren heredar.

Vaticino que este invierno habrá muchas "muertes por coronavirus", casualmente muchas serán entre los "protegidos" por las nuevas vacunas que preparan.



> .ᛟ. dijo:
> Cobrar pension o estar próximo a hacerlo tambien es patologia previa.



Exacto. Cobrar una pensión del estado va a ser "factor de riesgo".

En la peste negra algunos se azotaban para aplacar la "ira divina":









Igualmente con el "covid19" hemos de "azotarnos" "haciendo penitencia" quedándonos en casa, sin viajar ni "emitir CO2".

Greta Majareta debe estar encantada con este "virus" que nos viene a castigar por nuestros pecados, a saber:

* Globalización.

* Deslocalización de fábricas.

* Viajes baratos en avión.

* Bolsas hiperburbujeadas

* Paquetitos de China con mercanciás balatas-balatas.

El Covid19 viene a castigarnos por nuestros pecados.

¡_Penitenciagite_, hermanos en el Covid!



Quedémonos en casa reflexionando sobre nuestros pecados, hermanos.

Dejemos de consumir.

Dejemos de emitir satánico CO2 como nos ordenó la Hermana Greta Majareta (¡alabado sea su nombre!)

Permanezcamos atentos a las últimas recomendaciones de las infalibles autoridades sanitarias que están a punto de ordenarnos no salir de nuestras casas cuando una semanba antes nos decían que no pasaba nada y que no había ningún peligro.


----------



## Braulio699 (25 Dic 2019)

Muere un atleta brasileño por un paro cardíaco durante su participación en un 'Ironman' en México


----------



## Braulio699 (26 Dic 2019)

Demasiado ejercicio puede alterar tus decisiones

relacionado:

Por qué la gente que corre acaba tan demacrada???, eso no puede ser sano...


----------



## Braulio699 (12 Ene 2020)

*Un montañero de unos 40 años cae en picado y despeñado desde unos 300m altura en peña lara, Sierra de Madrid*

Noticia: - Un montañero de unos 40 años cae en picado y despeñado desde unos 300m altura en peña lara, Sierra de Madrid


----------



## Braulio699 (18 Ene 2020)

En equipo de investigación trataron ayer estos temas:

Equipo de investigación - Temporada 11 - Sin límites


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Feb 2020)

Se dopaba MIGUEL INDURAIN?

pote belga - Buscar con Google


----------



## Cormac (10 Feb 2020)

Un deporte que va al KO, osea dejarte inconsciente con golpes legales en la cabeza y la cara no puede ser muy saludable, por lógica pura.
Aunque ese día no había compartido golpes con nadie, pero seguramente venía de días atrás.
Cuatro hijos huérfanos deja. 
DEP

El periodista David Gistau, operado de una lesión cerebral tras desmayarse en un centro de boxeo

*Gistau llevaba desde el pasado 29 de noviembre en un estado de inconsciencia ingresado en la Unidad de Cuidados Intensivos del Hospital Clínico de Madrid. El periodista del diario El Mundo estaba haciendo ejercicio cuando se desplomó en un centro de boxeo.

Fue la tarde de ese 29 de noviembre cuando Gistau estaba entrenando boxeo en el gimnasio Morales Box Chamberí de la capital. No había estado intercambiando golpes con nadie, simplemente entrenaba, cuando justo después de terminar empezó a sentirse mal. Según pudo saber este diario, le comenzó a doler la cabeza y se desplomó repentinamente. Tras el incidente fue trasladado al hospital y operado de urgencia de la lesión cerebral. Ahí vieron que tenía un hematoma subdural en el cerebro, según trasladaron a este diario fuentes cercanas a Gistau.*


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Feb 2020)

per


Cormac dijo:


> Un deporte que va al KO, osea dejarte inconsciente con golpes legales en la cabeza y la cara no puede ser muy saludable, por lógica pura.
> Aunque ese día no había compartido golpes con nadie, pero seguramente venía de días atrás.
> Cuatro hijos huérfanos deja.
> DEP
> ...



pero en la noticia no confirma la muerte, ¿ya murió? llevaba en coma desde noviembre.


----------



## Cormac (10 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> per
> 
> pero en la noticia no confirma la muerte, ¿ya murió? llevaba en coma desde noviembre.



Sí, ha muerto hoy.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Feb 2020)

fascinante

En massmierda no han contado ese revelador detalle sobre Gistau.


----------



## Braulio699 (18 Feb 2020)

Noticia: - Darwin a tope: Se disparan los casos de síndrome de cintilla ileotibial o "rodilla del runner"


----------



## Judoka (18 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Judo y Aikido
> 
> Las proyecciones son MUY peligrosas



Normalmete respeto lo que dices, pero te has colado un huevo y medio, llevo 15 años haciando judo, seguramente veo más proyecciones en un mes que tu en toda tu vida x 100 y hechas desde por niños de 10-12 años a incluso adultos que rozan los 60 y alguno incluso los supera. Jamás he visto a NADIE hacerse daño haciendo judo fuera de los siguientes casos: a) competición oficial, donde la gente arriesga muchísimo, (en la última competición que vi, eran 180 combates y hubo 1 esguince), b) piques entre compañeros en randori (combate, me sobran los dedos de la mano para contar las que hubo en mi tatami durante 15 años), c) gente "jugando", osea, no haciendo judo, sino el tonto. Aquí si es habitual, pero son lesiones menores, equivalentes en frecuencia y gravedad a las que se puede hacer cualquiera jugando en el parque.


----------



## Braulio699 (18 Feb 2020)

Judoka dijo:


> Normalmete respeto lo que dices, pero te has colado un huevo y medio, llevo 15 años haciando judo, seguramente veo más proyecciones en un mes que tu en toda tu vida x 100 y hechas desde por niños de 10-12 años a incluso adultos que rozan los 60 y alguno incluso los supera. Jamás he visto a NADIE hacerse daño haciendo judo fuera de los siguientes casos: a) competición oficial, donde la gente arriesga muchísimo, (en la última competición que vi, eran 180 combates y hubo 1 esguince), b) piques entre compañeros en randori (combate, me sobran los dedos de la mano para contar las que hubo en mi tatami durante 15 años), c) gente "jugando", osea, no haciendo judo, sino el tonto. Aquí si es habitual, pero son lesiones menores, equivalentes en frecuencia y gravedad a las que se puede hacer cualquiera jugando en el parque.



la competición es harina de otro costal


----------



## Tblls (18 Feb 2020)

Resumen?

Mucho deporte es malo?


----------



## Monty (18 Feb 2020)

Tblls dijo:


> Resumen?
> 
> Mucho deporte es malo?



Como todo, hasta follar.


----------



## Cormac (2 Mar 2020)

*Una atleta de 30 años muere a pocos metros de meta en una carrera en Girona*

Una atleta de 30 años muere a pocos metros de meta en una carrera en Girona

El trágico suceso ocurrió en la Maratón Vies Verdes de Girona.
Según la Policía, la mujer participante no presentaba ningún síntoma antes de la carrera.

Una joven de 30 años ha fallecido este domingo a unos doscientos metros de terminar la prueba atlética Marató Vies Verdes, en la localidad gerundense de Platja d'Aro (Girona), cuando se ha desplomado súbitamente a causa, posiblemente, de una parada cardiorespiratoria.

Fuentes de la Policía Local de Platja d'Aro han informado de que la joven ha caído al suelo sin ningún síntoma previo durante la prueba.

Un equipo del Sistema de Emergencia Médicas (SEM) ha intentado reanimar a la joven usando un desfibrilador, pero las maniobras de recuperación han sido infructuosas.

La prueba, una media maratón en la que participaban unas 1.500 personas, ha partido por la mañana desde distintas poblaciones gerundenses, con un tronco principal desde Girona hacia Platja d'Aro.


----------



## Usersiter (2 Mar 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> *Una atleta de 30 años muere a pocos metros de meta en una carrera en Girona*
> 
> Una atleta de 30 años muere a pocos metros de meta en una carrera en Girona
> 
> ...



hilo de seguimiento:

Muere una atleta en una media maratón en Girona a escasos metros de la línea de meta


----------



## Cormac (3 Mar 2020)

*Muere Nicolás Portal, director del equipo ciclista INEOS, a los 40 años*
*El mánager general del conjunto en el que corren Chris Froome, Egan Bernal o Richard Carapaz ha fallecido a causa de un paro cardiaco.*

Muere Nicolás Portal, director del equipo ciclista INEOS, a los 40 años

Día de luto en el mundo del ciclismo. *Nicolás Portal*, ex ciclista y director del *Team Sky* desde 2019, que esta temporada ha pasado a llamarse *Team INEOS*, ha fallecido a causa de un paro cardíaco a los 40 años de edad mientras estaba en su casa en *Andorra* durante la tarde de este martes.
Portal ha estado relacionado con el mundo del ciclismo profesional desde 2002 cuando debutó con el *AG2R* francés. Pasó por las filas del *Caisse D'Epargne*, el equipo español más laureado de la historia para ser fiel escudero de *Alejandro Valverde* entre 2006 y 2009. En ese año se retiró prematuramente debido a unos problemas cardíacos. Después llegó a Sky donde, cuando se retiró, se convirtió en un pilar dentro del equipo directivo.
*Un corredor de grandes vueltas*
Portal acudió como profesional casi siempre al Tour de Francia. Hasta en seis ocasiones, casi todas como corredor del AG2R, para hacer un hueco al equipo francés en la 'Grande Boucle'. No consiguió pasar nunca del sexto puesto como mejor resultado en la ronda gala, pero así captó la atención de un equipo de categoría *World Tour* como el español. También estuvo en la *Vuelta a España* de 2002 con el conjunto francés


----------



## Usersiter (7 Mar 2020)

Caídos en carrera, más frecuente de lo que parece:

Muere un atleta de 49 años en medio de una carrera por un paro cardíaco

Segundo muerto en una carrera este sábado: un alemán en la Spartan Race de Mallorca


----------



## daesrd (7 Mar 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Maratón:*
> 
> ​Maravilloso. El Maratón causa daño renal​​marathon kidney damage - Buscar con Google​​El estudio original:​​https://www.ajkd.org/article/S0272-6386(17)30536-X/fulltext​​Lo gracioso es que los investigadores no querían investigar el Maraton per se. Querian usar el Maraton como modelo para entender la insuficiencia renal en cortadores de cana de azucar en Nicaragua:​​https://www.ajkd.org/article/S0272-6386(15)01157-9/fulltext​​Para su sorpresa se encontraron que el Maraton causa todos los indicadores de dano renal, celulas renales muertas en sangre incluidas.​​Pero trnquilos, ¿eh? El daño renal por Maratón es "reversible". Los efectos a largo plazo sobre los riñones de hace rmaratones son DESCONOCIDOS.​​Testosterona disminuida por Maratón​​Hormonal responses to marathon running in non-elite athletes. - PubMed - NCBI​​Es algo maravilloso el Maraton. Te daña los rinones y te baja la testosterona.
> 
> ...



Cómo todo lo que pone de moda los MASS MIERDA, es peligroso y y hay que desconfiar. 
PD. Por cierto, he visto la lista de los futbolistas fallecidos, y creo que falta Juanito, el gran jugador malagueña que jugo en el Real Madrid.


----------



## daesrd (7 Mar 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Maratón:*
> 
> ​Maravilloso. El Maratón causa daño renal​​marathon kidney damage - Buscar con Google​​El estudio original:​​https://www.ajkd.org/article/S0272-6386(17)30536-X/fulltext​​Lo gracioso es que los investigadores no querían investigar el Maraton per se. Querian usar el Maraton como modelo para entender la insuficiencia renal en cortadores de cana de azucar en Nicaragua:​​https://www.ajkd.org/article/S0272-6386(15)01157-9/fulltext​​Para su sorpresa se encontraron que el Maraton causa todos los indicadores de dano renal, celulas renales muertas en sangre incluidas.​​Pero trnquilos, ¿eh? El daño renal por Maratón es "reversible". Los efectos a largo plazo sobre los riñones de hace rmaratones son DESCONOCIDOS.​​Testosterona disminuida por Maratón​​Hormonal responses to marathon running in non-elite athletes. - PubMed - NCBI​​Es algo maravilloso el Maraton. Te daña los rinones y te baja la testosterona.
> 
> ...



Yo lo tengo claro. Todo lo que fomentan los MASS MIERDA, y con ellos la administración, ayuntamientos, series de televisión, etc, etc, es como mínimo,sospechoso de ser un peligro. Un ejemplo es el fomento de la homosexualidad que, de forma subliminal, y a veces descarada, llevan años fomentando. También el mestizaje.
Las drogas también las fomentaron, de manera indirecta, en los años 80, con películas y canciones de éxito como deprisa deprisa, el torete, el vaquilla, etc.
El deporte, aunque parezca que no tiene nada que ver con lo anterior, estoy seguro que no les hace bien a los cientos de miles de personas que están enganchados diariamente sólo para esculpir su cuerpo.


----------



## Usersiter (7 Mar 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> Cómo todo lo que pone de moda los MASS MIERDA, es peligroso y y hay que desconfiar.
> PD. Por cierto, he visto la lista de los futbolistas fallecidos, y creo que falta Juanito, el gran jugador malagueña que jugo en el Real Madrid.



Y lo peor es que al menos en carreras de larga distancia, no es tan raro que haya fallecidos. Cada dos por tres cae alguno y tenemos noticias de esas. La frecuencia es, por desgracia, muy alta.


----------



## Cormac (7 Mar 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> Cómo todo lo que pone de moda los MASS MIERDA, es peligroso y y hay que desconfiar.
> PD. Por cierto, he visto la lista de los futbolistas fallecidos, y creo que falta Juanito, el gran jugador malagueña que jugo en el Real Madrid.



Juanito murió en un accidente de tráfico.


----------



## Cormac (8 Mar 2020)

Así le queda una luchadora de la UFC








Después:























￼


----------



## Mineroblanco (8 Mar 2020)

Para los maduros los deportes sanos son la pesca, el billar, el ajedrez, el tiro deportivo (tomando las precauciones necesarias), la caza (yendo acompañado por otra persona), la gimnasia (sin cansarse demasiado)...Lo que no debe hacer un cuarentón es correr diez km, jugar al tenis, correr la maratón, jugar al fútbol...So pena de sufrir un infarto.


----------



## Erasithanatos (18 Mar 2020)

"Tengo 36 años y buena salud, hago crossfit, estoy ingresado con neumonía y te aviso: ojo al virus, es grave"

Me acordé de ti, Ayn-
*"Tengo 36 años y buena salud, hago crossfit, estoy ingresado con neumonía y te aviso: ojo al virus, es grave"*


----------



## Shudra (18 Mar 2020)

Pero, entonces. ¿Con hacer pesas y abdominales en casa basta o qué?


----------



## Suko (18 Mar 2020)

Daniel Plainview dijo:


> Pero, entonces. ¿Con hacer pesas y abdominales en casa basta o qué?



pues a mi si...tengo 48 y todos los dias me hago mis flexiones y sentadillas para estar duro, pero tengo mi tripita cervecera. No pienso pegarme carreras ni sudar mas de la cuenta.


----------



## Shudra (18 Mar 2020)

Suko dijo:


> pues a mi si...tengo 48 y todos los dias me hago mis flexiones y sentadillas para estar duro, pero tengo mi tripita cervecera. No pienso pegarme carreras ni sudar mas de la cuenta.



Sí, pero...¿tienes cuerpo mazado? Me refiero a si las pesas te han hecho sacar músculo. Porque yo paso de gastar en gimnasio.


----------



## Suko (18 Mar 2020)

No hago pesas....fui al Gym durante 4 años hace 15...pero siempre he tenido fuerza de voluntad para hacer gimnasia (Ahora calistenia) en casa.


----------



## Max Aub (18 Mar 2020)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> "Tengo 36 años y buena salud, hago crossfit, estoy ingresado con neumonía y te aviso: ojo al virus, es grave"
> 
> Me acordé de ti, Ayn-
> *"Tengo 36 años y buena salud, hago crossfit, estoy ingresado con neumonía y te aviso: ojo al virus, es grave"*



Crossfit, la última gilipollez para desvencijar articulaciones y tendones.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (28 Mar 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2 qué opinas del béisbol?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Mar 2020)

Pueeeees....sé de heridas por las velocidades alcanzadas por la bola.

Por lo demás creo que son esfuerzos breves y muy intensos, ergo buenos cardiovascularmente.

Pero sé muy poco sobre ese deporte.


----------



## Leandro lo (28 Mar 2020)

Yo práctico bjj desde hace mas de 15 años. Es un deporte formidable trabajas la fuerza, la resistencia, la elasticidad, la coordinación, la velocidad, el cardio. 
Ya soy algo pureta y me encuentro mejor que nunca, ademas consigues un físico que estéticamente esta muy bien, ni muy Delgado ni muy hinchado. 
Esta probada su eficacia como arte marcial y de Defensa, ahí están los primeros UFC y las MMA en general que pusieron a la lucha de suelo en su lugar. 
Otra cosa es para la lucha en la calle donde contra una sola persona y desarmada es muy efectivo pero contra varias personas o armas estas perdido, mejor ser un buen runner jajja. 
A nivel de salud es formidable, ya os digo 41 años y como un puto roble. Eso si a veces hacemos entrenamientos de competición donde podemos llegar a hacer entre 40 y 50 minutos de combate con poco descanso y así todos los días durante un mes y medio, eso si que no es bueno para la salud. Mención aparte los campeones mundiales y profesionales que entre los entrenos que hacen( a veces 3 entrenos diarios) y la química que toman no creo que sea muy saludable. 
A nivel lesivo hay un desgaste de articulaciones y músculos sobretodo en la espalda, aunque estirando ,reforzando y conociendo tu cuerpo puedes minimizar, también hay un riesgo de lesiones por caídas y luxaciones.
Otro deporte que he practicado y aconsejo es la lucha libre olímpica, que es más explosiva y algo más dura, pero efectiva( la mayoría de Campeones UFC son wrestlers). 
Se me olvidaba lo más importante trabajas la mente, la disciplina, la determinación, el respeto, la constancia, valores que te harán mejorar el día a día y estar preparado para la vida. 
El bjj, lucha, y Artes marciales en general , harán lo que no hace nada en este mundo, os llenara el alma y os llevará a la verdadera senda de los guerreros, y todo eso disfrutando y aprendiendo. 
En el arresto domiciliario que nos han impuesto, me estoy dando cuenta de lo que AMO este deporte y lo que me ha dado .


----------



## zapatitos (28 Mar 2020)

Pues el PRISOE y Pudrimos han solucionado de un plumazo el problema de los perjuicios del deporte y el esfuerzo físico, prohibido practicarlos y punto.

Que grandes son.

Saludos.


----------



## Leandro lo (28 Mar 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues el PRISOE y Pudrimos han solucionado de un plumazo el problema de los perjuicios del deporte y el esfuerzo físico, prohibido practicarlos y punto.
> 
> Que grandes son.
> 
> Saludos.



Porque siempre se preocupan por nosotros, y encima somos desagradecidos. 
Y lo que vamos a ahorrar estando en casa.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Mar 2020)

Leandro lo dijo:


> Porque siempre se preocupan por nosotros, y encima somos desagradecidos.
> Y lo que vamos a ahorrar estando en casa.



Yo en zapatillas de las de correr ya llevaré ahorrado unos 30 euros, gracias PRISOE.

Saludos.


----------



## 999999999 (29 Mar 2020)

Upeo sano!


----------



## Cormac (22 Abr 2020)

Normalizar la regla: el pequeño beneficio del confinamiento para las mujeres deportistas

*Normalizar la regla: el pequeño beneficio del confinamiento para las mujeres deportistas*
*Muchas sufren retrasos o alteraciones de la menstruación durante el calendario de competiciones que ahora se ha retrasado o anulado por el confinamiento.

Amenorrea, oligomenorrea, disfunción de la fase luteal... son términos médicos con los que están familiarizadas la mayoría de las deportistas, en particular las de alto rendimiento que saben cómo afecta a su cuerpo la búsqueda continua de la excelencia.*
Todos están relacionados con el ciclo menstrual, *un ciclo que sufre múltiples alteraciones durante la vida competitiva* de una atleta. La brusca interrupción de la actividad física, como la que padecen ahora las deportistas debido al obligado confinamiento en sus hogares, *puede poner fin o al menos aminorar esas irregularidades*. El ciclo experimenta una 'nueva normalidad' a la que no está acostumbrado.

*"El deporte es lo que causa la anomalía"*, explicó el doctor Pedro Manonelles, presidente de la Sociedad Española de Medicina del Deporte y director de la Cátedra Internacional de la misma especialidad en la UCAM.


"Si el estado de alarma se prolonga, como parece, más de dos meses, *es fácil que muchas deportistas mejoren o normalicen su situación* menstrual durante ese tiempo", afirmó el médico.
La llegada de la *menarquía (fecha de la primera regla)*, el regreso de la menstruación después de una etapa de amenorrea (ausencia de ella) o la vuelta a los ciclos de 28 días y el fin de la *oligomenorrea (ciclo menstrual más largo de lo habitual)* son situaciones para las que deben estar preparadas las deportistas que viven aisladas debido al coronavirus.

"Las alteraciones menstruales *llegan con el ejercicio a un nivel deportivo muy alto o con un control de peso muy estricto*. La alteración es directamente proporcional al nivel de ejercicio", indicó Manonelles en conversación telefónica desde Zaragoza.

"Es curioso que los cambios en este caso se den al revés: e*l descenso de la actividad es lo que trae la normalidad*", dijo.
"Todo depende del ejercicio que haga la deportista en su casa, que es donde ahora debe estar, *pero difícilmente será comparable a su actividad habitual. Necesariamente se habrá reducido mucho*", comentó el doctor. 
Por ello, lo normal será que "el efecto de la alteración menstrual desaparezca o disminuya mucho". "Si se mantienen, las alteraciones revierten o mejoran", subrayó.

Los cambios hormonales que pueda experimentar la mujer* dependen también "de la intensidad del ejercicio y de la morfología corporal* de quien practica ese deporte. No es lo mismo, una corredora de ultramaratón que una gimnasta".
*Gimnasia*
*Lucía Guisado*, seleccionadora española de gimnasia artística, indicó que *sus deportistas no le han referido* durante esta etapa ninguna incidencia relacionada con la regla.

Pero recuerda que, *cuando algunas de ellas aún no menstruaban, tuvieron precisamente su primer periodo "coincidiendo con un parón* por algún motivo, como lesión o vacaciones".

El aumento de peso que los deportistas suelen experimentar en este periodo sin competiciones ni entrenamientos *también incide en el ciclo menstrual femenino*.

"En estos días se puede engordar un poco y *la amenorrea tiene que ver con el porcentaje de grasa corporal*", recordó el doctor Manonelles, por lo que la regla puede volver a aparecer en deportistas que la habían perdido.

También puede variar, aunque sobre ello el catedrático aseguró que hay poca literatura, *"la cantidad de menstruación"*. En caso de un aumento extraordinario, hay que tener en cuenta que "un mayor sangrado aumenta el nivel de pérdida de hierro", con el consiguiente riesgo de anemia.

En cuanto al rendimiento deportivo de las mujeres durante su menstruación,* "en algunas disminuye y en otras incluso mejora, el comportamiento es variable"*.

"Si la menstruación afecta mucho al rendimiento, se puede modificar la fecha de la regla", dijo. Suele hacerse con anticonceptivos. *"Pero ahora no tiene por qué hacerse, al no haber competición"*, añadió el doctor Manonelles, que fue médico de selección y de equipos femeninos de baloncesto.

"Si ya hay alguna deportista en tratamiento hormonal habitual, lo único que tiene que hacer es seguir con él", señaló.

Pedro Manonelles apuntó a otro factor que, junto al descenso en la actividad física, puede alterar en estas jornadas de confinamiento el ciclo menstrual de las deportistas: *el estrés: *"El estrés psicológico que acarrea el confinamiento también influye. *Una mujer afectada o preocupada por la posibilidad de no acudir a una competición o por el riesgo de perderse una beca puede perfectamente sufrir* alteraciones menstruales por ello", aseguró el especialista.


----------



## Langlais (22 Abr 2020)

Leandro lo dijo:


> Yo práctico bjj desde hace mas de 15 años. Es un deporte formidable trabajas la fuerza, la resistencia, la elasticidad, la coordinación, la velocidad, el cardio.
> Ya soy algo pureta y me encuentro mejor que nunca, ademas consigues un físico que estéticamente esta muy bien, ni muy Delgado ni muy hinchado.
> Esta probada su eficacia como arte marcial y de Defensa, ahí están los primeros UFC y las MMA en general que pusieron a la lucha de suelo en su lugar.
> Otra cosa es para la lucha en la calle donde contra una sola persona y desarmada es muy efectivo pero contra varias personas o armas estas perdido, mejor ser un buen runner jajja.
> ...



Estoy igual que tu, me dedico enserio a Mma y cuando compito entreno 3 veces al día 6h al día de media.
Además de todo la técnica y demás hago muchísimos ejercicios mentales de concentración y de reacción. Tengo la mente más lúcida que el 90% de la población.
Llevo más de 10 años prácticando deportes de contacto y mi única lesión ha sido una distensión en el ligamento de la rodilla. De hecho salgo con más dolores cuando entreno semanalmente que al competir. 
Siempre recomiendo a todo el mundo hacer algún deporte de contacto,en mi caso me dan una satisfacción personal como ningún otro.
Y como bien dices recomendaría a todo el mundo el Bjj. Puedes competir si te apetece en toddas las edades y con cabeza no llega a ser tan lesivo como el box por ejemplo.
Yo lo tengo claro que el día que no pueda seguir peleando deportes de contacto seguiré en grappling o Bjj. Y la lucha es una pasada una vez que sabes.
Para mi es un deporte básico, es un instinto muy interiorizado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Abr 2020)

La tragedia de 'Ferino', el antidisturbios fallecido de un infarto: acababa de ser padre a los 45 años


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Abr 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La tragedia de 'Ferino', el antidisturbios fallecido de un infarto: acababa de ser padre a los 45 años



es muy muy probable que tuviera las arterias o el sistema capilar taponado por el colesterol, dada la supersaludable dieta alta en carnuza y colesterol que se lleva acostumbrando en todo occidente desde hace unas décadas, dietas en la cual se crió.


----------



## 999999999 (26 Abr 2020)

Langlais dijo:


> Estoy igual que tu, me dedico enserio a Mma y cuando compito entreno 3 veces al día 6h al día de media.
> Además de todo la técnica y demás hago muchísimos ejercicios mentales de concentración y de reacción. Tengo la mente más lúcida que el 90% de la población.
> Llevo más de 10 años prácticando deportes de contacto y mi única lesión ha sido una distensión en el ligamento de la rodilla. De hecho salgo con más dolores cuando entreno semanalmente que al competir.
> Siempre recomiendo a todo el mundo hacer algún deporte de contacto,en mi caso me dan una satisfacción personal como ningún otro.
> ...



Yo lo practiqué el BJJ un poco de tiempo y te digo.

Discrepo. Por mucho que sepas caer, por mucho que se trabaje casi siempre suelo, te puedes llevar buenos costalazos.

Y es fácil lesionarse porque el otro se pase sin querer o una técnica se aplique y no de tiempo a parar aunque el otro palmee (te tuerzas un dedo, te lesiones el hombro, te hagas daño en una rodilla...)

Como defensa personal, no es lo mejor porque:

En la calle nunca hay que ir al suelo. El suelo es duro, puede haber piedras, cristales, etc... Y nunca sabes si el otro está acompañado y puedes acabar con la cabeza pateada. Además suponiendo que vaya solo, qué vas a hacer? Inmovilizarlo indefinidamente? Arriesgarte a asfixiarlo? Romperle un codo?

Lo mejor es salir corriendo, y a malas golpear lo justo para salir corriendo.
La calle no es un tatami, no es competición, y vale todo, golpeo, morder...
El BJJ no lo veo realista (salvo los Gracie Combatives, pero como estáis todos flipados con "competir", nadie hace defensa personal, NADIE!!!)

MMA es más realista, pero no hay golpes bajos, no hay mordiscos, ni golpes a los ojos, ni se puede patear en el suelo.

Lo mejor es DEFENSA PERSONAL. Es más real y se estudian técnicas específicas contra ataques concretos (defensa contra armas, etc...).
Y encima es muy rápida de aprender. Por eso en los ejércitos se enseña "CLOSE QUARTERS COMBAT", para que lo soldados sean efectivos rapidamente, y no MMA ni BJJ, aunque cojan técnicas de ellos.


----------



## Leandro lo (26 Abr 2020)

999999999 dijo:


> Yo lo practiqué el BJJ un poco de tiempo y te digo.
> 
> Discrepo. Por mucho que sepas caer, por mucho que se trabaje casi siempre suelo, te puedes llevar buenos costalazos.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en muchas cosas, el BJJ pierde efectividad en la calle , no es lo mismo el suelo de un tatami o ring que el de la calle, ademas contra mas de una persona lo tienes jodido, y si quieres finalizar o neutralizar a alguien necesitas un tiempo mínimo no es tan rapido como un golpe, y no hablemos cuando hay armas.
Luego tiene alguna ventaja, es muy valido en situaciones en la que es clave no lesionar o dañar de gravedad al oponente( por legislación) y muy útil para polícias por las inmovilizaciones y que no hay golpes ni grandes daños al rival.
Pero hay un punto donde el bjj, el wrestling, MMA, es superior a todas las artes marciales, y és el físico que se obtiene en todos los aspectos, esa fuerza, resistencia, cardio, agresividad puede llegar a marcar la diferencia.
He practicado BJJ y Wrestling con gente de otras disciplinas y TODOS se sorprenden, se intimidan del gran físico que tiene un luchador.



Espero podáis practicar artes marciales y deporte pronto. Ossss


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2020)

Leandro lo dijo:


> Espero podáis practicar artes marciales y deporte pronto. Ossss



Yo ya doy por descontado que no podré asistir a una clase normal de Karate hasta al menos 2021.

Se agradece saber 8 Katas. Son como un "gimnasio portátil". Allí donde tengo una superficie mínima puedo terminar sudando y con una excelente activación psicofísica repitiendo las 8 Katas de mi nivel una detrás de otra.

Hasta en un Garaje solitario las he hecho. Estaba cansado y abotargado antes. Fue hacer las 8 Katas y retomar la conducción alerta y con lo que yo llamo "Bienestar de Karate". Uno sale de una buena clase de Karate activado, con los sentidos afilados, alerta y relajado.

Además repito mi examen de Cinturón Negro y la clase básica de siempre: Estiramientos, Planchas...

Oss.


----------



## Langlais (26 Abr 2020)

999999999 dijo:


> Yo lo practiqué el BJJ un poco de tiempo y te digo.
> 
> Discrepo. Por mucho que sepas caer, por mucho que se trabaje casi siempre suelo, te puedes llevar buenos costalazos.
> 
> ...



Has prácticado poco tiempo tu lo has dicho.
Y en si no es por el deporte que te lesiones sino por tener a algún zoquete de compañero. Para nada lo veo lesivo cuando es de los pocos deportes que practican los abueletes y muchos de ellos compiten.
En la calle tienes razón no es lo idóneo ir al suelo, pero en Bjj también existen los derribos cosa que es de lo más útil. 
y lo que dices de Mma que no lo puedas hacer compitiendo no significa que en la calle no, pero sabiendo Mma de verdadno creo que te haga falta.
He trabajo de puerta años, y a l hora de reducir a alguien un buen mataleon. Y si se trata de repartir cualquier deporte de strike.
Y una cosa es hacer Mma para pensar que haces algo y otra en plan serio ya te digo que cualquiera que sepa defensa personal no te tose. Básicamente no saben ni mover los pies ni defender un derribo.
Hace unos meses humillé a base de derribos simplemente a un profesor de estos de defensa personal. El 97% vende humos, luego tengo entrenando conmigo a policías de grupos especiales y lo que hacen es Bjj curiosidades de la vida.


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (29 Abr 2020)

Langlais dijo:


> Has prácticado poco tiempo tu lo has dicho.
> Y en si no es por el deporte que te lesiones sino por tener a algún zoquete de compañero. Para nada lo veo lesivo cuando es de los pocos deportes que practican los abueletes y muchos de ellos compiten.
> En la calle tienes razón no es lo idóneo ir al suelo, pero en Bjj también existen los derribos cosa que es de lo más útil.
> y lo que dices de Mma que no lo puedas hacer compitiendo no significa que en la calle no, pero sabiendo Mma de verdadno creo que te haga falta.
> ...



Todo ese rollo para contarnos que te haces mamadas con policias


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Abr 2020)

paleomagufos. La carne es mu güena.

Animal models of atherosclerosis


----------



## Langlais (29 Abr 2020)

Miguel Lacambra Real dijo:


> Todo ese rollo para contarnos que te haces mamadas con policias



Gran argumentación.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 May 2020)

Tiger Woods dice que correr le destruyó el cuerpo


----------



## Ptolomeo IX Sóter (4 May 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> paleomagufos. La carne es mu güena.
> 
> Animal models of atherosclerosis



Yo no se quien es más magufo, el que dice que comerse un filete de ternera es lo mismo que fumarse un cigarro y beberse una copa de whisky o el que defiende con total seriedad que comer un mendrugo de pan es peor que comer azúcar a puñados.

Os tendría que censurar calopez a ambos por libelistas y encerraros en conspiraciones.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 May 2020)

Wihtredus I dijo:


> Yo no se quien es más magufo, el que dice que comerse un filete de ternera es lo mismo que fumarse un cigarro y beberse una copa de whisky o el que defiende con total seriedad que comer un mendrugo de pan es peor que comer azúcar a puñados.
> 
> Os tendría que censurar calopez a ambos por libelistas y encerraros en conspiraciones.



yo jamás he defendido eso de la carne, hay que informarse mejor.


----------



## Akiran (5 May 2020)

Ayn... ¿Crees que el Yoga clásico sería lo mejor para mantener el cuerpo tonificado y bien oxigenado?

Pasé un tiempo en la India y he visto mucha gente que practica Yoga a diario. Son ejercicios con cierta fuerza física y tengo entendido que hace bombear de sangre cada rincón del cuerpo, lo que proporciona oxígeno por completo. También al tensionar con las posturas, produce tonificación del cuerpo.

Ah y al parecer están muy sanos físicamente. Algunos que conocí tenían más de 80 años y estaban hechos unos chavales.

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 May 2020)

Hice Yoga en los 80 y 90. En mi etapa Hippie.

Era muy, muy exigente. Creo que es un buen ejercicio físico.


----------



## autsaider (16 May 2020)

Aprovecho este hilo para contarlo.

El primero al que tuvieron que ingresar en italia era uno que se entrenaba para maratones (o algo por el estilo). O sea: un tonto del capullo que se ha destrozado el cuerpo por si solo y que ya estaba hecho polvo, a ese es al que hay que ingresar por el virus. ¿El culpable era el virus o era él?

Pero es que los datos de korea y toda asia apuntan a lo mismo: el virus solo afecta a tontos del capullo que ya estaban hechos polvo.

Los propios doctores asiáticos lo llevan diciendo desde el principio. Los infectados notarán poco o nada. Quizá un resfriado o incluso nada en absoluto. Pero hay unos pocos que ya estaban destrozados antes de que llegara el virus. Esos son los que se mueren. ¿La culpa es del virus o de ellos?

Toda la evidencia disponible apunta a que el virus no mata al que toma vitaminas, hace comiditas cada 3 horas, hace limpiezas de higado y de intestino, depura el sistema linfático... el virus mata única y exclusivamente a los que no hacen nada de lo que deben y hacen todo lo que no deben.

Pero como vivimos en una sociedad de cafres, tarados e hijos de puta, pues se dedican a hacer el demente y nos obligan a nosotros a hacer el demente.


----------



## 999999999 (16 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hice Yoga en los 80 y 90. En mi etapa Hippie.
> 
> Era muy, muy exigente. Creo que es un buen ejercicio físico.



Hola Ayn

Has probado el Pilates?
Yo sí, y ni fu ni fa

Por eso pregunto por el Yoga, por el tema de reflujo, entrenar respiración y mejorar postura

Lo veo complicado.
Por fuerza y flexibilidad, q los tengo, pero el Yoga es otro nivel a mi parecer

Estilo? Comentarios? Opiniones? 

Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## rohirrim (16 May 2020)

andar cuenta como deporte? o se pueden andar 10-12 horas a la semana? en ratos de 2 horas seguidas por ejemplo, 5 veces x semana


----------



## 999999999 (16 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> andar cuenta como deporte? o se pueden andar 10-12 horas a la semana? en ratos de 2 horas seguidas por ejemplo, 5 veces x semana



Andar es sano


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> andar cuenta como deporte?



Curiosamente gasta la misma energía andar que correr una distancia.

La misma.

Lo que varía es la potencia (energía/tiempo)


----------



## meusac (17 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Curiosamente gasta la misma energía andar que correr una distancia.
> 
> La misma.
> 
> Lo que varía es la potencia (energía/tiempo)



Así es , la energía y la potencia están relacionados con el tiempo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 May 2020)

No sé si hay burbuja pero bicicletas de 5000 euros he visto muchas con esto de dar vueltas a Burgos...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 May 2020)

Además es bueno para el corazón bombear a tope... Y te deja el metabolismo acelerado, es mejor el cardio que andar, se puede nadar o hacer bicicleta, no todo es correr...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2020)

Los peligros del running: «No estamos hechos para correr»


----------



## M.Karl (18 May 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2 







Espeleología acuática. Opinión. Gracias.


----------



## 999999999 (18 May 2020)

M.Karl dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suma a los riesgos de la escalada, el de ahogamiento 

Un win win de libro

Darwin te felicita


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2020)

M.Karl dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no lo haría, forastero...

Caving - Wikipedia

*Safety*
 

A caver begins rope descent of a vertical shaft using an abseil rack.

See also: Cave rescue

Caves can be dangerous places; hypothermia, falling, flooding, falling rocks and physical exhaustion are the main risks. Rescuing people from underground is difficult and time-consuming, and requires special skills, training, and equipment. Full-scale cave rescues often involve the efforts of dozens of rescue workers (often other long-time cavers who have participated in specialized courses, as normal rescue staff are not sufficiently experienced in cave environments), who may themselves be put in jeopardy in effecting the rescue. This said, caving is not necessarily a high-risk sport (especially if it does not involve difficult climbs or diving). As in all physical sports, knowing one's limitations is key.

Caving in warmer climates carries the risk of contracting histoplasmosis, a fungal infection that is contracted from bird or bat droppings. It can cause pneumonia and can disseminate in the body to cause continued infections.[12]

In many parts of the world, leptospirosis ("a type of bacterial infection spread by animals" including rats[13]) is a distinct threat due to the presence of rat urine in rainwater or precipitation that enters the caves water system. Complications are uncommon, but can be serious. Safety risks while caving can be minimized by using a number of techniques:



Checking that there is no danger of flooding during the expedition. Rainwater funneled underground can flood a cave very quickly, trapping people in cut-off passages and drowning them. In the UK, drowning accounts for almost half of all caving fatalities (see List of UK caving fatalities).
Using teams of several cavers, preferably at least four. If an injury occurs, one caver stays with the injured person while the other two go out for help, providing assistance to each other on their way out.
Notifying people outside the cave as to the intended return time. After an appropriate delay without a return, these will then organize a search party (usually made up by other cavers trained in cave rescues, as even professional emergency personnel are unlikely to have the skills to effect a rescue in difficult conditions).
Use of helmet-mounted lights (hands-free) with extra batteries. American cavers recommend a minimum of three independent sources of light per person,[14] but two lights is common practice among European cavers.[_citation needed_]
Sturdy clothing and footwear, as well as a helmet, are necessary to reduce the impact of abrasions, falls, and falling objects. Synthetic fibers and woolens, which dry quickly, shed water, and are warm when wet, are vastly preferred to cotton materials, which retain water and increase the risk of hypothermia. It is also helpful to have several layers of clothing, which can be shed (and stored in the pack) or added as needed. In watery cave passages, polypropylene thermal underwear or wetsuits may be required to avoid hypothermia.
Cave passages look different from different directions. In long or complex caves, even experienced cavers can become lost. To reduce the risk of becoming lost, it is necessary to memorize the appearance of key navigational points in the cave as they are passed by the exploring party. Each member of a cave party shares responsibility for being able to remember the route out of the cave. In some caves it may be acceptable to mark a small number of key junctions with small stacks or "cairns" of rocks, or to leave a non-permanent mark such as high-visibility flagging tape tied to a projection.
Vertical caving uses ladders or single rope technique (SRT) to avoid the need for climbing passages that are too difficult. SRT however is a complex skill and requires proper training before use underground and needs well-maintained equipment. Some drops that are abseiled down may be as deep as several hundred meters (for example Harwood Hole).


----------



## autsaider (23 May 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2 

Hay montañas de sistemas de entrenamiento distintos para crear músculo. Todos aseguran que él es el bueno y que los demás son malos.

¿Alguna recomendación?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2020)

HIT de Mike Mentzer.

Entrenamientos intensísimos, Breves (no más de 20-30 minutos) e infrecuentes.

Ir al fallo en la última serie.

Además hacer negativas y estáticas, en las cuales levantas mucho más peso que en las positivas.


----------



## 999999999 (23 May 2020)

1 El HIT era para 1 o 2 veces semana

Te crees q vas a entrenar a tope todos los días???    

Documéntate un poco, anda... 

Y cuidado porque había gente q decía q era poco volumen y lesivo para las articulaciones por ir a tope. 

Aparte q no hay series de calentamiento q son necesarias


----------



## Cormac (7 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> HIT de Mike Mentzer.
> 
> Entrenamientos intensísimos, Breves (no más de 20-30 minutos) e infrecuentes.
> 
> ...



Pero para ese entrenamiento necesitas a un compañero siempre.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2020)

Ultra pasarse.

En HIT el entrenamiento es breve, intensísimo E INFRECUENTE.

4 DÍAS/SEMANA máximo. Sesiones de 30 minutos máximo.

"Muscles in minutes", como tituló un libro Mike Mentzer.


----------



## 999999999 (8 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ultra pasarse.
> 
> En HIT el entrenamiento es breve, intensísimo E INFRECUENTE.
> 
> ...



4 días? 

1 o 2!!!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2020)

3-4 días para principiantes.

Yo hago 20-30 minutos de pesas 2-3 días a la semana. Hasta el fallo total con negs y pasivas para terminar.

Disociado por grupo: Chest Back Leg Shoulder Arms Rest


----------



## Maldek (8 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 3-4 días para principiantes.
> 
> Yo hago 20-30 minutos de pesas 2-3 días a la semana. Hasta el fallo total con negs y pasivas para terminar.
> 
> Disociado por grupo: Chest Back Leg Shoulder Arms Rest



Yo a raiz del puto confinamiento empecé a entrenar así, entre 30 y 40 min, 3 veces a la semana (principalmente por falta de medios y perrera) y sorprendentemente me ha ido mejor en casa que en el gym. Y además me definí mucho mas que el año pasado y con mas calidad.


----------



## Cormac (8 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 3-4 días para principiantes.
> 
> Yo hago 20-30 minutos de pesas 2-3 días a la semana. Hasta el fallo total con negs y pasivas para terminar.
> 
> Disociado por grupo: Chest Back Leg Shoulder Arms Rest



Que son negs y pasivas?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2020)

Negs Negativas: Muyyyyyyy despaaaaaaacio aguantas el peso a la bajada (peso que no puedes subir por ser excesivo)

Pas Psivas: Mueves -digamos- 1 cm el stack (pq moverlo 2 cm te es imposible) y aguantas todo lo que puedas.

Si levantas -digamos- 100 máximo puedes hacer Negs con 150 y pas con 300

Si puedes mover medio centímetro el stack, muévelo en la última repetición y aguántalo todo lo que puedas.

Ese 300 de intensidad nunca llegarías a él con repeticiones convencionales.

Los pas son casi isomètricos.

Negs y Pas al final. Las repeticiones convencionales sirven para calentar y preparar al cuerpo al esfuerzo brutal de la última repetición.

Como dijo Mike Mentzer, el crecimiento lo estimulas con la última rep. Si no la haces, no estimulas nada y te quedas igual.

Hoy he estado haciendo hombro. 30 minutos. Levantando 2cm las mancuernas en los Shrugs finales he llegado a 150 pulsaciones...y eso que estaba aparentemente casi quieto. Mancuernas que me cuesta levantar del rack.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Jun 2020)

Deportes - Se despeña en picado desde 150 m de altura la promesa de la escalada Luce Douady.


----------



## contrabajos (18 Jun 2020)

Buen hilo.


----------



## Cormac (18 Jun 2020)

Juan Carlos Unzué tiene ELA

Juan Carlos Unzué anunciará hoy a las 13:00 horas que sufre esclerosis lateral amiotrófica (ELA),una terrible enfermedad que afecta al sistema nervioso central y que avanza hasta la parálisis. El ex portero y entrenador de 53 años lo anunciará a través de un comunicado en el que lanzará un mensaje de lucha, asegurando que peleará hasta el final, siendo consciente de que es una enfermedad para la que a día de hoy no se conoce cura.

Unzué, uno de los mejores porteros que ha dado el fútbol español, empezó su carrera como futbolista en Osasuna (86-87), club del que formó parte de la cantera y desde el que dio el salto al Barcelona, donde siempre estuvo a la sombra de Andoni Zubizarreta. En el Camp Nou estuvo hasta la temporada 90-91, curso en el que fichó por el Sevilla, donde echó raíces. El club hispalense se convirtió en el equipo de su vida y allí disputó 222 encuentros en Primera división. Tenerife y Oviedo fueron sus dos siguientes equipos antes de cerrar el círculo en Osasuna, club en el que se retiró en 2003.




Ya se ha estudiado lo del ELA en futbolistas.

Investigan si una bacteria del césped de los campos de fútbol causa la ELA

El misterio de la esclerosis y el fútbol. Un estudio revela que los futbolistas italianos padecen ELA casi seis veces más que la población general

El misterio de la esclerosis y el fútbol

Se habla de dopaje, productos químicos del césped, exceso de actividad física, demasiados golpes (se hablaba que había más centrocampistas que lo sufrian)... como veis seria un golpe muy duro en el status quo, donde los héroes de la sociedad occidental son deportistas.
​


----------



## Cormac (18 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Juan Carlos Unzué tiene ELA
> 
> Juan Carlos Unzué anunciará hoy a las 13:00 horas que sufre esclerosis lateral amiotrófica (ELA),una terrible enfermedad que afecta al sistema nervioso central y que avanza hasta la parálisis. El ex portero y entrenador de 53 años lo anunciará a través de un comunicado en el que lanzará un mensaje de lucha, asegurando que peleará hasta el final, siendo consciente de que es una enfermedad para la que a día de hoy no se conoce cura.
> 
> ...



Realmente no tienen ni idea, sólo tienen un dato estadístico:
"Chiò y sus colaboradores sugieren varias explicaciones, *ninguna con certidumbre*. Afirman que la ELA *podría* estar relacionada con el ejercicio físico fuerte, y por consiguiente, no relacionada exclusivamente con el fútbol. *O quizá* el factor desencadenante sea un trauma, especialmente el trauma que supone dar de cabeza al balón *o* los traumas repetidos en las piernas. Los fármacos terapéuticos legales o ilegales también *pueden* influir, y *es posible* que toxinas medioambientales como los abonos o los herbicidas usados en los campos de fútbol influyan. Sin embargo, los autores admiten que cada una de estas *hipótesis* presenta un fallo, y *el enigma permanece*."


----------



## Charlytros (18 Jun 2020)

Me lo paso pipa cuando veo que dicen que bodybuilding no es lo mismo que musculación o hablar de sistemas de entreno como si fueran expertos, gente que tiene menos músculo que el caldo de una gitana, en serio. Pero no, no hagáis trabajo con cargas, que es muy malo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jun 2020)

Charlytros dijo:


> Me lo paso pipa cuando veo que dicen que bodybuilding no es lo mismo que musculación o hablar de sistemas de entreno como si fueran expertos, gente que tiene menos músculo que el caldo de una gitana, en serio. Pero no, no hagáis trabajo con cargas, que es muy malo.



Nos repostea usted su foto dentro de 10 años:


----------



## Charlytros (18 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nos repostea usted su foto dentro de 10 años:



Sin problema, Paris en la segunda foto tiene unos 55 años, si no más. 
Una duda, los atletas de 100 metros, larga distancia, siguen corriendo igual al bajar el ritmo de entreno o envejecer? Lydia valentín levantará lo mismo con 55 años que ahora?


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (18 Jun 2020)

Charlytros dijo:


> Me lo paso pipa cuando veo que dicen que bodybuilding no es lo mismo que musculación o hablar de sistemas de entreno como si fueran expertos, gente que tiene menos músculo que el caldo de una gitana, en serio. Pero no, no hagáis trabajo con cargas, que es muy malo.



Ese engendro de la foto tiene 3 ombligos, a parte de un evidente MICROPENE

Apuesto a que el winstroll le ha dejado CALBO tambien


----------



## Charlytros (18 Jun 2020)

Pero me repostea usted las lesiones en 10 años al utilizar un sistema como HIT de Mentzer como única vía de entreno.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jun 2020)

Charlytros dijo:


> Pero me repostea usted las lesiones en 10 años al utilizar un sistema como HIT de Mentzer como única vía de entreno.



En mi caso cero lesiones.

La fuerza máxima la hago con el mínimo rango de movimiento: Donde soy más fuerte.

El HIT que yo hago en su última serie es casi isometría.

Pocas repeticiones y menos movimiento a más carga, repeticiones hechas muy despacio y bajo control tanto en concéntrica como en excéntrica. ¡ASÍ NO HAY QUIEN SE LESIONE!


----------



## Charlytros (18 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En mi caso cero lesiones.
> 
> La fuerza máxima la hago con el mínimo rango de movimiento: Donde soy más fuerte.
> 
> ...



Con el paso del tiempo, cargas máximas con bajas repeticiones revierten en lesión, sea tendinal o muscular. No es broma ni reproche ni medimiento de polla, llevo entrenando a alto rendimiento muchos años y es la realidad de esos sistemas. Muchos acaban derivando con el paso del tiempo a rangos del 80% de 1rm para 8-12 r, o bien rangos menores de %de rm a más rep. Yo no contemplo movimientos parciales para un correcto estímulo la verdad, aparte que implican acortamiento de tendones en muchos casos. 
no se qué cargas emplearás, pero cuando te vas a más del 200% de tu peso corporal en básicos, solamente en aproximar para no lesionarse se tardan más de esos 30 minutos de entreno.


----------



## Charlytros (18 Jun 2020)

Si lo extrapolamos el mundo del culturismo competitivo, podemos ver una gran diferencia en la longevidad competitiva entre diferentes filosofías de entrenamiento.
Es algo complejo hablar de esto, puesto que estamos tratando con gente superdotada y la mayoría de nosotros, ni nos acercamos.
Pero podemos ver la diferencia entre un tony freeman, dexter jackson, melvin anthony.....
Y la escuela de la alta intensidad como Yates, Warren. 
A un 20 añero todo le va bien, nunca se lesiona, la cosa cambia cuando pasas los 35, y debes afrontar los entrenamientos de otra manera, nadie dice que el estímulo no sea tremendo, yo he hecho Doggcrapp con 25 años, y pase de 82 kilos a 97 en poco más de 4 meses, también venía de una época de parón. Hace 4 años con dicho sistema me desgarré el dorsal mayor haciendo rack pull con 280 kilos a 4 repeticiones.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jun 2020)

Charlytros dijo:


> pero cuando te vas a más del 200% de tu peso corporal en básicos, solamente en aproximar para no lesionarse se tardan más de esos 30 minutos de entreno



Hago con máquinas todo lo posible y razonable.

Es más rápido meter un selector en el stack que ir añadiendo discos.

Y mucho más seguro una máquina que pesas libres a cargas altas.

Sólo en la máquina de cuadriceps tengo que andar cargándola de discos:







Última serie a tope, no entra ni un disco más.

Debería invitar a chortinas del gym a sentarse en la máquina, como hacía Arnie 

Cero problema en cargar la máquina con discos de 25 Kg.


----------



## Charlytros (18 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hago con máquinas todo lo posible y razonable.
> 
> Es más rápido meter un selector en el stack que ir añadiendo discos.
> 
> ...



Como sistema seguro de entrenamiento no tengo nada que decir a usar máquinas con selectores, por que a no ser que el objetivo de uno sea el máximo desarrollo muscular,lo guiado siempre evita recorridos extraños en mayor medida. 
Yo soy antiselectores, pero no por nada, si no por que se me quedan cortas el 99% de carga. En mi caso uso ,cuando puedo, sistemas hammer de convergentes con discos.Aún así siempre incluyo pesos muertos, remos con barra, preses, sentadilla libre...aunque también hay un factor de disfrute con ese tipo de ejercicios la verdad


----------



## Formato JPG (18 Jun 2020)

999999999 dijo:


> Suma a los riesgos de la escalada, el de ahogamiento
> 
> Un win win de libro
> 
> Darwin te felicita



A bote pronto, tiene muchos de los riesgos de trabajo en espacio confinado.


----------



## 999999999 (18 Jun 2020)

Charlytros dijo:


> Me lo paso pipa cuando veo que dicen que bodybuilding no es lo mismo que musculación o hablar de sistemas de entreno como si fueran expertos, gente que tiene menos músculo que el caldo de una gitana, en serio. Pero no, no hagáis trabajo con cargas, que es muy malo.



Te ciclas, verdad???


----------



## Satori (18 Jun 2020)

M.Karl dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> 
> 
> ...




el buceo en cuevas o espeleobuceo ha sido el deporte con mayor porcentaje de fallecidos hasta la irrupción del salto base.


----------



## 999999999 (18 Jun 2020)

Satori dijo:


> el buceo en cuevas o espeleobuceo ha sido el deporte con mayor porcentaje de fallecidos hasta la irrupción del salto base.



Los descerebrados siempre se superan


----------



## Satori (18 Jun 2020)

999999999 dijo:


> Los descerebrados siempre se superan



y ud. que lo diga.


----------



## Trollkien (18 Jun 2020)

De acuerdo con el running pero

Crossfit: un par de dias a la semana como complemento a otra cosa es LO MEJOR. Ahora, si haces rutinas de crossfit piladas de crossfit.com que son: morir morir morir de lunes a viernes.... Ademas crossfit es solo lo que de toda la vida de dios se ha llamado circuitos de fuerza resistencia o farlek con pesas... Y ya...

Boxeo: se puede practicar boxeo sin hacer sparring o hacerlo 1 o 2 veces al mes y sin buscar ko... Si en tu gym se hace asi ves a otro dnd no... Es uno de los mejores deportes que alguien puede hacer.

Hora y media diaria que suponga algo de cardio y fuerza ( entre fuerza resistencia y algo de fuerza casi maxima sin llegar al fallo) o alternando y sin lñegsr al 80% del maximo esfuerzo... Descansando y comie do bien y cn un dia de strechin flexibildad yoga... Es l ideal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Jun 2020)

Fallece un ciclista cuando circulaba por un bidegorri de Barakaldo


----------



## Cormac (24 Jun 2020)

Quinto gregario de Indurain muerto antes de los 60 años


----------



## Trollkien (24 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Quinto gregario de Indurain muerto antes de los 60 años



Sin leer la noticia, no podemos comparar el deporte profesional con el amateur... el profesional esta hasta arriba de drogas para emjroar el rendimiento y el ciclismo en particular seguro que tb. hay legiones de medicos detras para que el consumo no se nota en lso analisis pero no para que los deportistas tengan saludo una vez son explotados deportivamente.

Nadie se va a morir por hacer hora - dos horas de ejercicio todos los dias... El tipico cardio pesas de toda la vida, o natacion pesas.
Ahora con la moda del yoga mejor aun... yo creo que mas que yoga que no deja de tener un componenete esoterico el streching y la calistenia con un poco de libres con barra mancuerna es lo mejor.


----------



## midelburgo (24 Jun 2020)

Yo hago esgrima. Sanisimo.


----------



## Cormac (19 Ago 2020)

Paracaidismo. Este se salva.
El compañero un máquina, aunque creo que el paracaídas a partir de cierta altura se abre automáticamente, aunque sí el cuerpo está mal posicionado te matas igual. 
Llevan un barómetro que si a baja altura no está abierto lo abre automáticamente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2020)




----------



## 999999999 (26 Sep 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Paracaidismo. Este se salva.
> El compañero un máquina, aunque creo que el paracaídas a partir de cierta altura se abre automáticamente, aunque sí el cuerpo está mal posicionado te matas igual.
> Llevan un barómetro que si a baja altura no está abierto lo abre automáticamente.



Hasta que se te enreda el paracaidas y no se abre, y te toca cortarlo para que salga el de emergencia y no se hagan una bola los dos...

Una manera curiosa de matarse...


----------



## Larata (26 Sep 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Judo y Aikido
> 
> Las proyecciones son MUY peligrosas



Por eso te enseñan a caer.

De todas formas creo que es importante distinguir entre deporte casual y deporte profesional. Boxeo nivel amateur no te van a meter un KO. Ni siquiera te van a pegar fuerte.


----------



## Larata (26 Sep 2020)

¿Queréis un deporte anti NWO, que no lesiona, para toda la vida y que oa prepara para el madmax?

Tiro Olímpico.

De nada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Sep 2020)

Soy Carabinero, de los de chaqueta Anschutz y correa de tiro


----------



## JmDt (27 Sep 2020)

Plan de entrenamiento para pasar las pruebas de ingreso al BUDs (Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL (BUD/S) del US NAVY. 

Es un entrenamiento buscando el rendimiento no la estética. 

Ideal para el dooms day, si lo completais habreis perdido mucho volumen a cambio de una gran fuerza y resistencia, no apto para postureo. 

Solo necesitas zapatillas, una piscina y algo de pesas.... 

https://www.sealswcc.com/training/navy-seal-swcc-physical-training-guide.html

El plan de entrenamiento esta en un pdf en el enlace junto con videos y consejos y tal.


----------



## 999999999 (27 Sep 2020)

JmDt dijo:


> Plan de entrenamiento para pasar las pruebas de ingreso al BUDs (Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL (BUD/S) del US NAVY.
> 
> Es un entrenamiento buscando el rendimiento no la estética.
> 
> ...



Perfecto para los nerds comedoritos. 
Más info para guardar en el disco duro y olvidar...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Oct 2020)

JmDt dijo:


> Es un entrenamiento buscando el rendimiento no la estética.



Mi sensei me puso vídeos de un tipo con roscas de grasa que ganaba todos los combates MMA.

Estaba muy musculado, pero la grasa lo ocultaba.

la grasa amortiguaba los golpes del oponente, el tipo absorbía golpes hasta encontrar su oprotubidad, y era implacable.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2020)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Queréis un deporte anti NWO, que no lesiona, para toda la vida y que oa prepara para el madmax?
> 
> Tiro Olímpico.
> 
> De nada.



Es un deporte paradójico.

Es el deporte de...no moverte en absoluto.

Y entonces descubres que es imposible no moverte en absoluto.

Es un deporte 90% mental, más cerca del ajedrez que de los demás deportes.


----------



## Cormac (16 Oct 2020)

Según esta teoría, el Body Pump se podría acercar al ideal de la salud. No para muscularse, porque son muchas repeticiones y por eso no puedes meter excesiva carga. 
Pero son 45 minutos con solo pequeños descansos para cambiar las cargas del peso, ya que vas a trabajar otros grupos musculares. Trabajas todos los grupos, cada tres meses cambian el ejercicio, y haces un mínimo de cardio.


----------



## Cormac (2 Nov 2020)

Conmoción en Huesca por el atropello mortal de Álex, ciclista “feliz”: rabia por el “asesino drogado”








El pasado sábado, Álex Sierra, triatleta de 38 años que pertenecía al Club Atletismo Barbastro Triatlón, falleció en el Hospital Miguel Servet de Zaragoza tras ser brutalmente atropellado un día antes por el conductor de una furgoneta que dio positivo en los test de alcohol y drogas.
En el accidente también se vio involucrado David Bestué, quien corrió mejor fortuna. Se recupera de una fractura de clavícula y golpes en numerosas partes del cuerpo. El fatal desenlace provocó una inmediata reacción de la comunidad ciclista en las redes sociales. Desde varios perfiles de personas que conocieron a Sierra se le calificaba como un hombre "feliz", "siempre sonriente" y un "luchador nato".


----------



## Cormac (3 Nov 2020)

Hallan muerto al corredor de montaña británico que desapareció en Escocia

Muere el trail runner británico Chris Smith, que desapareció el pasado martes mientras corría

*Muere el trail runner británico Chris Smith, que desapareció el pasado martes mientras corría*
Al deportista británico se le perdió la pista después de haber salido a correr por la localidad escocesa de Perthshire el pasado martes. Este jueves la policía hallaba su cuerpo sin vida.
El *corredor de montaña británico Chris Smith*, de 43 años, desapareció el pasado martes 27 de octubre mientras corría por algunas zonas boscosas de la localidad escocesa de Perthshire, donde estaba de vacaciones junto a su esposa e hijos. La policía de Escocia informaba a última hora de este jueves del hallazgo del cuerpo del corredor. Aunque han especificado que no se ha realizado la identificación formal, la familia del deportista ha sido informada.
“Podemos confirmar que alrededor de las 11:50 a.m de hoy se encontró el cuerpo de un hombre cerca de Meall Garbh en Glenlyon. La identificación formal aún no se ha llevado a cabo, pero la familia del corredor desaparecido Chris Smith ha sido informada. Las consultas están en curso y se enviará un informe al Procurador Fiscal", rezaba el comunicado.

Horas después, Billy Milligan, cuñado del corredor, emitía un comunicado en las redes sociales en el que confirmaba la muerte de Smith. "Estamos devastados con la pérdida de Chris que había perdido la vida en Glen Lyon. Días antes, él había estado haciendo lo que más le apasionaba en la vida, pasar tiempo con su esposa e hijos", decía. Además, daba las gracias a todo el equipo de rescate que había participado en la búsqueda del deportista.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Nov 2020)

Team GB runner Chris Smith died "doing what he loved"

Murio haciendo lo que mas le gustaba.

Asi que este sanisimo y super en forma hombre murio poniendose aun mas sano y mas en forma...







43 años.

Alcohólicos obesos fumadores como Churchill la palmaron a los 90 años:

Winston Churchill - Wikipedia


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Nov 2020)

No dicen de qué murió el chris smith, ¿se cayó por algún acantilado, un infarto?


----------



## Cormac (4 Nov 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Conmoción en Huesca por el atropello mortal de Álex, ciclista “feliz”: rabia por el “asesino drogado”
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 475956
> 
> ...



Joder, son la polla.... no aprenden ni aunque lo hayan sufrido en carne propia. 

Diego Ballesteros revive su accidente tras la muerte del ciclista de Barbastro: "Tengo miedo que vuelva a suceder"

*El ciclista, que quedó en silla de ruedas por un accidente en 2010, recuerda al fallecido Álex Sierra y se plantea su futuro, muy afectado por el atropello mortal de la semana pasada.

Ballesteros, que entrenaba por las carreteras de la comarca y en especial por el Eje del Vero donde Alex sufrió el atropello, muestra suscondolencias con la familia con un emotivo testimonio recordando su accidente: “Con este suceso tan trágico y próximo, no dejo de pensar en Alex y su familia, en los buenos momentos que han dejado de disfrutar juntos y el desconsuelo me deshace. Y tengo miedo, miedo que un día vuelva a suceder lo mismo a otra familia o a la mía y me pierda el abrazo de mi hijo. Escape de la muerte una vez pero las consecuencias son imborrables en mí y para los míos”.





*


----------



## Cormac (4 Nov 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Joder, son la polla.... no aprenden ni aunque lo hayan sufrido en carne propia.
> 
> Diego Ballesteros revive su accidente tras la muerte del ciclista de Barbastro: "Tengo miedo que vuelva a suceder"
> 
> ...




*Me ha recordado a este otro que pongo abajo. Le meten un botellazo que le deja tuerto por llevar una bandera de España en la cazadora, y sigue diciendo, que la va a seguir llevando.... y mientras Iglesias viviendo en un chaletazo y Abascal sin hacer la mili. 
Debe querer entrar en la ONCE*





Cormac dijo:


> Pues por lo visto no ha aprendido la le lección:
> 
> El motero de Zaragoza tuerto de un botellazo por llevar la bandera de España en su chaleco
> 
> ...


----------



## Ptolomeo IX Sóter (4 Nov 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No dicen de qué murió el chris smith, ¿se cayó por algún acantilado, un infarto?



Sobredosis de soja.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Nov 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No dicen de qué murió el chris smith, ¿se cayó por algún acantilado, un infarto?



No dicen nada.

Ergo ocultan de qué murió.

Pero te dicen que "Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba".

Obviamente murió de infarto: Su corazón no aguantó más el maltrato de seguir haciendo carreras de fondo con 43 años.

Y Churchill se murió a los 90 años, entre puros y lingotazos...


----------



## Hrodrich (4 Nov 2020)

No hay frase que sirva para tantas cosas como : "En la moderación está la virtud"


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (4 Nov 2020)

JmDt dijo:


> Plan de entrenamiento para pasar las pruebas de ingreso al BUDs (Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL (BUD/S) del US NAVY.
> 
> Es un entrenamiento buscando el rendimiento no la estética.
> 
> ...



Es duro.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No dicen nada.
> 
> Ergo ocultan de qué murió.
> 
> ...



es probable, los tarahumaras son una tribu de corredores y no tienen una longevidad correspondiente con su dieta prácticamente vegetariana como sus correlatos en el resto del mundo.

Está claro que demasiada actividad física es nociva.


----------



## seneskal (4 Nov 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es probable, los tarahumaras son una tribu de corredores y no tienen una longevidad correspondiente con su dieta prácticamente vegetariana como sus correlatos en el resto del mundo.
> 
> Está claro que demasiada actividad física es nociva.



Depende...... yo solo hablo desde la experiencia personal..pero la rutina en la actividad deportiva te aporta disciplina, resistencia y motivacion algo que la sociedad actual no anda muy sobrada...amen de salud fisica y mental....claro esta que debe estar acompañada de un buena alimentacion y estilo vida saludable..... si os sirve .....no sex(lo se, es discutible)-no cafe-no carne-no leche-no alcohol-no fumar-no farra......y teniendo en cuenta que estoy mas cerca de los 50 que de los 40.... no me quejo....ejemplo mes de septiembre de este año......un detalle...actividades entre semana realizadas despues de jornada laboral de 8 horas, en puesto de trabajo de esfuerzo fisico.....


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Nov 2020)

seneskal dijo:


> Depende...... yo solo hablo desde la experiencia personal..pero la rutina en la actividad deportiva te aporta disciplina, resistencia y motivacion algo que la sociedad actual no anda muy sobrada...amen de salud fisica y mental....claro esta que debe estar acompañada de un buena alimentacion y estilo vida saludable..... si os sirve .....no sex(lo se, es discutible)-no cafe-no carne-no leche-no alcohol-no fumar-no farra......y teniendo en cuenta que estoy mas cerca de los 50 que de los 40.... no me quejo....ejemplo mes de septiembre de este año......un detalle...actividades entre semana realizadas despues de jornada laboral de 8 horas, en puesto de trabajo de esfuerzo fisico.....
> Ver archivo adjunto 477991



a mí también me gusta entrenar intenso, aunque hago pesas más bien ahora mismo, pero pegarse maratones a nivel de élite a los 40 años y desde los 20 o antes no parece favorecer la longevidad.

Por otro lado la bicicleta también es menos desgastante que correr, claro que también si no vas a nivel de élite.

Una media de 30 km al día, la mayoría en bicicleta no me parece excesivo.


----------



## seneskal (4 Nov 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> a mí también me gusta entrenar intenso, aunque hago pesas más bien ahora mismo, pero pegarse maratones a nivel de élite a los 40 años y desde los 20 o antes no parece favorecer la longevidad.
> 
> Por otro lado la bicicleta también es menos desgastante que correr, claro que también si no vas a nivel de élite.
> 
> Una media de 30 km al día, la mayoría en bicicleta no me parece excesivo.



Lo importante es conocer tus limites, es evidente que cada individuo es diferente en genetica y fisico, por eso es fundamental llevar un seguimiento en la actividad deportiva, para ello actualmente existen multitud de aplicaciones que mediante pulsometros, GPS, etc te monotorizan tu actividad y te muestran tus limites......los limites hay que reconocerlos no traspasarlos.


----------



## 999999999 (5 Nov 2020)

seneskal dijo:


> Depende...... yo solo hablo desde la experiencia personal..pero la rutina en la actividad deportiva te aporta disciplina, resistencia y motivacion algo que la sociedad actual no anda muy sobrada...amen de salud fisica y mental....claro esta que debe estar acompañada de un buena alimentacion y estilo vida saludable..... si os sirve .....no sex(lo se, es discutible)-no cafe-no carne-no leche-no alcohol-no fumar-no farra......y teniendo en cuenta que estoy mas cerca de los 50 que de los 40.... no me quejo....ejemplo mes de septiembre de este año......un detalle...actividades entre semana realizadas despues de jornada laboral de 8 horas, en puesto de trabajo de esfuerzo fisico.....
> Ver archivo adjunto 477991



Alterna con pesas y reduce el cardio...


----------



## seneskal (5 Nov 2020)

999999999 dijo:


> Alterna con pesas y reduce el cardio...



Lo mio es el fondo, pulsaciones bajas y tal, de todas maneras los dias de runner, antes hago 30-40 minutos de flexiones-abdominales-calistenia....


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (6 Nov 2020)

La demencia persigue a los exfutbolistas: "Rematar esos balones era cabecear piedras"

*La demencia persigue a los exfutbolistas: "Rematar esos balones era cabecear piedras"*

Cuatro campeones del mundo con Inglaterra en 1966 han fallecido con esa enfermedad, y tanto sir Bobby Charlton como Torpedo Müller revelan que sufren el mismo mal

_Según revela un estudio de la *Universidad de Glasgow* (Reino Unido), los exfutbolistas profesionales tienen hasta cinco veces más riesgo de sufrir alzhéimer o demencia. El estudio ha comparado las causas de muerte de 7.676 exjugadores de fútbol escoceses con las de más de 23.000 personas de la población general y sus resultados fueron publicados en *‘The New England Journal of Medicine’*. Según las conclusiones de la investigación, los exfutbolistas tienen una tasa de mortalidad por enfermedades neurodegenerativas tres veces y media mayor que el resto de la población. Al mismo tiempo, este riesgo se incrementa hasta cinco veces más cuando se trata de *alzhéimer*._


----------



## Cormac (6 Nov 2020)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> La demencia persigue a los exfutbolistas: "Rematar esos balones era cabecear piedras"
> 
> *La demencia persigue a los exfutbolistas: "Rematar esos balones era cabecear piedras"*
> 
> ...



La verdad que los balones de fútbol de esa época con los de ahora no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2020)

Muere de un infarto a los 67 años el campeón de Europa de los 50 kilómetros marcha en 1978 y subcampeón olímpico en Moscú'80 enlazo hilo de si es sano


----------



## Cormac (22 Nov 2020)

No está muy envejecido Kílian Jornet?


----------



## jimmyjump (22 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es una gran ironía: La mayor parte del planeta se divide entre quienes perjudican su salud haciendo NADA de deporte y quienes la perjudican haciendo DEMASIADO deporte.
> 
> ​Sólo una minoría ínfima hacemos el deporte Justo: Ni muy poco ni demasiado.​​Pasa lo mismo con la comida: Millones mueren de hambre y millones mueren por comer demasiado.​​Parece haber cierta dificultad en el ser humano para dosificarse COMIDA y ACTIVIDAD FÍSICA: Casi todo el mundo o se pasan o se quedan cortos.​
> 
> ...



BRUTAL. He encontrado esta entrada de un blog en el que se recopilan casos sonados de triatletas muertos en los últimos años.

Triatlon 2005: la cara oculta del trideporte


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Nov 2020)

Qué sanísimo debe ser esto...

Kilian Jornet, a por el gran reto: 24 horas corriendo en una pista de atletismo


----------



## ¡DEATH METAL O MUERTE! (27 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _*During live playing time across 40-min matches, male and female basketball players travel 5-6 km at average physiological intensities above lactate threshold and 85% of maximal heart rate (HR).*_​​The Activity Demands and Physiological Responses Encountered During Basketball Match-Play: A Systematic Review. - PubMed - NCBI​
> 
> ​Esto supondría que en un partido de baloncesto los jugadores se hacen un 10K, esto es, corren 10 Km, que es demasiado.​​Es una salvajada pasarse ese tiempo a esa Frecuencia Cardíaca:​​
> 
> ...



No entiendo lo de los 90 minutos, AYN.

Al menos en el segundo paper tienen en cuenta las posiciones de los jugadores, no sé si en el metaanálisis que has adjuntado al principio también, porque sólo he leído lo disponible. En segundo estudio dicen algo lógico, que los pívots puros están durante menos tiempo al máximo de sus capacidades físicas, algo que achaco a que el área en el que se mueven es menor y durante la mayor parte de las posesiones se la pasan forcejeando para ganar terreno en vez de haciendo sprints, defendiendo con movimientos laterales o desmarcándose cruzando de un lado al otro la pista (y defendiendo al que se desmarca).

En general, en Europa incluso los mejores jugadores no suelen pasar de 25 minutos por partido y no pasan ni 10 minutos seguidos en cancha (échale 7 u 8 por norma general). El quinteto titular al completo suele estar en el banquillo dos o tres minutos antes de finalizar el primer y tercer cuarto. Por cuando están dentro, no es como el fútbol, donde puedes descansar, estás continuamente en movimiento. Por otra parte, hay muchas interrupciones en el juego, sobre todo en lo que tiene que ver con los tiros libres, que te pueden dar fácilmente 45 segundos de aire. Échale entre 15 y 35 interrupciones de este tipo durante el partido, que especialmente afectan menos a los jugadores que juegan la primera mitad de cada cuarto, porque las faltas de equipo se acumulan y al llegar a determinado número se empiezan a castigar con tiros libres, por lo cual durante los primeros minutos sólo las hay si se realizan cuando el atacante estaba tirando a canasta.

Es un deporte que también es muy duro para las articulaciones, tanto para los exteriores, que son los que más corren y saltan, como para los pívots, que en el deporte profesional suelen ser gente anormalmente alta, con lo cual los problemas de tobillos, rodillas, espalda, etc, son habituales y muchos terminan con lesiones crónicas.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Nov 2020)

El entrenamiento del cerebro manda.

El entrenamiento del cuerpo manda.

Los virgendoríticos pusilánimes y débiles sin fuerza de voluntad ni espíritu de sacrificio, al hoyo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Nov 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Los virgendoríticos pusilánimes y débiles sin fuerza de voluntad ni espíritu de sacrificio, al hoyo.



Soy Cinturón Negro 1er Dan de Karate Shotokan, y tirador de arma corta y larga.

Tengo un Power Rack, pesas y 2 bancos de musculación en mi casa, amén de una galería de tiro con aire comprimido de 10-15m.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Soy Cinturón Negro 1er Dan de Karate Shotokan, y tirador de arma corta y larga.
> 
> Tengo un Power Rack, pesas y 2 bancos de musculación en mi casa, amén de una galería de tiro con aire comprimido de 10-15m.



Entonces por qué dice que el deporte perjudica a la salud. Llevo haciendo judo desde los 6 años y, aparte de las lesiones habituales, como en cualquier deporte exigente, no he visto a nadie palmarla. Al contrario, tengo un maestro de más de 70 años que aparenta 20 años menos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Nov 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Entonces por qué dice que el deporte perjudica a la salud. Llevo haciendo judo desde los 6 años y, aparte de las lesiones habituales, como en cualquier deporte exigente, no he visto a nadie palmarla. Al contrario, tengo un maestro de más de 70 años que aparenta 20 años menos.



Porque deporte es competición, y eso es insano siempre. Uno va al 110%. Lo sé. He competido.

La *actividad física moderad*a es la que es buena para la salud.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Porque deporte es competición, y eso es insano siempre. Uno va al 110%. Lo sé. He competido.
> 
> La *actividad física moderad*a es la que es buena para la salud.



Eso sí. Yo también he competido. La actividad física moderada está bien, pero es sólo cuando uno conoce sus límites y va un punto más allá, con sabiduría, cuando alcanza el máximo potencial del cuerpo. Si uno va siempre al 80%, nunca podrá sacarle el máximo de partido a su rendimiento físico.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Nov 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Si uno va siempre al 80%, nunca podrá sacarle el máximo de partido a su rendimiento físico



Es tan absurdo querer sacarse "el máximo partido" como pretender ir en coche a su velocidad máxima.

El coche dura menos.

Y la persona también.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es tan absurdo querer sacarse "el máximo partido" como pretender ir en coche a su velocidad máxima.
> 
> El coche dura menos.
> 
> Y la persona también.



Como he dicho, depende de lo que conozca usted su cuerpo. 100% quiere decir máximo rendimiento. Luego hay que hacer descanso y mantenimiento. Y eso no es perjudicial si se hace con sabiduría. Ahora, 100% sin descanso y llevando al cuerpo a la ruptura, eso es lo perjudicial.

Antiguamente, un soldado podía estar batallando durante horas. Una batalla podía durar desde una hora a varias hasta tres días. Eso no lo aguanta el cuerpo entrenándose al 60% a un trote cochinero. Hay que tener un entrenamiento serio y exigente.


----------



## Pitu24 (27 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es tan absurdo querer sacarse "el máximo partido" como pretender ir en coche a su velocidad máxima.
> 
> El coche dura menos.
> 
> Y la persona también.



Creo que ambos tienen su parte de razón: el simil lo podemos hacer con un motor de gasolina:

Llevarlo a 1500 revoluciones (=moderado) es matarlo. Necesita un buen chute de 3000-4000 (máximo rendimiento) para mantenerse en forma (pero sin llegar a los 7000-8000 que sería ponerse al limite). Otra cosa sería conducir agresivamente con acelerones y frenazos: eso es lo destructivo.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Nov 2020)

Pitu24 dijo:


> Creo que ambos tienen su parte de razón: el simil lo podemos hacer con un motor de gasolina:
> 
> Llevarlo a 1500 revoluciones (=moderado) es matarlo. Necesita un buen chute de 3000-4000 (máximo rendimiento) para mantenerse en forma (pero sin llegar a los 7000-8000 que sería ponerse al limite). Otra cosa sería conducir agresivamente con acelerones y frenazos: eso es lo destructivo.



Eso es lo que pretendo decir. De vez en cuando hay que llevar el coche al 100% sin sobrepasar la línea roja, después de calentar el motor y sabiendo lo que se hace.


----------



## trancos123 (27 Nov 2020)

Aprovecho para poner el récord que intenta batir Kilian Jornet.

24h corriendo


*¿Qué récord ataca Kilian Jornet?*
El récord mundial de las 24 horas en pista pertenece al griego *Yiannis Kouros*, un portento al que el maratón se le quedó corto y se dedicó con ahínco al ultrafondo, consiguiendo más de un centenar de plusmarcas, entre ellas las de los 6 días (1.036 kilómetros), los 1.000 kilómetros (5 días, 16 horas y 17 minutos), las 48 horas (473km) y, por supuesto, el de las 24 horas, establecido en 303 kilómetros y 506 metros desde el 4 de octubre de 1997 en Adelaida (Australia). "Este récord durará siglos. No correré más carreras de 24 horas (spoiler: lo hizo)", proclamó entonces Kouros.

Si no consigue semejante proeza, siempre podrá mirar al* récord de España de las 24 horas en pista* que tiene *Iván Peñalba* en 274 kilómetros y 332 metros.

EN DIRECTO: Kilian Jornet ataca el récord de las 24 horas: streaming, parciales y toda la información


----------



## Digamelon (28 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Soy Cinturón Negro 1er Dan de Karate Shotokan, y tirador de arma corta y larga.



¿Qué opinas del IPSC?

Taluec


----------



## Cormac (30 Nov 2020)

*Dos ciclistas muertos y uno crítico tras un accidente con un coche en El Papiol (Barcelona)
Dos ciclistas han muerto y uno ha quedado en estado crítico el mediodía de este domingo tras un accidente con un coche en el kilómetro 5 de la C-1413, a la altura de El Papiol (Barcelona). Las víctimas mortales son un hombre de 66 años y una mujer de 43 años, ambos vecinos de Rubí. Según las primeras investigaciones, el turismo ha invadido el carril en sentido contrario, ha informado el Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT) en un comunicado. El conductor del turismo ha sido detenido por homicidio imprudente.*

El ciclista herido ha sido trasladado al Hospital de Bellvitge (Barcelona), mientras que las otras dos víctimas han muerto en el lugar de los hechos. Tras recibir el aviso a las 11.52 horas, se han activado cinco patrullas de los Mossos d'Esquadra y cinco unidades del Sistema d'Emergències Mèdiques (SEM). El siniestro en el que se han visto implicados este grupo de tres ciclistas y un coche se ha producido en el punto kilométrico 5 de la C-1413a, a la altura de la población barcelonesa de El Papiol.


Con estas dos víctimas ya son 97 las personas que han muerto por accidente de tráfico este año en la red viaria interurbana de Cataluña.

La entidad Coordinadora Catalana de Usuarios de la Bicicleta ha reclamado «cambiar las normativas y dejar de hablar de accidentes e imprudencias». «Las muertes producidas por los conductores de vehículos de motor son, en la mayoría de los casos, violencia en el volante», han explicado en un comunicado.


----------



## 999999999 (2 Dic 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> *Dos ciclistas muertos y uno crítico tras un accidente con un coche en El Papiol (Barcelona)
> Dos ciclistas han muerto y uno ha quedado en estado crítico el mediodía de este domingo tras un accidente con un coche en el kilómetro 5 de la C-1413, a la altura de El Papiol (Barcelona). Las víctimas mortales son un hombre de 66 años y una mujer de 43 años, ambos vecinos de Rubí. Según las primeras investigaciones, el turismo ha invadido el carril en sentido contrario, ha informado el Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT) en un comunicado. El conductor del turismo ha sido detenido por homicidio imprudente.*
> 
> El ciclista herido ha sido trasladado al Hospital de Bellvitge (Barcelona), mientras que las otras dos víctimas han muerto en el lugar de los hechos. Tras recibir el aviso a las 11.52 horas, se han activado cinco patrullas de los Mossos d'Esquadra y cinco unidades del Sistema d'Emergències Mèdiques (SEM). El siniestro en el que se han visto implicados este grupo de tres ciclistas y un coche se ha producido en el punto kilométrico 5 de la C-1413a, a la altura de la población barcelonesa de El Papiol.
> ...



Ya hay q ser temerario para hacer ciclismo en carretera... 

DEP


----------



## Cormac (4 Dic 2020)

Trail
*Muere la corredora Andrea Huser tras resbalar y caer por un acantilado*
La corredora suiza, que acabó segunda en la UTMB de 2016 y 2017, falleció después de una caída de 140 metros

Muere la corredora Andrea Huser tras resbalar y caer por un acantilado


----------



## Cormac (4 Dic 2020)

El ex futbolista Edgar Aranda, quien jugara para Guaraní en los últimos años falleció esta tarde de un infarto, según consignan las primeras informaciones. Tenía 34 años.

HOY / Un fulminante infarto se lleva a Edgar Aranda








Edgar Wilfrido Aranda Leguizamón ya estaba inactivo últimamente, pero tuvo un recorrido profesional bastante dilatado.

Jugó en Atlético 3 de Febrero de Ciudad del Este, pero desde el 2012 se enroló a filas de Guaraní, donde jugó hasta el 2017.

Para la temporada 2018 pasó a Independiente de Campo Grande y luego desapareció del espectro del profesionalismo.

Tuvo una última exposición con el Teniente Alcides González de Carapeguá, con el que salió campeón. Asimismo fue campeón con Guaraní en el Clausura del 2016.


----------



## Cormac (4 Dic 2020)

Breaking news : décès du Soul Flyers Vince Reffet

*EL FRANCÉS VINCE REFFET, PIONERO DEL TRAJE DE ALAS Y MIEMBRO DEL DÚO SOUL FLYERS, FALLECIÓ ESTE MARTES 17 DE NOVIEMBRE.*
Fue en Dubai esta mañana alrededor de las 5 a.m. (hora francesa) cuando falleció Vince Reffet. Vince Reffet fue parte del legendario dúo *Soul Flyers* . Con su socio Fred Fugen, han viajado por el mundo durante veinte años en busca de emociones y nuevos desafíos en múltiples disciplinas. Los dos atletas nunca han dejado de empujar los límites de lo posible desafiando las leyes de la gravedad. El dúo vagó por las nubes durante años, multiplicando las hazañas aéreas y los récords mundiales.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (25 Dic 2020)

Steve Thompson sufre demencia precoz con solo 42 años

*Steve Thompson sufre demencia precoz con solo 42 años: "No recuerdo haber ganado el Mundial de Rugby*

*Steve Thompson cree que su pérdida de memoria se debe a los golpes que sufrió durante su carrera en el rugby: "Creo que no veré crecer a mis hijos". Ahora va a demandar a la Federación Internacional. *

En *2003 *ganó el Mundial de Rugby, pero hoy no recuerda nada.* Steve Thompson* sufre *demencia precoz* y cree que se debe a los golpes que sufrió. Va a demandar a la Federación Internacional de Rugby y si pudiera dar marcha atrás borraría el rugby de su vida para *recuperar la memoria.*

Steve Thompson tiene demencia precoz *con solo 42 años* tras haber sido jugador de rugby. Su pérdida memoria lo tiene aterrorizado: "Pienso en si veré crecer a mis hijos, ir a la universidad, bodas y todo eso... estoy en el limbo. Probablemente no lo voy a poder ver".

Steve culpa a la Federación Internacional de Rugby, a la que va a demandar por no haberle protegido de una *enfermedad* que le va condicionar el *resto de su vida*: "Esta enfermedad tiene distintas fases. Primero aparecen la confusión, dolores de cabeza y mareos. Luego hay deterioro intelectual progresivo, problemas de convivencia social, ideas de suicidio o agresividad", explica *Jaime Masjuan*, jefe de Neurología del hospital *Ramón y Cajal. 

"No recuerdo haber estado ahí"*

Su grado de demencia es tan importante ya que *ni recuerda el Mundial* que ganó con Inglaterra *hace 17 años*: "Realmente no me acuerdo del Mundial. No me acuerdo de haber estado en Australia. Veo los partidos, estoy en el campo. Pero no me acuerdo de haber estado ahí para nada".

El origen de la enfermedad está en los *golpes crónicos repetidos*: "Lo que no se sabe es qué cantidad de golpes hay que recibir para producir esta enfermedad", explica Masjuan. Steve tampoco sabe cuántos, pero sí que de haberlo sabido no habría sido jugador de rugby.


----------



## Cormac (8 Ene 2021)

*FÚTBOL INTERNACIONAL - JUGABA EN LA TERCERA DIVISIÓN LUSA*
*Muere Alex Apolinario, el joven jugador del Alverca que se desplomó sin motivo en el campo*

Muere Alex Apolinario, el joven jugador del Alverca que se desplomó sin motivo en el campo

*Alex Apolinario,* jugador del *FC Alverca* formado en el Cruzeiro brasileño, falleció este jueves a los *24 años de edad* según informan desde el propio equipo después de protagonizar el pasado día 3 de enero una escalofriante acción donde perdió el conocimiento y cayó de espaldas al suelo en pleno encuentro ante el *Uniao de Almeirim* de la décima jornada del Campeonato de Portugal (Tercera división lusa).
La acción se produjo de forma inesperada en el minuto 27 de partido sin mediar ningún golpe previo en su pérdida de conocimiento. La ambulancia no tardó ni 60 segundos en llegar al centro del campo y trasladó al futbolista al hospital mientras compañeros y rivales formaron un círculo para rezar por su salud. Tan sólo cuatro días después, el joven futbolista ha perdido la vida.

*Así fue el comunicado oficial del equipo donde informa de la muerte:*
_Con profundo pesar informamos, según la información proporcionada por el personal médico del Hospital Vila Franca de Xira, la muerte por muerte cerebral de nuestro deportista Alex Sandro dos Santos Apolinário, esta mañana. FC Alverca Futebol SAD brindará todo el apoyo necesario a sus familias. En este momento de luto todas las actividades del FC Alverca están canceladas._


----------



## 999999999 (8 Ene 2021)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> *El origen de la enfermedad está en los golpes crónicos repetidos: "Lo que no se sabe es qué cantidad de golpes hay que recibir para producir esta enfermedad", explica Masjuan. Steve tampoco sabe cuántos, pero sí que de haberlo sabido no habría sido jugador de rugby.*



El agua moja

No hace falta ser neurólogo para imaginarse q bueno no debe ser...


----------



## ryo (11 Ene 2021)

Suma y sigue.

Muere Christopher Mauboulou, futbolista de 30 años, de un infarto mientras jugaba un partido con unos amigos


----------



## Cormac (13 Ene 2021)

*Muere el basquetbolista Paulo Diamantino en pleno partido*

*Basquetbolista de 35 años se desploma y muere en pleno partido*
*Paulo Diamantino se desvaneció cuando iba a ingresar a la duela para el segundo tiempo, servicios de emergencia intentaron reanimarlo sin obtener éxito.*





Paulo Diamantino (Twitter : @fpbasquetebol)


*LA AFICIÓN*
Ciudad de México / 09.01.2021 09:47:13
El basquetbol de Portugal vive momentos de luto después de que *el jugador Paulo Diamantino, del Mirandela, muriera en la duela *cuando estaba a punto de ingresar para el segundo tiempo del juego contra el Juventude Pacense.
Diamantino, de 35 años, e*staba listo para jugar el segundo tiempo del partido de la Segunda División de Portugal cuando se desplomó ante la mirada de los demás basquetbolistas,* entre los que se destaca la presencia de su hermano gemelo. Los bomberos presentes en el juego intentaron reanimarlo sin éxito. El jugador fue declarado muerto en el Pavilhao Municipal de Modelos.


----------



## ryo (16 Ene 2021)

Más de lo mismo.

Sergi Mingote muere tras sufrir una caída cuando bajaba del campo 1 del K2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En terrible K-2 tiene un *30%* de mortalidad :8:
> 
> K2 - Wikipedia



Muere Sergi Mingote tras sufrir un accidente en el K2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2021)

"Gloria" por jugarse la vida con un 30% de riesgo de morir en el K2:

Tragedia y gloria en el K2: fallece el catalán Sergi Mingote y se holla por primera vez en invierno

"irresponsabilidad" quitarte la mascarilla inútil en un bar.


----------



## Cormac (18 Ene 2021)

Su corazón dijo basta encima de una bicicleta.

Noticia: - El piloto de motociclismo Arturo Pinzón, de 36 años, fallece de un infarto fulminante mientras iba en bici

En 2011 compitió en pruebas de Resistencia, abandonando en las 24 Horas de Le Mans, fue segundo en las 24 Horas de Montmeló y noveno (tercero en Superstock) en las Ocho Horas Nocturnas de Albacete.[4]

Su otra gran pasión era la bicicleta de montaña, donde también llegó a realizar alguna competición de enduro

Luto en el motociclismo: muere Arturo Tizón

El piloto español Arturo Tizón, de 36 años, ha fallecido esta mañana en Alcudia de Veo, provincia de Castellón, mientras practicaba bicicleta de montaña. Arturo, que se encontraba con amigos, empezó a sentir mareos y posteriormente se desplomó de la bicicleta, por lo que la dotación de bomberos y la ambulancia del SAMUR que se desplazaron hasta el lugar no pudieron hacer nada por su vida tras más de una hora intentando reanimarle, según el Periodico Mediterráneo


----------



## Cormac (22 Ene 2021)

*Conmoción en La Plata por el deceso de un jugador de 22 años*
Patricio, hijo del ex campeón con Estudiantes Cristian Guaita, se descompensó en pleno entrenamiento con Comunidad Rural y pese a los intentos del personal médico por salvarlo, falleció a las horas.












Conmoción en La Plata por el deceso de un jugador de 22 años

Todo el fútbol de La Plata comenzó el miércoles con la triste noticia *del deceso de Patricio Guaita, un joven de 22 años que transitaba su carrera como futbolista en el Comunidad Rural* de la ciudad que milita en la Liga Amateur Platense.

El lamentable episodio sucedió en el entrenamiento matutino del club, que comenzó los trabajos de pretemporada. Según comentaron medios locales, el defensor comenzó a sentirse mal tras realizar ejercicios físicos y se descompensó. Aunque logró ser asistido por personal médico, no pudieron salvarle la vida y falleció a las pocas horas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> se _*descompensó*_ en pleno entrenamiento



Maravilloso eufemismo.


----------



## Cormac (26 Feb 2021)

alfredo quintana youtube - Buscar con Google

*Muere Alfredo Quintana, portero del Oporto y de la selección de Portugal*

*El guardameta portugués falleció o este viernes a los 32 años al no recuperarse de la parada cardiorrespiratoria que sufrió el lunes. Era uno de los mejores del mundo.*

Muere Alfredo Quintana, portero del Oporto y de la selección de Portugal

*Alfredo Quintana, portero cubano nacionalizado portugués del Oporto, falleció hoy en Portugal, donde permanecía ingresado en estado muy grave tras sufrir este lunes una parada cardiorrespiratoria.* Quintana, nacido en La Habana hace 32 años, sufrió la parada durante un entrenamiento el pasado lunes y desde entonces estaba siendo atendido en la unidad de cuidados intensivos del Hospital São João. *El meta estaba en uno de los mejores momentos de su carrera deportiva, venía de brillar,* como viene siendo habitual en los últimos grandes torneos, con Portugal en el Mundial de Egipto.
Tras confirmar su deceso, *su equipo compartió en redes sociales un mensaje de pésame en el que aseguran que el cubano será "siempre recordado" en el conjunto. Alfredo Quintana vivió en su país natal hasta 2009. Llegó hace una década al FC Oporto y en 2014, tras nacionalizarse portugués, debutó con la selección lusa*, con la que acumulaba 72 partidos internacionales.

El pasado domingo fue su útlimo partido y cuajó una brillante actuación en la victoria liguera ante Aguas Santas (26-34), *en un duelo en el que Quitana realizó 15 paradas. Fue la 19ª victoria liguera en otros tantos partidos de un Porto intratable en su Liga. El pasado miércoles, el Oporto tenía un partido de la Champions League contra el Meshkov Brest en Bielorrusia,* que finalmente se aplazó al estar todo el equipo pendiente del estado de salud de un Quintana que acabó perdiendo la vida.
*El capitán del Abanca Ademar, José Mario Carrillo, que se ha mostrado "impactado" por el fallecimiento del guardameta*, y ha destacado la *"felicidad que irradiaba y que transmitía a quien le rodeaba". *El jugador leonés coincidió con el portero durante las dos campañas en las que militó en las filas del Porto FC Sofarma: *"Guardo un recuerdo imborrable que creo que siempre tendré conmigo porque, más que un compañero, era una persona enormemente amigable y muy cercana que siempre daba ánimo a todos incluso cuando las cosas no salían*"..

Entre las anécdotas que vivió con el portero, el capitán ademarista ha recordado el apelativo con el que siempre le bromeaba llamándole *"medio metro, ya que él era mucho más alto y a otro compañero extremo que era muy delgado le llamaba medio kilo, siempre en un tono de humor que trasladaba en el gran ambiente que propiciaba en el vestuario*".


----------



## fieraverde (27 Feb 2021)

ryo dijo:


> Más de lo mismo.
> 
> Sergi Mingote muere tras sufrir una caída cuando bajaba del campo 1 del K2



Yo hace mucho que no subo..


----------



## angek (15 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> HIT de Mike Mentzer.
> 
> Entrenamientos intensísimos, Breves (no más de 20-30 minutos) e infrecuentes.
> 
> ...



Soy seguidor de Mentzer y tengo todos los libros de Drew Baye y Arthur Jones, por lo que apoyo todo esto (menos hacer sólo negativas y el incomprensible levantar más peso=hacer mejor ejercicio), pero siguiendo la habitual crítica de intercambio que se ve por aquí, Mentzer la diñó con 50 años y su cuerpo era similar a las lovecraftianadas de hoy:







...es lo que hay y nos dice que igual nosotros también estamos equivocados.


----------



## Agosto (15 Mar 2021)

Entiende que no aplicamos conceptos sobre la misma base. Tu antepones todo a la supervivencia. Otros simplemente sobrevivimos como podemos a la vida.


----------



## Cormac (18 Mar 2021)

Mal combo. Deportista de élite y sobrepeso evidente. 37 años, fallece por paro cardíaco. Encima negro que son mas propensos a accidentes cardiovasculares. 







Fallece el pitcher dominicano Frankie de la Cruz


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Mar 2021)

Los médicos siempre me dijeron que el único deporte realmente bueno para la salud era la natación. Me obligaron a abandonar gimnasia rítmica y me hicieron nadar.

Aparte de eso, caminar y algo de baile (cualquiera que le guste a cada uno). De resto, a tomar por culo todo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/tronista-de-myhyv-destrozada-por-la-muerte-de-su-chad.1542073/#







__





luis ojeda suarez - Buscar con Google






www.google.com





Motivos sin especificar...fumbolero.


----------



## Talabera (26 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/tronista-de-myhyv-destrozada-por-la-muerte-de-su-chad.1542073/#
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que pasa ayn k ase chato


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (22 May 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/tronista-de-myhyv-destrozada-por-la-muerte-de-su-chad.1542073/#
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien de Canarias nos puede dar información de los motivos de la muerte de este chaval. no consigo encontrar nada.

Han jodido lo mejor del puto internet que era la búsqueda+palabra "foro", ahora ese tipo de búsquedas no te lleva a ningún foro ni nada parecido. Hijosdeputaaaaa!


----------



## Rodni (23 May 2021)

Mueren 21 corredores de un ultramaratón de montaña en China por hipotermia


Los 172 participantes de la prueba, que se desarrollaba cerca de la ciudad de Baiyin, en la provincia de Gansu, se vieron sorprendidos por el granizo, la lluvia helada y los fuertes vientos




elpais.com





La gente alegremente se va a correr a montañas inhóspitas como si nada.


----------



## Cormac (23 May 2021)

__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## 999999999 (23 May 2021)

DEP todos

Maneras tontas de morir joven


----------



## perrosno (23 May 2021)

No había visto este hilo y...... ¿Qué me decís de los gordos del pádel?
De los seres de luz del ciclismo, ya ni hablo, están como cabras


----------



## Lado oscuro (23 May 2021)

Si. Todos los atletas tienen hipertrofia ventricular izquierda pero no pasa nada


----------



## kurwo (23 May 2021)

Entonces por simplificar, a ver si estoy en lo correcto, ¿qué sería una rutina benigna para nuestros intereses (vivir saludablemente)?

Ejercicio de fuerza varias veces a la semana (he leído 3-4, entiendo que intenso a % de RM >60)
Cardio de muy baja intensidad (los famosos 10.000 pasos)

Y ya está, no? Ojo, no es poco, hago algo similar (quizás entreno de más de intenso, -muchas series-, pero no tendría problema en bajar el pistón) y ya me parece más que suficiente (con la tontería te metes 4-5 horas de pesas semanales y luego lo que andes, que es variable pero en verano se multiplica)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2021)

Lo saludable serían esfuerzos intensos, breves e infrecuentes.

Es justo lo que hacemos en Karate.

O carreras tabatha o fartlek.

Y pesas intensas, breves e infrecuentes.


----------



## Cormac (6 Jun 2021)

*Muere un futbolista durante un partido de homenaje a su hermano, fallecido en 2018*
*Giuseppe Perrino, de 29 años, falleció a causa de un infarto sobre el terreno de juego, solo tres años después de la muerte de su hermano Rocco, también de forma súbita*









Muere un futbolista durante un partido de homenaje a su hermano, fallecido en 2018


Giuseppe Perrino, de 29 años, falleció a causa de un infarto sobre el terreno de juego, solo tres años después de la muerte de su hermano Rocco, también de forma súbita.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (8 Jun 2021)

*Falleció de un infarto este lunes a los 53 años. El sector audiovisual aragonés muestra su pesar por la pérdida.*









Muere Jaime Fontán, jefe de producción de Aragón TV


Falleció de un infarto este lunes a los 53 años. El sector audiovisual aragonés muestra su pesar por la pérdida.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (14 Jun 2021)

Curioso que nadie haya mencionado el incidente de esta semana de Christian Eriksen. Dejo un vídeo de un cardiólogo londinense al respecto:


----------



## autsaider (16 Jun 2021)

Up


----------



## 999999999 (22 Jun 2021)

Resulta curioso q el hilo lo abra un practicante de kárate kyokoshin, deporte supersano y poco lesivo, donde los haya...  

Dónde esté un buen KO por patada giratoria a la cabeza, con su correspondiente conmoción y derrame cerebral por impacto en seco contra el suelo... 

Pero ejqueeee las vacunas son peligrosas


----------



## fieraverde (22 Jun 2021)

Ya sabéis chavales, no os presentéis al Mr. Olympia , no subáis al k2 , no hagáis salto base , ni se os ocurra daros de hostias con Jon Jones a 5 asaltos , limitar los ironmanes a 4-5 al mes y dejad de seguir a kilian jornet en Instagram. 

Estos son mis consejos para llevar una vida saludable hasta los 113 años , si os habéis vacunado se acortaria hasta los 111.


----------



## Thundercat (23 Jun 2021)

Es verdad en Kyokushinkai donde menos ya se permiten las patadas a la cabeza jajaja. Encima se pelea sin guantes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Jun 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Es verdad en Kyokushinkai donde menos ya se permiten las patadas a la cabeza jajaja. Encima se pelea sin guantes.



Practico Shotokan.

A los compañeros de Kyokushinkai los pongo como ejemplo por lo espectacular de lo que hacen.

Yo -con todo el respeto a los compañeros- NO haría Kypkushinkai.

Admiro su entrega y su aguante, pero un Arte Marcial debe poderse practicar toda la vida sin causar lesiones graves.

En 14 años de practicare Karate ininterrumpidamente he sufrido un KO accidental. El único que he visto en mi Dojo.

Hice revisión en pubmed antes de regresar a Shotokan. El Karate -es un dato científico- es mucho más seguro que el Fútbol o el Baloncesto.


----------



## A.k.A (23 Jun 2021)

Pero si es que ya en la propia leyenda del soldado Filípides que corrió desde Maratón a Atenas acaba fiambre de agotamiento...ya lo estaban avisando leche.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (23 Jun 2021)

el cuerpo humano no está diseñado y preparado para maratones,si no para correr distancias cortas y explosivas,


----------



## Cormac (7 Jul 2021)

*Fallece un participante del Brixen Dolomiten Marathon 2021*
Un corredor local de 62 años sufrió un infarto en plena carrera. Ni un médico de urgencias que también participaba, ni los equipos de rescate, pudieron salvar su vida.









Fallece un participante del Brixen Dolomiten Marathon 2021


Un corredor local de 62 años sufrió un infarto en plena carrera. Ni un médico de urgencias que también participaba, ni los equipos de rescate, pudieron salvar su vida.




www.carreraspormontana.com


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Jul 2021)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> el cuerpo humano no está diseñado y preparado para maratones,si no para correr distancias cortas y explosivas,



Eso es mentira inculto, aún hoy en África hay tribus q siguen cazando por agotamiento a animales, los persiguen 20 km o más al trote, mover 4 patas cansa más q 2.


----------



## autsaider (19 Jul 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Submarinismo:*
> 
> Un deporte en un entorno hostil, incompatible con la vida. Sólo un complejo equipo separa al practicante de la muerte.



Pero dentro del buceo hay niveles. No es lo mismo el buceo de superficie que el buceo a 50 metros de profundidad.


----------



## arrpak (19 Jul 2021)

la actividad física tiene indudables beneficios para la persona, lo de hacer un iron man te acerca al tanatorio


----------



## autsaider (19 Jul 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Resumiendo: La dosis exacta de ejercicio "de sudar" es entre 2 horas y media (los 150 minutos citados) y 4-5 horas.
> 
> O entre 20 y 42 minutos diarios, si se hace deporte los 7 días de la semana. Y NI UN MINUTO MÁS.



El problema que tienen tus datos es que no están en un contexto. Y los datos solo tienen significado cuando forman parte de un contexto.

Ejemplo:
-Si las ucis están al 40% eso es aterrador.
-Si en Murcia hay 500.000 personas y en las ucis hay metidas 40 personas, eso es poner los datos en contexto.


----------



## Cormac (22 Jul 2021)

Endurance athlete Fred Zallucar found dead in Yosemite National Park - TittlePress


Yosemite National Park, California – A Nevada man has been found dead in Yosemite National Park after failing…




tittlepress.com





*Hallan muerto al atleta de resistencia Fred Zallucar en el Parque Nacional de Yosemite*

- Un hombre de Nevada fue encontrado muerto en el Parque Nacional Yosemite después de no regresar de un picnic de fin de semana, informa el Servicio de Parques Nacionales.

Fred Zalokar, Parque Nacional de Yosemite a través de Facebook

Un comunicado dijo que el cuerpo de Fred Zalokar, de 61 años, de Reno, fue encontrado y recuperado el martes cerca de la cima del monte Clark.

El Renault Gazette Journal informó que Zallucar era un consumado atleta de resistencia.

Según el parque, el 17 de julio, Zalokar estaba caminando desde Happy Isles hasta la cima del monte Clark de 11,522 pies usando un sendero fuera de pista desde Bunnell Point. Planeaba regresar al Valle de Yosemite.


“Este incidente aún está bajo investigación. No hay información adicional disponible. Nuestras condolencias a su familia y amigos ”, dijo el comunicado del zoológico.


Zalokar escribió en su sitio web que sus principales intereses eran correr, escalar, viajar y compartir estas actividades con familiares y amigos.


----------



## autsaider (6 Sep 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El boxeo no aporta nada que no den deportes más seguros: El fondo cardiovascular se puede adquirir de formas más seguras, y la capacidad de pelear se puede adquirir y practicar de forma más segura con Artes Marciales que NO vayan al KO.



Eso es falso. La única manera de aprender a pelear es peleando. Y cuanto más realista sea el combate más se aprende. La escuela de lucha ideal (desde el punto de vista de maximizar el aprendizaje) sería aquella donde te dicen "vale todo, suban allí y matense".

Cada uno tendrá que decidir si le merece la pena aprender a pelear de verdad y asumir el riesgo de lesiones. Pero no digas que hay formas más seguras de hacerlo porque eso no es así.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (6 Sep 2021)

a mi modo de ver el boxeo,pesas ,entrenamientos de alta intensidad como caminar,son los mejores,practicados con conocimiento,


----------



## autsaider (13 Dic 2021)

He vuelto a consultar este hilo.

¿ @AYN RANDiano2 y qué hay del ejercicio mediante juegos tipo Just Dance y similares? Estoy pensando en comprarme uno y hacer media hora al día. Creo que es lo que mejor encaja con los datos que se dan en este hilo.


----------



## cepeda33 (13 Dic 2021)

Esto me ha recordado a:


----------



## autsaider (14 Dic 2021)

Ejemplifiquemos:



@AYN RANDiano2

¿Es ese el deporte para hacer a diario unos 30 minutos conforme a la ciencia que nos das? Se hace en casa, no aburre, el riesgo de lesiones es mínimo o inexistente, el precio es razonable y se ejercita el cuerpo pero sin pasarse.

¿Algo se me ha pasado por alto?


----------



## 999999999 (14 Dic 2021)

Es más fácil joderse con la calistrnia. Q con las pesas. 
Con las pesas es más fácil hacer evoluciones más progresivas...


----------



## Burbujo II (16 Dic 2021)

Baia, baia...


----------



## autsaider (17 Dic 2021)

Me lo he comprado y lo acabo de estrenar con esta canción:



Me he acordado de lo de "los toros no se ven igual desde la barrera" porque en el video se ve fácil y descansado. Pero cuando te pones a hacerlo es muy cansado y además hay que repetirlo varias veces antes de que te salga bien porque es jodido. De fácil y descansado nada.


----------



## Burbujo II (18 Ene 2022)

Dejo por aquí esta aportación interesante del azote del socialismo de la FIFA:




ominae dijo:


> Aqui teneis un estudio para los que os guste sacar datos, de las muertes de futbolistas de años atras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cicciolino (18 Ene 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Dejo por aquí esta aportación interesante del azote del socialismo de la FIFA:



Ten cuidao, que hacer de CM probitxista también es un deporte, y estás abusando...


----------



## Smoker (18 Ene 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Ejemplifiquemos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sexo diario, de 7 a 25 minutos vas a pegarte ni más ni menos, y tan feliz


----------



## 999999999 (22 Ene 2022)

Debes ser muy novato. 

Es más fácil joderse haciendo fondos o dominadas, que progresando en press banca. 

Salvo q seas un fantasma q comience intentando tirar 100 kgs


----------



## inteño (22 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Debes ser muy novato.
> 
> Es más fácil joderse haciendo fondos o dominadas, que progresando en press banca.
> 
> Salvo q seas un fantasma q comience intentando tirar 100 kgs



Yo soy de tu opinión, en tanto que empezar a hacer calsiténicos es jodido. Hasta una mísera flexión, si nunca has hecho una, es difícil y potencialmente lesiva. Simplemente, no sabes cómo tiene que sentirse la muñeca, por ejemplo.

Sí estoy de acuerdo en que con grandes masas pueden ser peores los hierros, pero porque en casistenia, el límite es tu peso, que siempre será menos que todos los hierros que puedes juntar en una sola barra.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Mar 2022)

3 horas semanales de Karate.

Y 2 de pesas.

¡Me he quedado sin cupo para hacer más deporte!


----------



## iaGulin (21 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 3 horas semanales de Karate.
> 
> Y 2 de pesas.
> 
> ¡Me he quedado sin cupo para hacer más deporte!



¿Follar nada entonces?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Abr 2022)

Deporte a evitar









El médico que atendió al ciclista herido grave en la Itzulia: «Es la situación más comprometida que he vivido en carrera»


Tomás Rodríguez, anestesista en Basurto y médico en la Itzulia, fue el que atendió a Milan Vader, que sigue en coma y estable




www.elcorreo.com







milan vader - Buscar con Google



Varios días en coma.

Se la pegó él solo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Abr 2022)

*Tiempo.* Se recomienda realizar ejercicio hasta 4 veces por semana en periodos de
30 hasta 45 minutos. 






El exceso de ejercicio provoca envejecimiento prematuro


Exagerar en el deporte hace que produzcas una sobrecarga de radicales libres y tu cuerpo envejezca más rápido. Conoce los síntomas y cómo prevenirlos. Hacer ejercicio es una de las actividades que más se disfrutan después de cumplir una jornada laboral de mucho estrés; sin embargo, si nos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2022)

Avisé






Fallece un atleta de 24 años en la media maratón de Benavides en meta


El participante era residente en la localidad leonesa era asistido por el soporte básico de Sacyl, ubicada en el evento deportivo Tragedia en la mañana de este domingo en la localidad de Benavides de Órbigo. La media maratón se saldaba con el fallecimiento de un atleta de 24 años, que perdía la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## estupeharto (23 May 2022)

Y sobre todo, algo que parece que nadie tiene en cuenta, cuando debería ser lo primero en sopesar:

Cada uno es diferente, tiene un cuerpo y condiciones, estado, edad, etc. 
Omitir eso y darle caña al cuerpo como si no hubiera un mañana i un porqué, se puede pagar carete. Sin ninguna necesidad.

Y si le sumamos el hacerlo por la imagen que pretendemos proyectar en los demás, apaga y vámonos.

Y es lo que abunda


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Ago 2022)

Otro video del cardiólogo del que puse antes un video en en hilo:

Esencialmente, que hay que tener cuidado al hablar de este tema, porque es esencial no desalentar a la gente de que haga ejercicio.

Al final, recomienda cinco horas de ejercicio de baja intensidad o 2.5 horas de ejercicio de alta intensidad a la semana, y por lo que pueden ver, realmente sólo la gente que entrena a nivel de élite tiene motivos para la preocupación. Así mismo, es recomendable intercalar ejercicios y no super especializarse en uno sólo.

Por cierto, el paciente promedio que más frecuentenmente muestra problemas cardíacos asociados al exceso de ejercicio sería un hombre, de entre 40 y 60 años, y alto.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Ago 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Otro video del cardiólogo del que puse antes un video en en hilo:
> 
> Esencialmente, que hay que tener cuidado al hablar de este tema, porque es esencial no desalentar a la gente de que haga ejercicio.
> 
> ...



y cómo es que había menos problemas cardiacos antes cuando mucha gente echaba horas de trabajo en el campo, ejercicio de baja o media intensidad, pero no cinco horas nada más a la semana.

Nadie quiere ver tampoco los elefantes en la habitación en este caso, décadas llevamos así. Son al menos dos. Pero claro, que ahora resulta que los carbohidratos son malísimos y es mejor comer como esquimales.


----------



## -V_ (23 Ago 2022)

Mi tío cardiologo en las cenas de Navidad SIEMPRE nos corta la charla de cuidado con el ejercicio. "No sabemos lo que sufre el corazón en esos niveles de estrés y pulsaciones de forma tan prolongada"

Recuerdo siempre una de sus frases "yo prohibiría la gimnasia y pruebas de esfuerzo en los institutos" porque hay niños NO diagnosticados con cardiopatias latentes.

Siempre dice CAMINAR todo lo que quieras y ya.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Sep 2022)

AYN, ¿has visto ya los artículos que mencionan el estudio que publicó ayer el British Journal of Sports Medicine acerca de cáncer de mama en mujeres?








More physical exercise is ‘highly likely’ to lower breast cancer risk, study shows


Research suggests ‘vigorous’ physical activity three days a week can reduce risk by 38%




www.irishtimes.com




Mencionan que los casos son mucho menos frecuentes en mujeres que practican ejercicio vigoroso tres veces por semana y minimizan el tiempo sentadas.


----------



## autsaider (30 Sep 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y cómo es que había menos problemas cardiacos antes cuando mucha gente echaba horas de trabajo en el campo, ejercicio de baja o media intensidad, pero no cinco horas nada más a la semana.
> 
> Nadie quiere ver tampoco los elefantes en la habitación en este caso, décadas llevamos así. Son al menos dos. Pero claro, que ahora resulta que los carbohidratos son malísimos y es mejor comer como esquimales.



Lo que dice la ciencia es:
1 hay células que solo funcionan con glucosa
2 el cuerpo tiene cuatro hormonas para subir la glucosa y solo una para bajarla lo que sugiere que al cuerpo no le preocupa que esté alta sino que esté baja
3 el hígado no solo sintetiza centenares de gramos de glucosa al día, sino que esa es la última tarea que deja de hacer, lo que sugiere que esa es su función principal: fabricar toda la glucosa que necesitamos en los periodos de hambruna
4 la insulina es la hormona del anabolismo: esa es su función; bajar la glucosa la baja pero solo es un efecto colateral; lógicamente se dispara tanto o más la insulina al comer carne que al comer hidrato

Yo estuve más de un mes en que solo comía una vez al día un plato de vegetales cocinado con aceite o mantequilla y el resto del día tomaba caldo de verduras. Lo hice para limpiar mis arterias. No apesté ni un solo día a cetonas porque mi cuerpo siguió funcionando con glucosa.

Yo creo que los que demonizan el hidrato tienen problemas metabólicos severos y que suprimir el azúcar les da alivio de su tormento. Luego se han construido toda una película porque no quieren admitir que están hechos una puta mierda.


----------



## autsaider (30 Sep 2022)

-V_ dijo:


> Mi tío cardiologo en las cenas de Navidad SIEMPRE nos corta la charla de cuidado con el ejercicio. "No sabemos lo que sufre el corazón en esos niveles de estrés y pulsaciones de forma tan prolongada"
> 
> Recuerdo siempre una de sus frases "yo prohibiría la gimnasia y pruebas de esfuerzo en los institutos" porque hay niños NO diagnosticados con cardiopatias latentes.
> 
> Siempre dice CAMINAR todo lo que quieras y ya.



¿Entonces como es que antes del siglo XX no existían los problemas de corazón?

¿No estamos hecho para el ejercicio físico salvo andar? ¿Cuando eramos cavernícolas la comida venía a nosotros por si sola?


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Sep 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Lo que dice la ciencia es:
> 1 hay células que solo funcionan con glucosa
> 2 el cuerpo tiene cuatro hormonas para subir la glucosa y solo una para bajarla lo que sugiere que al cuerpo no le preocupa que esté alta sino que esté baja
> 3 el hígado no solo sintetiza centenares de gramos de glucosa al día, sino que esa es la última tarea que deja de hacer, lo que sugiere que esa es su función principal: fabricar toda la glucosa que necesitamos en los periodos de hambruna
> ...



6 el cerebro humano PREFIERE funcionar con glucosa, a la mínima que le metas algo de carbohidrato, interrumpe el uso de cetonas.

Es el combustible más limpio de todos, ya que los residuos de su metabolización se excretan exclusivamente con la respiración, al contrario que las grasas (segundo preferido) y las proteínas (de uso muy especializado y el menos preferido de todos, que evita a toda costa, hasta 40 días o más de ayuno antes de empezar a catabolizar músculo).

Seguimos siendo esencialmente primates, con casi la misma fisiología y una anatomía muy parecida. 

Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> 6 el cerebro humano PREFIERE funcionar con glucosa, a la mínima que le metas algo de carbohidrato, interrumpe el uso de cetonas.
> 
> Es el combustible más limpio de todos, ya que los residuos de su metabolización se excretan exclusivamente con la respiración, al contrario que las grasas (segundo preferido) y las proteínas (de uso muy especializado y el menos preferido de todos, que evita a toda costa, hasta 40 días o más de ayuno antes de empezar a catabolizar músculo).
> 
> ...



Estuve un mes sin ingerir HdC.

Terminé comiendo grasa a cucharadas.

Adelgacé tremendamente.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Estuve un mes sin ingerir HdC.
> 
> Terminé comiendo grasa a cucharadas.
> 
> Adelgacé tremendamente.



déficit calórico, seguramente al final comías menos de lo que necesitabas porque la grasa y la proteína son más saciantes, es más fácil generar un déficit calórico incrementando proporcionalmente esos nutrientes en la dieta.

El organismo respeta la leyes de la termodinámica.


----------



## autsaider (4 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> déficit calórico, seguramente al final comías menos de lo que necesitabas porque la grasa y la proteína son más saciantes



Eso de comer por saciedad lo dicen los tarados de la paleodieta.

La gente no come por saciedad. La gente come por el gusto de comer.

Cuando las opciones de comida disponible son más limitadas significa que comer nos gusta menos. Por tanto comemos menos. Por tanto menos trabajo y menos carga tóxica para el organismo. Y por tanto mejor físico.


----------



## autsaider (4 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> 6 el cerebro humano PREFIERE funcionar con glucosa, a la mínima que le metas algo de carbohidrato, interrumpe el uso de cetonas.



El cerebro siempre funciona con glucosa. Cuando no la comemos el hígado fabrica la que haga falta.

Otra cosa es la gente con problemas muy graves. En ellos ese mecanismo no se activa.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Oct 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Eso de comer por saciedad lo dicen los tarados de la paleodieta.
> 
> La gente no come por saciedad. La gente come por el gusto de comer.
> 
> Cuando las opciones de comida disponible son más limitadas significa que comer nos gusta menos. Por tanto comemos menos. Por tanto menos trabajo y menos carga tóxica para el organismo. Y por tanto mejor físico.



ah, entonces tú, cuando comes algo que te gusta, comes hasta que te sale la comida por la garganta, como las ocas para paté.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Oct 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> El cerebro siempre funciona con glucosa. Cuando no la comemos el hígado fabrica la que haga falta.
> 
> Otra cosa es la gente con problemas muy graves. En ellos ese mecanismo no se activa.



esto es la primera vez que lo oigo, pero lo repasaré, según sé también puede funcionar con cetonas como fuente de energía.


----------



## autsaider (4 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ah, entonces tú, cuando comes algo que te gusta, comes hasta que te sale la comida por la garganta, como las ocas para paté.



Yo no he dicho eso.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Oct 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Yo no he dicho eso.



la saciedad existe, y hay nutrientes y alimentos que la generan en mayor medida que otros.

Los alimentos altos en proteínas, grasas o fibra sacian más que los altos en carbohidratos.

Luego la saciedad a largo plazo está muy ligada a la cantidad de proteínas totales de la comida.

En mi caso es matemático.


----------



## autsaider (4 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la saciedad existe, y hay nutrientes y alimentos que la generan en mayor medida que otros.
> 
> Los alimentos altos en proteínas, grasas o fibra sacian más que los altos en carbohidratos.
> 
> ...



Pues pásate a la industria de la alimentación y basa tu negocio en tu teoría de la saciedad, no en la del gusto (que es la que usan todos). Y como llevas razón y nadie ha explorado ese campo porque son todos tontos menos tú, pues te harás rico.

¡Ah! y cuando nades en dinero pásame alguno de tus millones.

Mándales ya mismo una carta a McDonald o kraft o Heinz o similares. Diles que eso del punto de extasis es un disparate; que la gente lo que busca al comer es la saciedad. Te nombrarán jefe de sus tontos ejecutivos.

¡Y no te olvides de pasarme alguno de tus millones!


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (4 Oct 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Eso de comer por saciedad lo dicen los tarados de la paleodieta.
> 
> La gente no come por saciedad. La gente come por el gusto de comer.
> 
> Cuando las opciones de comida disponible son más limitadas significa que comer nos gusta menos. Por tanto comemos menos. Por tanto menos trabajo y menos carga tóxica para el organismo. Y por tanto mejor físico.



yo no como por el gusto de comer, como porque tengo hambre

lo explicaban en barrio sésamo


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Oct 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Pues pásate a la industria de la alimentación y basa tu negocio en tu teoría de la saciedad, no en la del gusto (que es la que usan todos). Y como llevas razón y nadie ha explorado ese campo porque son todos tontos menos tú, pues te harás rico.
> 
> ¡Ah! y cuando nades en dinero pásame alguno de tus millones.
> 
> ...



la cantidad de comida también genera saciedad, como no.

No me parece que les interese generar saciedad a los fabricantes de comidas procesadas, o al menos en términos generales.

La sobreestimulación de las papilas gustativas es lo que hacen para que la gente coma más, y por tanto, compre más comida preparada.

Se trata de piratear el sistema de saciedad.


----------



## autsaider (7 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la cantidad de comida también genera saciedad, como no.
> 
> No me parece que les interese generar saciedad a los fabricantes de comidas procesadas, o al menos en términos generales.
> 
> ...



El gusto existe gracias al olfato. Las papilas y el trigemino solo lo ayudan. Y la gente elige su comida pensando en el gusto que les provoca, no en la saciedad, porque así es como estamos biológicamente diseñados.

Pero si crees que tienes una verdad que no conoce nadie en la industria alimentaria, pues hazte rico. Ofrece al público lo que nadie les ofrece: comida basada en la saciedad que va a provocar. El público comprará tu comida porque nadie más les ofrece lo que (según tú) ellos quieren. Y tú te harás rico.

Pon tu dinero donde pongas tus palabras.


----------



## Ginko (7 Oct 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> El gusto existe gracias al olfato. Las papilas y el trigemino solo lo ayudan. Y la gente elige su comida pensando en el gusto que les provoca, no en la saciedad, porque así es como estamos biológicamente diseñados.
> 
> Pero si crees que tienes una verdad que no conoce nadie en la industria alimentaria, pues hazte rico. Ofrece al público lo que nadie les ofrece: comida basada en la saciedad que va a provocar. El público comprará tu comida porque nadie más les ofrece lo que (según tú) ellos quieren. Y tú te harás rico.
> 
> Pon tu dinero donde pongas tus palabras.


----------



## Cormac (6 Nov 2022)

__





El brasileño Do Nascimento se desploma cuando lideraba el maratón de Nueva York


Fue una de las imágenes del maratón de Nueva York. El brasileño Daniel Do Nascimento, que lideró la carrera durante muchos kilómetros tras un ataque en los primeros compases, se de




www.marca.com


----------



## Ginko (6 Nov 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto al hilo de repentinitis por favor


----------



## El Tirador (6 Nov 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Pues pásate a la industria de la alimentación y basa tu negocio en tu teoría de la saciedad, no en la del gusto (que es la que usan todos). Y como llevas razón y nadie ha explorado ese campo porque son todos tontos menos tú, pues te harás rico.
> 
> ¡Ah! y cuando nades en dinero pásame alguno de tus millones.
> 
> ...



La saciedad es muy importante por ejemplo si comes trigo sarraceno es un hidrato de carbono lento. Te tarda mucho en entrar el hambre y no se tú pero yo no como sin hambre .Eso es comer por comer o que?


----------



## El Tirador (6 Nov 2022)

Siempre se dijo k Filipides palmo de un Maratón.Yo siempre me preguntó si no tenían un puto caballo y por cierto pon tu al galope un caballo 40 km.Vamos lo matas si o si.Para la mayoría con un poco de ejercicio de mantenimiento vale. eso sí no se tiene un curro activo yo prefiero cortar leña con un hacha que estar levantando fierros.


----------



## El Tirador (6 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 3 horas semanales de Karate.
> 
> Y 2 de pesas.
> 
> ¡Me he quedado sin cupo para hacer más deporte!



Hola Aynd respecto a lo que dice ud del contacto yo discreparia.Por propia experiencia he llegado al convencimiento de que entrenar sin contacto no provee de medios para enfrentar una pelea real.Del Karate al Full de pasa fácil yo no entrenaría más allá de un año o un año y medio y depende del estilo hay Karate muy efectivo Kyoukushin por ejemplo o como se escriba


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Nov 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Siempre se dijo k Filipides palmo de un Maratón.Yo siempre me preguntó si no tenían un puto caballo y por cierto pon tu al galope un caballo 40 km.Vamos lo matas si o si.Para la mayoría con un poco de ejercicio de mantenimiento vale. eso sí no se tiene un curro activo yo prefiero cortar leña con un hacha que estar levantando fierros.



yo tenía la idea de que el soldado, después de pelear todo el día, se echó el maratón, y ahí fue donde la palmó por el sobreesfuerzo.

Hay casos similares registrados, como un esquimal en el siglo XIX o incluso antes, que remó 180 km y también murió.


----------



## El Tirador (7 Nov 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo tenía la idea de que el soldado, después de pelear todo el día, se echó el maratón, y ahí fue donde la palmó por el sobreesfuerzo.
> 
> Hay casos similares registrados, como un esquimal en el siglo XIX o incluso antes, que remó 180 km y también murió.



Pero yo tenía entendido que Filipides corrió el campo de Maratón , es decir 40 km


----------



## liantres (8 Nov 2022)

Correr es de cobardes.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Nov 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> esto es la primera vez que lo oigo, pero lo repasaré, según sé también puede funcionar con cetonas como fuente de energía.



file:///C:/Users/pbespino/Downloads/Dialnet-FisiologiaYBioquimicaEnElAyuno-2223818.pdf

efectivamente:







Lo que explicaría los menores logros civilizatorios e intelectuales de los pueblos con dietas altas en grasas y bajas o muy bajas en carbohidratos, puesto que el cerebro funciona mejor con glucosa y no con cuerpos cetónicos.

Aunque faltan detalles de cómo funciona ese metabolismo de los cuerpos cetónicos en el cerebro, lo que es un hecho es que el consumo de cuerpos cetónicos se interrumpe en el acto en cuanto se ingiere un poco de glucosa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Nov 2022)

liantres dijo:


> Correr es de cobardes.



Correr es una habilidad básica.

Carreras cortas a Sprint.


----------



## ISTVRGI (8 Nov 2022)

Cualquier día voy a mochar entonces porque hago de 1h a 1h 30 mins cada día. 
La verdad es que actualmente me siento mucho mejor que cuando hacia menos deporte o nada. Creo que estoy en mi pico de forma de toda la vida, y eso que ya pasé la edad normal de máximo rendimiento físico en un hombre.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Nov 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Pero yo tenía entendido que Filipides corrió el campo de Maratón , es decir 40 km



...y se derrumbó muerto.

Es el deporte que fomentan nuestros castuzos.


----------



## SexyVIcky (23 Nov 2022)

Una sola vez hice una sesión de Tabata(creo que es igual al HIIT),duraba algo así como 30 minutos a altísima intensidad y solo unos 10 segundos de descanso entre un set de ejercicios y otro.No lo termine porque me sentí mareada y con ganas de VOMITAR.La monitora me sentó a un lado de la sala y me quiso dar agua,pero solo quería potar y estaba pálida como el mármol.

No lo volví a intentar.Creo que si que hay actividades que no son para todo el mundo.Tambien deje el Bodypump(pesos ligeros a moderados y muchísimas repeticiones sin parar durante una canción de unos 4 minutos).Era una tortura,no notaba que estuviera más fuerte y me lesione el deltoides malamente.

Lo que mejor me sienta es caminar a buen ritmo una hora(Powerwalking lo llaman) con zancada amplia.El corazón bombeando todo el rato rapidito,pero sin ser extenuante,si noto más capacidad cardiovascular y no me quedo sin respiración(al principio si)

Lo otro que hago cuando puedo es NADAR.Tambien he notado que ha mejorado mi resistencia y capacidad de no quedarme sin aliento en comparación con las primeras veces cuando empecé.

Y estoy deseando comprarme una buena máquina de REMO.Hace años tuve una y también pude comprobar la mejoría en general cuanto más tiempo la usaba.No pisaba un gym,pero la gente pensaba que si.Es un ejercicio muy completo.


----------

